# Avatar: The Legend of Korra - Chapter 2



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



> BURBANK, Calif., July 21 /PRNewswire/ -- *Nickelodeon, the number one producer of television animation in the world, has greenlit a new series from the creators of the hit animated TV show Avatar: The Last Airbender*, it was announced today by Brown Johnson, President, Animation, Nickelodeon and MTVN Kids and Family Group.  The new series The Legend of Korra (working title), from creators Michael DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko, will premiere on Nickelodeon in 2011, continuing the evolution of the animated franchise and its mythology.  The original series was the inspiration for the Paramount Pictures and Nickelodeon Movies live-action epic adventure, The Last Airbender, which has already grossed more than $115 million at the box office to date.
> 
> "Mike and Bryan have imagined a compelling new story inspired by the Airbender mythology that they so brilliantly crafted when the TV series began," Johnson said.  "This new avatar is not only a girl, but also hot-headed, independent and ready to take on the world."
> 
> ...


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not talking about you specifically, Terra. I just see it a lot on tumblr.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I'm not talking about you specifically, Terra. I just see it a lot on tumblr.



Oh, alright then, I apologize for the jump there.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2012)

New thread get. Commence the art spamming.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

I already art spammed in the other thread, Santi. 



Terra Branford said:


> Oh, alright then, I apologize for the jump there.



Nah, it's alright. I should have made my post clearer, I guess. I felt I didn't need to mention seeing it on tumblr because it was a sudden change of topic so I thought you guys would assume I saw it somewhere else.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2012)

tumblrs gon tumble.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

[sp=But if you insist...]

















[/sp]


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I already art spammed in the other thread, Santi.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's alright. I should have made my post clearer, I guess. I felt I didn't need to mention seeing it on tumblr because it was a sudden change of topic so I thought you guys would assume I saw it somewhere else.



Baka, you spam on EVERY first page of a new thread.


----------



## Klue (Apr 4, 2012)

17 more days until episode 3's arrival.

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, some lovely art there. Make sure you spoiler tag them though, can slow pages down.

This is supposed to be Katara and Korra, right?  I could totally see this from these two.  I love images like this, makes me feel warm inside. :33


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Baka, you spam on EVERY first page of a new thread.
> 
> [sp][/sp]





And spoiler tag those, man.


----------



## Santí (Apr 4, 2012)

It annoys me that you can't spoiler tag is quick posts.

That needs to be fixed.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow, some lovely art there. Make sure you spoiler tag them though, can slow pages down.
> 
> This is supposed to be Katara and Korra, right?  I could totally see this from these two.  I love images like this, makes me feel warm inside. :33



I have a larger version of that last one. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

^ Oh my gosh. 

I'm liking how the pretty boy (what's his name?) raises with Korra.  


And the Tahorras are already being attacks by Makorras, it seems. lol

And it is Lin! I couldn't pause it fast enough, glad someone else made a gif.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Some other stuff in the Korra tag.

I love images like this, makes me feel warm inside
I love images like this, makes me feel warm inside
I love images like this, makes me feel warm inside (I really like this one)

I love images like this, makes me feel warm inside
I love images like this, makes me feel warm inside

Funnies:
here
I love images like this, makes me feel warm inside


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty boy's name is Tahno. 

Ugh, let them have their stupid wars.  I don't even know how you can argue about Avatar pairings at this point. We've only seen two episodes. Shipping is fine sure go ahead but arguing about ships is just.....IDK.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Pretty boy's name is Tahno.



What is known about him, thus far? Is he a bender, and if he is not, does he sympathize with the equalists?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dunno. All I know is he's a probender and he was on the newspaper in episode 1 or 2.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Tahno! I have to remember it rhymes with Talho. I'm loving him already, and that voice. I hope he doesn't have his powers taken away, that would be a disappointment to me. 



Sant? said:


> It annoys me that you can't spoiler tag is quick posts.
> 
> That needs to be fixed.



Its not much of a problem, all you have to do is write a short code before you start writing. 




> 17 more days until episode 3's arrival.
> 
> *twiddles thumbs*



Not that far off, thank God. xD


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

I cannot wait ;___________;

I bet this thread will explode when episode 3 comes


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

I love the funny Avatar images. 
Link removed
Link removed
(That's totally me for one particular ship xD)

I would change the "I won't buy fake merchandise" for this. Its awesome. 




> Ugh, let them have their stupid wars. I don't even know how you can argue about Avatar pairings at this point. We've only seen two episodes. Shipping is fine sure go ahead but arguing about ships is just.....IDK.



Unfortunately, some fans can't stand it when others don't follow suit. This is going to be the Zutara-Kataang thing all over again. Releasing this stuff early possibly fueled the wars even more.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2012)

Why are we just posting links and not the actually pics anymore?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

I posted links 'cause it loads the pages down with image tags (for me, at least), plus, only 10 images are allowed in a post anyways.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

BE THE LEAF 
I would definitely buy that too even if it's not official  LOL I love joke art about Mako. He's so easy to make fun of.  I can relate to the Makorra one cos I ship it 



Terra Branford said:


> Unfortunately, some fans can't stand it when others don't follow suit. This is going to be the Zutara-Kataang thing all over again. Releasing this stuff early possibly fueled the wars even more.



I sure hope not. Kataang VS Zutara was terrible from what I heard.. And I'm guessing/hoping the fandom will get tired of arguing about this after a while since there's nothing to argue about.


----------



## Klue (Apr 4, 2012)

Please guys, don't spam this thread with pics.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

It was bad. Really bad. Seven of my friends were STALKED for years because of that fandom. It was crazy.

Rabid fangirls/fanboys? Tired after a while/week? Impossible. Especially since this is from the Avatar World. Its serious business to them. They would kill for it.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Please guys, don't spam this thread with pics.



We won't. That was just to welcome the new thread. 



Terra Branford said:


> It was bad. Really bad. Seven of my friends were STALKED for years because of that fandom. It was crazy.
> 
> Rabid fangirls/fanboys? Tired after a while/week? Impossible. Especially since this is from the Avatar World. Its serious business to them. They would kill for it.



Stalked? How? Why? 

I mean at this point since we still don't have much to discuss. The real battle begins when the new episodes air. We must be prepared.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

Because they were Kataangs, of course. They were stalked on DeviantArt, Gaiaonline, fanfiction.net, three forums and youtube.  Anything can fuel a fandom, so even at this stage, we are in the warzone. Makorra/Borra/Tahorras/Linorras/ etc etc missiles are zooming over head every second.

There is a blog on Tumblr right now, I think it was called "The known fanboy" talking about how he waited for the first episode to air on TV and was amazed by it.

What? How did he watch on TV?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 4, 2012)

Just because of that?  Those stalkers need to get a life.
I'd consider us more as preparing for the war since people are still deciding on which side they'll take. 

WAT He's talking about LOK and he saw the episode on TV? I don't get it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know, I was hoping one of you guys would know. Tumblr isn't working for me anymore, so I can't continue my searches. How I found the blog was searching up the "Korra" tag, and that's all. I think I went past 25 pages.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2012)

I am surprised that some people can be so emotional over romantic pairings in fictional series, and that they become angry if a story does not follow the path that they wish for it to. I can understand their feelings, as I was very emotionally distraught when
*Spoiler*: _Code Geass and One Piece Spoilers_ 



Euphemia li Britannia and Portgas D. Ace died in their respective series


, which were some of the few instances in recent history that I can recall where I was so distressed by events in fictional stories, but I eventually overcame my emotions and accepted those events as the will of the storywriters, so I believe that any people who cannot accept the decisions of the story writers regarding romantic pairings are being very irrational.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 5, 2012)

Shipping is cute when people keep it cute but bad when they get emotionally invested in the outcome of said relationship.
Its still not as bad a certain anime fandom I'm thinking about.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 5, 2012)

Saw the first two episodes. It's okay.

Good but not *OMGZORZWTFAWESOMESAUCE* like everyone seems to think.

Also, I was told this is supposed to be alot darker than TLA, but all we get is slapstick. I know it's only the first two episodes, but you'd expect a bit more than Generic Masked Villain #93450823953


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Because they were Kataangs, of course. They were stalked on DeviantArt, Gaiaonline, fanfiction.net, three forums and youtube.  Anything can fuel a fandom, so even at this stage, we are in the warzone. Makorra/Borra/Tahorras/Linorras/ etc etc missiles are zooming over head every second.
> 
> There is a blog on Tumblr right now, I think it was called "The known fanboy" talking about how he waited for the first episode to air on TV and was amazed by it.
> 
> What? How did he watch on TV?



Internet stalking isn't REAL stalking IMO, it's just "Subscribing."


----------



## Spica (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't know if you guys have already talked about it but especially the Makorra-community is like a concentration of piranhas thanks to the crazy stuff they've released on Korranation and somewhere. 


*Spoiler*: _Big, but predictable spoler_ 



Mako being Korra's firebending crush or something. And DAT KISS SCENE.




It's not just 2 episodes guise.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 5, 2012)

Linorra.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 5, 2012)

What do they call Korra X Asami?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 5, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Saw the first two episodes. It's okay.
> 
> Good but not *OMGZORZWTFAWESOMESAUCE* like everyone seems to think.
> 
> Also, I was told this is supposed to be alot darker than TLA, but all we get is slapstick. I know it's only the first two episodes, but you'd expect a bit more than Generic Masked Villain #93450823953



There's always gotta be one.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Saw the first two episodes. It's okay.
> 
> Good but not *OMGZORZWTFAWESOMESAUCE* like everyone seems to think.
> 
> Also, I was told this is supposed to be alot darker than TLA, but all we get is slapstick. I know it's only the first two episodes, but you'd expect a bit more than Generic Masked Villain #93450823953



THANK YOU.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 5, 2012)

What are you thanking him for? Do you feel alone in a land of fools?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2012)

why do you care?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 5, 2012)

Just seemed pretty dumb to me but whatever. But you're right. What really matters is that *I *like it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 5, 2012)

> Linorra.


What's wrong with Linorra? 



MajorThor said:


> Internet stalking isn't REAL stalking IMO, it's just "Subscribing."



Stalking is stalking, and its just as creepy and harmful, man.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Stalking is stalking, and its just as creepy and harmful, man.



Internet people aren't real people.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 5, 2012)

Are you saying that we're all living in a snowglobe owned by an autistic child?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 5, 2012)

And why not?  They become more of a problem because most of them are so rabid, they would be willing to learn how to hack to ruin you (for shipping differently).


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that none of you are real and are figments of my imagination.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 5, 2012)

But I know I'm real. What if I think you don't really exist? Who proves me to be real, and the one who proves that? We are all fake.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 5, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I know it's only the first two episodes, but you'd expect a bit more than Generic Masked Villain #93450823953



The villain has had a few seconds of screen time in total. If you're just referring to his appearance alone, that's fair enough. Calling the character as a whole generic, however, is hasty, to put it lightly. I'm curious to see what they do with him once he gets some substantial material in the series. Until then, he's a complete mystery. 

I'm hoping they do interesting things with Mako's character. He's only been in one episode so far, but he seems like the most typical of the main characters -- the talented loner type that continually crops up in shounen. I'm sure they won't leave it at that, though. These guys definitely know what they're doing when it comes to characters.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> But I know I'm real. What if I think you don't really exist? Who proves me to be real, and the one who proves that? We are all fake.



You're trying to rule my mind, and it's not going to work.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 6, 2012)

Just watched the first two episodes and I got to say, Avatar looks brilliant in HD.

I can't wait to find out what happened after the end of Avatar with Zuko.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I can't wait to find out what happened after the end of Avatar with Zuko.



Yes, I am very eager to learn that, as well, both because Zuko was my favorite character in the first series, and because he was too important to simply be forgotten in the new series. If Aang and Toph had statues built in their image and honor, I do hope that Zuko has, as well.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2012)

Just saw the first two episodes.

I wasn't immediately gripped like I was with the first few episodes of TLA but to say the least these guys deserve the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

It goes a bit fast for me to catch. The last two says "Get with Korra", right? 



> You're trying to rule my mind, and it's not going to work.



We'll see. 

@Black Wraith:

Nice set; love the colors! I can't wait either. Hopefully, if The Promise doesn't answer our questions, Korra's story will.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> It goes a bit fast for me to catch. The last two says "Get with Korra", right?



Yep 

[sp]



aang & tenzin




[/sp]

[sp=from dA (i.e. large pictures)]






[/sp]


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh, this one is absolutely amazing! I like how, despite the new show coming out, new Aang pictures come out as well.

Shows just how much the fans loved the first series. pek


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

So Jinora is 10.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

She looks older than she actually is. I was expecting 12... 

So, if Tenzin is 51 and isn't graying, how in the world is Bumi not graying or showing age? They look so young.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 6, 2012)

Shes 10 and shes eye banging Mako........smh tenzin get your daughter


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

She's not eye banging him....................................yet. 

How old are the other kids?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't start that shit that's going on over on 4chan

Let's see...Aang was 66 when he died, Roku was 70, Kyoshi was 230, Tenzin is 51...

It's all here


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2012)

> Kyoshi was 230

Wut?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Yes, she was the oldest Avatar that lived. She never even showed how old she was.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 6, 2012)

Nvm I checked the wikia to see if the updates came fast and they did.
Meelo is five and Ikki is seven.



Sant? said:


> > Kyoshi was 230
> 
> Wut?



I read that in the wikia. It surprised me too.


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2012)

This one's really awesome. Kind of want to turn it into a set.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

Interactive site is really helpful, I hate how the history books stop at the end of the Promise Pt 1 though


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> So, if Tenzin is 51 and isn't graying, how in the world is Bumi not graying or showing age? They look so young.



Perhaps the fact that so many of their family members are benders and/or otherwise spiritually enlightened has allowed them to remain vigorous even into middle and old age?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Makes sense to me, but perhaps only for Tenzin since Kya is completely white haired?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know what makes you think Tenzin looks so youthful Terra, his face is clearly aged.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 6, 2012)

Mider and I have said from the beginning that Tenzin is in his 50's.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

He looks pretty young to me. I've seen plenty of old people before. I live in a town where 70% of them are old -- very old -- and Tenzin does not look his age. He looks young, strong, healthy and his hair...!

Plus, I've seen young people with similar face structures. My older brother and father had faces like that when they were young. 

He honestly doesn't look old to me. xD


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 6, 2012)

So is this premiering _this_ weekend or _next_ weekend?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2012)

It's not, it's canceled.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 6, 2012)

Next weekend, on the 14th. Though people have been confusing and saying they have watched the premier.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 6, 2012)

Well what everybody has watched is an advanced preview. Most people don't know that term so they're using leaks to describe it. There aren't any such thing as official leaks.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 7, 2012)

I thought Tenzin looked around late 40s so 51 is about right.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 7, 2012)

Tenzin is my dad.

I am Meelo the Destroyer of Worlds, Depopulator of Continents, Harbinger of Death, Harvester of Despair, Bringer of Void, Devourer of Souls, The Alpha AND Omega...I. Own. You.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 7, 2012)

OH and BTW: Amon works for me.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2012)

So uh guys, I've been checking out the fanfics, and the fanbase is going crazy, making stories off the leaks. I've seen 3 fics so far, based on that "or maybe you like him~" line by Ikki.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 7, 2012)

Why does it matter?


----------



## Santí (Apr 7, 2012)

Fanfics suck balls.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey I never said I was reading them. I just surfed and found them.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol pairings.


----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 7, 2012)

Synn! ! I must rep you!  All of them are fantastic, though.

Says I already repped you.  Have I?


----------



## Synn (Apr 7, 2012)

They are amazing, indeed. pek


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Fanfics suck balls.



Some fanfiction is indeed of terribly low quality, but I have read some fanficiton that is also very well-written (I cannot post any specific examples at this moment, as it is currently very late where I am and I need rest, but perhaps I may do so, later), so I believe that an absolute statement such as that is rather irrational.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

Legends of the Fox, written by NF's very own Wrath.  Masterpiece.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Legends of the Fox, written by NF's very own Wrath.  Masterpiece.



Perhaps at some point, I shall read it, when I am not so busy with the numerous priorities that are occupying my time, currently.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 8, 2012)

[sp=lolwat][/sp]


----------



## Synn (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow, that is a very nice image; Korra looks very badass in it.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Apr 8, 2012)

Why do we have two threads? They're both talking about Korra. Can't somebody merge them for convenience sake.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't heard that one before.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Matt-Uchiha said:


> Why do we have two threads? They're both talking about Korra. Can't somebody merge them for convenience sake.



Yes, I have been suggesting that course of action for quite some time, now, but most of the other users here seem to prefer having two separate threads.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 8, 2012)

hay guise, stpo postan' in dis tread an' merg it. kay bai.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2012)

Still no information on episode 3, huh?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2012)

Nope, not even an episode title or description.
I love people clamoring for a third episode of a show that hasn't started airing yet.


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Still no information on episode 3, huh?





Superstarseven said:


> Nope, not even an episode title or description.
> I love people clamoring for a third episode of a show that hasn't started airing yet.



The episode title was revealed long ago.


----------



## Klue (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Synn



Superstarseven said:


> Nope, not even an episode title or description.
> I love people clamoring for a third episode of a show that hasn't started airing yet.



I was hoping that it leaked by now.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2012)

I bet it's full of Amon, since it's the revelation.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that Synn! Sounds like it will be a good episode; better have Amon in it more.


----------



## Synn (Apr 9, 2012)

I think we know the episode titles up to the sixth, except episode 4.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I bet it's full of Amon, since it's the revelation.



I believe that it is safe to presume that there shall be some drastic revelation or other plot twist, judging from the title.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I believe that it is safe to presume that there shall be some drastic revelation or other plot twist, judging from the title.



I was expecting a captain obvious or a the more you know picture, but that works too.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2012)

New Korra clip!

Korra & Mako vs. Equalists


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2012)

Dat scenery
Dat fluidity
Dat music
Dat villain

Everything is so movie-like


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 9, 2012)

Is there a clip everyone can view?

EDIT: 

Nvm I found it


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 9, 2012)

What's with the ferret? A wannabe Momo?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What's with the ferret? A wannabe Momo?



IT'S A GODDAMN FIRE-FERRET YOU DUNCE!!!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 9, 2012)

Ferret, fire-ferret, tomayto, tomahto.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm guessing that this clip and the one where Tenzin's kids bother Korra about Mako is from the third episode. The trailer from SDCC '11 was comprised mostly of clips from the first and second.
The 21st can't come soon enough.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 9, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> New Korra clip!
> 
> Korra & Mako vs. Equalists



Pretty cool scene! If she could breathe fire like Iroh, then she probably could have fried one of them before they continued with blocking the rest of her chi. 

So does the Fire Ferret...breathe fire? Or anything? Better be named for more than its color.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2012)

You haven't been keeping up Terra, a clip of Korra as a fire breather was included in one of the many promos that was released.


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2012)

This gon' be gewd


----------



## Roja (Apr 10, 2012)

Synn said:


> I think we know the episode titles up to the sixth, except episode 4.



What are the episode titles for 5 and 6 then? I missed out on those.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Ferret, fire-ferret, tomayto, tomahto.



Kekekek.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

I, also, hope that fire ferrets have the ability to breathe fire or possess some other fire-related ability, so that their name is not solely derived from the color of their fur.

And currently, Korra has clashed with benders who are members of a criminal gang, and shall soon be clashing with the equalists, but is it possible that the criminal gang and the equalists may clash with each other, as they clearly are not allies? I would very much like to see that.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> New Korra clip!
> 
> Korra & Mako vs. Equalists



Looks awesome. Korra and mako having trouble against only 2 equalists. Fantastic. The heros being able to mow down fodder like nobody's business has always been a pet peeve of mine.
mako looks kinda crappy in a real fight. that chi blocker is lucky that korra didnt have any earth to bend during tha....wait, what?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2012)

Korra is soo a fire bender at heart. God damn. Korra had trouble against 1 equalist >


----------



## Glued (Apr 10, 2012)

Like when Appa saved Sokka and Katara from Ty Lee and Mai.

If only Korra had a dragon familiar.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Appa is, was and will always be...a legit badass.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 10, 2012)

Animation is looking good.

:datferret


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2012)

i hope the fireferret digivolves to a dragon


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> The heros being able to mow down fodder like nobody's business has always been a pet peeve of mine.



Soon enough they will be able to mow down fodder quickly.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Soon enough they will be able to mow down fodder quickly.



maybe 10 or so as a group. if an avatar with 3 elements cant handle 1, i doubt theyll be able to handle huge groups like the gaang could. or maybe korra couldve stomped if she had remembered she could earthbend.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2012)

Ty Lee raped earth benders before breakfast and the earth benders came home tired <


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Ty Lee raped earth benders before breakfast and the earth benders came home tired <



avatars arent fodder and korra is already a master.


----------



## hehey (Apr 10, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> maybe 10 or so as a group. if an avatar with 3 elements cant handle 1, i doubt theyll be able to handle huge groups like the gaang could. or maybe korra couldve stomped if she had remembered she could earthbend.



Well there's always the Avatar state.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2012)

You know you'd think so but I don't know if I'd call her a master. I mean aang was a master air bender, i mean a maaaaster air bender. Korra hasn't shown that yet (for water, earth, fire), hell i bet katarra could still school her in water bending. I think she has plenty of power and eagerness, but she isn't a genius at fighting like aang.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

hehey said:


> Well there's always the Avatar state.



well thats overkill





Wuzzman said:


> You know you'd think so but I don't know if I'd call her a master. I mean aang was a master air bender, i mean a maaaaster air bender. Korra hasn't shown that yet, hell i bet katarra could still school her in water bending. I think she has plenty of power and eagerness, but she isn't a genius at fighting like aang.


it doesnt seem like korra's attacks are as powerful as they should be. aang only had months, while korras been training for years. i guess the spiritual aspect of bending is a really big deal. she should at least be able to lock up their feet or blow them away. korra is making me realize what a beast aang was.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2012)

Aang was rewriting the book on airbending when he was 10 years old of course he was a beast.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah, i thought that was standard procedure for an avatar.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess some are born with strengths and weakness according to personality. Aang was a genius who would have probably inventing weather changing arts if he stayed a air nomad 200 years ago. Korra would have made a great firebender a 100 years ago.


----------



## Roja (Apr 10, 2012)

BTW, what if Korra and Mako were "throwing the fight" because they wanted to be captured?

I'm just throwing that out there because there's not much information concerning the scene.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2012)

Roja said:


> BTW, what if Korra and Mako were "throwing the fight" because they wanted to be captured?
> 
> I'm just throwing that out there because there's not much information concerning the scene.



well they were sweating towards the end. and i doubt korra would bring her big polar bear thing to fight she's planning on losing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2012)

Episode three is out already folks?


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2012)

no              .


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2012)

Still speculating then 

sigh... well they aint dumb, they know that vacations right now would dumb down the ratings so what better way than to wait for ppl to come back.


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2012)

Episode 3 will be released on the 21st right?


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought it was the 19th?


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 10, 2012)

Now that's some good stuff.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Still speculating then



Huh?  They're discussing the clip just posted.  Everytime we get a new clip or piece of info in here somebody comes in here asking if the episode has been released, no just read back a few posts.  The schedule is still the same

Episodes 1 + 2: April 14th
Episode 3: April 21st.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Can I get a Rule 34 on Korra and Young-Kataara?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2012)

It's Katara, so you blew it.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

Mider T said:


> It's Katara, so you blew it.



If I like, negged you...would you neg me back?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Can I get a Rule 34 on Korra and Young-Kataara?



I shall see what I can find.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally gave in and watched the first two eps. I enjoyed them, though I was a little surprised that Aang eventually married and had children with Katara... though I shouldn't have been.

I love that they made Aang and Korra so distinct (e.g. their backgrounds and personalities) which I suppose is crucial to how well-received the new season would be. Looking forward to more!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 11, 2012)

I sent Seychelle Gabriel the first batch of Asami Sato fanart she's ever seen
social site
Seemed to really enjoy it.

I enjoy the idea that people working on the show are easy to reach. Voice actors for Korra, Mako, & Bolin are on Twitter and Bryan's Tumblr account has been great for inside info on the series.


----------



## Muah (Apr 11, 2012)

is episode three out yet?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 11, 2012)

let me just go ahead and say that there most likely aren't going to be any episode leaks or advanced previews either for a long, long time or ever at all.
We're all going to have to strictly abide by the Television listings.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 11, 2012)

> Aang was rewriting the book on airbending when he was 10 years old of course he was a beast.





> I guess some are born with strengths and weakness according to personality. Aang was a genius who would have probably inventing weather changing arts if he stayed a air nomad 200 years ago. Korra would have made a great firebender a 100 years ago.



I don't think I've agreed with you before Wuzzman, but I certainly do now. xD

@Superstarsven:

I love the idea of authors/creators/etc etc being able to be contacted and whatnot by fans. It shows they actually care for their fans. One of the best things an author/etc etc can have.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> let me just go ahead and say that there most likely aren't going to be any episode leaks or advanced previews either for a long, long time or ever at all.
> We're all going to have to strictly abide by the Television listings.



I do not like that, as I do not like it when I am constrained by rules or laws; I like being able to do what I want to do when I wish to do it. In that manner, I am very much like an airbender, as air, in this series, is the element of freedom.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd have guessed the exact opposite for you DDJ


----------



## Santí (Apr 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not like that, as I do not like it when I am constrained by rules or laws; *I like being able to do what I want to do when I wish to do it.* In that manner, I am very much like an airbender, as air, in this series, is the element of freedom.



Most of us figured that out by the 40 or so threads of yours in the BH saying you want to sex up your cousin or sister or something.

In other news... I think the wait is good. It gives me more time to catch up on other things before I devout myself to this show as well.


----------



## Santí (Apr 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did not make _that_ many threads on that subject, and I do not have a sister, so *I was referring to any of my female first cousins in those threads.*
> 
> On that subject, *I still believe that there was some incestuous tension between ZUko and Azula*, but I do not wish to talk about that, and instead ask if there may *any such suggestive content in the new series. Of course, Mako and Bolin are the only siblings of sufficient age to experience such feelings, as Tenzin's children are all very young and likely have not even started to go through puberty, yet.*
> 
> On the subject of Tenzin's children, will they be important beyond being friends and fellow students to Korra, or shall they remain background characters?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 11, 2012)

Umm....

@Santi:

I like the wait too, though the official leak on the site didn't count...cause it was technically official.  I've only watched ahead of time with three shows: Young Justice was one of them. xD


----------



## Santí (Apr 11, 2012)

I think this is my first time watching a leak for a series.

I could never really get into Young Justice because of how late I found out about it.

Is it like a new Teen Titans? 


Fucking lol.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

Its like Teen Titans, but on super crack with I think, better acting. Though TT is still amazing in my eyes.

And lol @ the gif SSS. xD


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 12, 2012)

If you liked TT your going to scream wtf at the tv in 4 episodes. However if you regard TT as a good but "kiddish" cartoon then you'll probably enjoy YJ.


----------



## Santí (Apr 12, 2012)

I just watched a sneak peek trailer on youtube

"I see Flash and Flash Junior!"
"His name's Speedy - Duh!"
"No, Speedy's Green Arrow's Sidekick."
"Well that makes no sense"

Fucking lol. That definitely grabbed my interest. I'll download it sometime this month after I get some other things out of the way.


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2012)

Just 9 more days until episode 3.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

Its so close, I can taste its new flavor. 

But it reminds me I have to wait until April 28th for Invasion. *sigh*


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 12, 2012)

I can wait till April 28th 2015 for Invasion, MotherFucking AVATAR is COMING!!!


----------



## Bringer (Apr 12, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Its like Teen Titans, but on super crack with I think, better acting. Though TT is still amazing in my eyes.
> 
> And lol @ the gif SSS. xD



*Starfire scream when the rat demons caught her in fear*

*Robin screaming Starfire when Terra hit her with a rock and she fell of the cliff in aftershock part 1.*

*Raven getting punched out of Robin body yelling "Slade!"*


Beats almost any Young Justice acting!

The only one who can match it is Miss Martian acting in Image and towards the end of performance!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

> This show sucks....anyone rooting for it is in denial. Earthbending is dead, now its just boxing. LAME. Show is set in modern time with television and computers. CRAP. Aang was a cool likeable guy, while Korra is an annoying bitch. THIS SHOW ALREADY FAILED



Absolutely flawless criticism.


----------



## Santí (Apr 12, 2012)

Aang's nature annoyed me sometimes tbh.

I definitely love Korra 841758732478278 times more. Perhaps one of the greatest female protagonist of all time.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

Sexy animated Korra gif


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope there are more of these.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Why are you giving me a "death glare?" If you did not like what I posted, you could simply have ignored it.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 12, 2012)

Soo ... umm, who's that? It kinda looks like Amon from afar though I know that's not the case.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd say it's this Asami character.  Going by that pic I'd say they're going to need another beast of burden/animal companion if they're going to be travelling as a group.  I hear Asami's got a motorcycle so that covers her for most situations


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Sexy animated Korra gif



My dick is doing weird things right now.


----------



## Arcade (Apr 12, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Soo ... umm, who's that? It kinda looks like Amon from afar though I know that's not the case.



Looks like it could be toph's daughter with her hair down. I don't know....


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 12, 2012)

^
It's Asami, people. See link to video below.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2012)

could not wait and decided to see episode 2.

it was awesome as always in Avatr ,i enjoy the little funny part the writers insert on scenes.

does the ending hinted?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Korra x Mako


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Korra x Meelo is more like it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Sexy animated Korra gif


did a japanese guy did that?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

Nah, some American kid who's really into anime.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 12, 2012)

Downloaded the premiere...Watching it now. It's amazing so far


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

Great username.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought the same about  Titty's username. 

As for the still image, it has to be Asami (watched the video after, but it doesn't show her beyond that still. Unless I missed something?). 

@BringerOfChaos:

Are you saying TT beats out YJ's acting, or...? I would have to disagree, if so, because TT only started getting "good" acting around halfway through the series. Though this doesn't mean the show is bad, of course.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

It's just so cool that we get a preview of the official Japanese opening for Korra


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2vWH9EV0Rs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> It's just so cool that we get a preview of the official Japanese opening for Korra
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2vWH9EV0Rs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


thats fan made ,i believe the original avatar japanese dub was canceled.so i dont think Korra will have a japanese release at all.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

That would suck for the Japanese fans, and would be really wrong.  I wonder if it will be dubbed in Spanish, like the last one. I would be interested in watching that. xD


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

Did I mention I liked the first two episodes? 'Cause I did. A lot. Which I didn't see coming, to be honest. There was just something really refreshing about Korra herself, plus that sport was _epic_. If they keep that sport going as a subplot throughout the series, I'll be very happy.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh yeah Probending is going to be very important to Korra.
She going to play in the tournament so she'll be training for both that and Airbending.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 12, 2012)

And some of the trailers show glimpses of a battle(s) going down between Team Korra and Equalists on the Probending Arena.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Nah, some American kid who's really into anime.



It's a spoof of Panty & Stocking.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> It's just so cool that we get a preview of the official Japanese opening for Korra
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2vWH9EV0Rs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



wtf that was terrible. Korra isn't an anime.. /le sigh


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

That's obviously fan made, but it reminds me of the Korra threads on 4chan with subs on the pic and the OP says "subs out yet?"


----------



## charmzof (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't wait for the third episode to air!

And the first episode is only just being aired on Saturday, meaning we'll have to wait another two weeks 
I might just have to watch the first two episodes again in the meantime...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

Wat.  It's the first two episodes being aired this Saturday, and episode 3 next Saturday.


----------



## charmzof (Apr 12, 2012)

They're airing two episodes in one setting? 
Not that I'm complaining though. Only 9 more days of waiting. I can live with that


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you been paying attention?  And besides, it's that uncommon for a double-episode premiere.


----------



## charmzof (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay, cool down.
I haven't been constantly sniffing out news, if that's what you mean. I heard from a friend that the first two episodes had been leaked, so I watched them.

And as a matter of fact, it is very uncommon to air two episodes in one setting in *Denmark*. I don't know where you're from, but it's obviously different in other parts of the world.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

Anime video freezes for me about 10 seconds in. Oh man.


----------



## charmzof (Apr 12, 2012)

That sucks :/

If my computer gets too hot, it starts freezing all animated motions on my screen


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 12, 2012)

New interview with Janet Varney(voice of Korra) on her experiences being the new Avatar.



Here's a sample


> *IGN*: Were you a fan of the original Airbender series before you started working on Korra?
> 
> *Varney*: I was. I wasn't as knowledgable. I have friends who are super diehard fans. I had started watching the series and fell in love with it. Then the audition came up, and I became really afraid of how much I wanted it. But it's such a great series. It's wonderful.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 12, 2012)

At least she's a fan. It is better (I know, except M.Night) when it is a fan working on the show. I wonder when she started watching though...probably after the show ended.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> That would suck for the Japanese fans, and would be really wrong.  I wonder if it will be dubbed in Spanish, like the last one. I would be interested in watching that. xD


well maybe the japanese have fan subs too.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

charmzof said:


> Okay, cool down.
> I haven't been constantly sniffing out news, if that's what you mean. I heard from a friend that the first two episodes had been leaked, so I watched them.
> 
> And as a matter of fact, it is very uncommon to air two episodes in one setting in *Denmark*. I don't know where you're from, but it's obviously different in other parts of the world.



Read back, we've discussed this dozens of times already.  There's not even a need to sniff it out anymore because it's been brought up over and over and over again.

And this is an American show, so I'm clearly talking about American television.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 12, 2012)

Suki!!! You better not be cheating on Sokka you little butt slut!


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

It's Tokka.  It's always been Tokka.  They win.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 12, 2012)

There are two new Korra clips.

1) Bolin, Mako, Asami, and Korra ride Naga.

2) Korra is cornered by an Equalist.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 12, 2012)

I liked the gesture that Mai used in that image above; in many Asian countries, it is a gesture used when both greeting another person and bidding a person farewell. The closed fist represents physical strength, and the open hand represents spiritual strength, and by holding both hands before one's self, one shows that they are unarmed and intend no harm to the other person, which is also how handshakes developed in western society. I used that gesture in my Karate class, which is where I learned its significance.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

OH fuck, if it ends up being Suki x Zuko I'm gonna burn things. Suki x Sokka is what it's SUPPOSED to be.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I liked the gesture that Mai used in that image above; in many Asian countries, it is a gesture used when both greeting another person and bidding a person farewell. The closed fist represents physical strength, and the open hand represents spiritual strength, and by holding both hands before one's self, one shows that they are unarmed and intend no harm to the other person, which is also how handshakes developed in western society. I used that gesture in my Karate class, which is where I learned its significance.



In avatar it's just a fire nation greeting and closing, notice how it looks like a flame.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> In avatar it's just a fire nation greeting and closing, notice how it looks like a flame.



Yes, I did notice that, as well.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 13, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> well maybe the japanese have fan subs too.



Its better to have it dubbed for said person/peoples native language, I think.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 13, 2012)

I remember seeing some fanart for Avatar by a handful of Japanese fans awhile ago. I'm not sure who would bother to write subtitles for it.

Avatar is probably as popular over there as Skyland is over here.
If you don't know what that is then my point has been made.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 13, 2012)

Skyland, as in Skylanders?  Well still, it should be dubbed. If not to air on TV, to be released on DVD sets for them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Its better to have it dubbed for said person/peoples native language, I think.



I do not wish to start a massive debate, but I always prefer to watch a film in its native language, not my own, for two reason; first, because it was made for an audience who speaks that language, so certain elements simply shall not translate into another language; and second, so that I can experience that film in the same manner as its intended audience can. This applies to western animation, Japanese animation, plus any other foreign-made film. I would watch _Pan's Labyrinth_ in Spanish, _Amelie_ in French, _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ in Swedish, _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ in Mandarin, and so forth. In my mind, a person who insists on having a foreign film dubbed into their own language is being ethnocentric and disrespectful to the original creator of that film.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 13, 2012)

I would normally (somewhat) agree, but a film and a TV show are two completely different things, I think. For films like House of the Flying Daggers I like to hear and watch it in its native tongue, but imagine how others feel having to watch, for example, Game of Thrones in English when they are Spanish or Russian. They would have to pause and stuff to read the text, ruining the feel for the show for them. I know plenty of Spanish and Russians who feel that way about a lot of shows, especially Got, Young Justice and some others. If its like that, might as well just cut the audio of the show/movie entirely. Its like saying people shouldn't read books, I think, unless its in its Native tongue. 

There are instances where it would ruin the film watching in another language, like Pan's Labyrinth and Amelie, but for shows, it doesn't ruin anything.

I don't, however, agree with it being disrespectful to said language or ethnic group. A lot of people just don't want to READ while they are WATCHING something.  And I am certainly not ethnocentric; I love other languages etc etc a LOT, but I want to watch a film, not read it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 13, 2012)

Or no one gives a shit. Some people find reading distracting. Those people are dumb. But most people are dumb, so the rest of us get to occasionally enjoy a well done dub. Occasionally.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't really about watching a dub or sub, I can enjoy both. :byakuya


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't really about watching a dub or sub, I can enjoy both. :byakuya



Assuming both are done in quality.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Skyland, as in Skylanders?



No. Skyland was a show developed in France. Nicktoons aired the English dub here in America for a few years. They really hyped the hell out of it before it aired. It's one of the most visually interesting shows that I've ever seen. It didn't catch on here in the States unfortunately.
As beautiful as it was, the writing itself never really "popped".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiLeBAVaB2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 13, 2012)

Interesting. You are right, I've never heard of it. But now I want to check it out. I'm a sucker for the shows that don't do well, so its only natural I watch it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 13, 2012)

I can't really advocate it as much as I would for either Avatar or Korra but it won't hurt to give it a chance.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Interesting. You are right, I've never heard of it. But now I want to check it out. I'm a sucker for the shows that don't do well, so its only natural I watch it.



I'm a sucker for shows that don't do well either. I just like to see for myself, just how bad they are.


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Suddenly, BendingRangers.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Cute fanart. :33


----------



## Psychic (Apr 13, 2012)

It doesnt seem that funny and intriguing. Maybe its a lil more serious. it was ok i guess.


----------



## Synn (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 13, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> It doesnt seem that funny and intriguing. Maybe its a lil more serious. it was ok i guess.



What are you talking about?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 13, 2012)

He/she is talking about the Korra episodes, I do believe.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> He/she is talking about the Korra episodes, I do believe.


Yes, I was talking about episode 1.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 13, 2012)

There are 2 episodes out there just so you know but hey, keep watching.

Also for those interested in marketing, there's this article.




> Nick’s marketing team built a plan to engage existing fans early and encourage them to share Korra in social to help bring in a much broader audience, outside of the network’s core 6-11 demo.





> Then, using the base of users acquired through the fan club, they launched KorraNation.com on March 14. After announcing the on-air premiere date of the series, fans were challenged to unlock the first two episodes of the series, in advance of the premiere, by reaching 100,000 new likes, shares and tweets.
> 
> The fans were all over this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

One thing I'm curious about - how will the homophobes Anti-Benders be a threat? I mean, the Benders only really have to throw a hurricane at them, drown them, set them on fire or throw rocks at them and even though it's set in a more modern time, it's a kid's show so stuff like guns and explosives are out of the question.

While I figure that they - the writers, I mean - can create a lot of tension without actually resorting to any real conflicts, I really can't see that Amon guy being the type of bad guy to not get into a fight with Korra. Yet, if he's going to be someone she is going to fight eventually, he's either a Bender (which'd be ironic but a bit obvious) or he has some way of counteracting or negating elemental bending.

Oh and, with Generator Rex finished (I loved that show ) and Ben 10 between seasons, I think Korra timed itself very well. They certainly have my undivided attention as far as cartoons go.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> I mean, the Benders only really have to throw a hurricane at them



I didn't know that Benders could throw hurricanes around with the exception of the avatar.  

From what I understand while bending is awesome and all not everyone is a master and can pull off amazing feats.  Anti-benders will probably be work through secrecy and with the element of surprise.  They will probably be a highly acrobatic group that will focus on keeping benders off guard by being up close and personal with them and preventing them to being accurate with bending or even pulling any good bending or even using it entirely by blocking their bending powers.  Of course I haven't seen the first show so I could be off with what benders can do.


----------



## charmzof (Apr 13, 2012)

You have a point.

From what we've seen so far, I'd say the whole resistance idea is more to create political problems, such as dissatisfaction and irritation among Republic City's citizens. That'd be rather boring though.

And there has been clips showing Korra fighting non-benders, so you're probably on to something about the whole negating-bending-thing.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2012)

I doubt Korra would have too much trouble with Equalists if she knew Airbending


----------



## hehey (Apr 13, 2012)

the bad guy does not have to be a threat or even a challenge for the good guys, i mean look at Avatar the Last Air-bender, once Aang went avatar State the Fire Lord was like a child by comparison, not at all a threat and not a challenge, and yet that show did just fine.

Amon doesn't have to stand a chance against Korra, the precedent of the big bad sucking has been firmly established with Ozai being complete fodder tom Aang's Avatar state.

It'l be fine/


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea, if she could Airbend, she could just suck the air out of the Equalists' lungs.  Or simply knock them out, like Red Tornado does.


----------



## charmzof (Apr 13, 2012)

They might also use the fighting style Ty Lee used as a way to negate bending.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 13, 2012)

Just saw the first episode of this. Very nice. 

Definitely looking forward to this series.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea, if she could Airbend, she could just suck the air out of the Equalists' lungs.  Or simply knock them out, like Red Tornado does.



Or she could just knock them away, jump over them, etc.  They wouldn't be able to touch her.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

I get the feeling that the anti-benders won't be the main antagonists or at least the final antagonists, have nothing to back it up besides my gut feeling.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Or she could just knock them away, jump over them, etc.  They wouldn't be able to touch her.



I liked my more violent way.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I get the feeling that the anti-benders won't be the main antagonists or at least the final antagonists, have nothing to back it up besides my gut feeling.



Did you see the new interview?  Bryke stated that there will be new villains in the next season, but the villains from this one will overlap.  I'm guessing like Bleach.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

hehey said:


> the bad guy does not have to be a threat or even a challenge for the good guys, i mean look at Avatar the Last Air-bender, once Aang went avatar State the Fire Lord was like a child by comparison, not at all a threat and not a challenge, and yet that show did just fine.
> 
> Amon doesn't have to stand a chance against Korra, the precedent of the big bad sucking has been firmly established with Ozai being complete fodder tom Aang's Avatar state.
> 
> It'l be fine/



If Amon isn't a threat, he isn't a very good antagonist. Ozai was different on account of controlling a whole nation of Firebenders (right? I never got that far), so the threat centred upon him didn't actually rely on him personally.  Amon doesn't have that luxury since he neither controls a nation, nor does he have an army of pyromaniacs, so he'll have to be amazing.

While it'd be freakin' amazing for Korra to wipe the floor with Amon once she goes Avatar State, I think it'd actually be even *more* amazing if he was actually still able to fight on equal terms with her.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> One thing I'm curious about - how will the homophobes Anti-Benders be a threat? I mean, the Benders only really have to throw a hurricane at them, drown them, set them on fire or throw rocks at them and even though it's set in a more modern time, it's a kid's show so stuff like guns and explosives are out of the question.
> 
> While I figure that they - the writers, I mean - can create a lot of tension without actually resorting to any real conflicts, I really can't see that Amon guy being the type of bad guy to not get into a fight with Korra. Yet, if he's going to be someone she is going to fight eventually, he's either a Bender (which'd be ironic but a bit obvious) or he has some way of counteracting or negating elemental bending.
> 
> Oh and, with Generator Rex finished (I loved that show ) and Ben 10 between seasons, I think Korra timed itself very well. They certainly have my undivided attention as far as cartoons go.


weve already seen how. the new team arent very good fighters and the equalists are fast, agile, well equipped, and can block chi. the average bender is hardly athreat to them.


Terra Branford said:


> Yea, if she could Airbend, she could just suck the air out of the Equalists' lungs.  Or simply knock them out, like Red Tornado does.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Did you see the new interview?  Bryke stated that there will be new villains in the next season, but the villains from this one will overlap.  I'm guessing like Bleach.



I haven't been keeping up with news about Korra lately. :/ 

That's good I suppose, hopefully some of the new villain will having bending powers.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> One thing I'm curious about - how will the homophobes Anti-Benders be a threat? I mean, the Benders only really have to throw a hurricane at them, drown them, set them on fire or throw rocks at them and even though it's set in a more modern time, it's a kid's show so stuff like guns and explosives are out of the question.
> 
> While I figure that they - the writers, I mean - can create a lot of tension without actually resorting to any real conflicts, I really can't see that Amon guy being the type of bad guy to not get into a fight with Korra. Yet, if he's going to be someone she is going to fight eventually, he's either a Bender (which'd be ironic but a bit obvious) or he has some way of counteracting or negating elemental bending.
> 
> Oh and, with Generator Rex finished (I loved that show ) and Ben 10 between seasons, I think Korra timed itself very well. They certainly have my undivided attention as far as cartoons go.


Amon dodged lightning by tilting his head to the side, that's more than enough.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Amon dodged lightning by tilting his head to the side, that's more than enough.



When?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> When?



Probably in one of the newer trailers.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2012)

Velocity said:


> When?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 13, 2012)

Gunners said:


>


amon is a pretty cool villain. hes probably gonna end up being my favorite character.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Amon is Tenzin. Tenzin wants to end Bending because Korra can't learn Airbending.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I'm pretty sure Amon is Tenzin. Tenzin wants to end Bending because Korra can't learn Airbending.



But Korra can learn airbending.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I'm pretty sure Amon is Tenzin. Tenzin wants to end Bending because Korra can't learn Airbending.



That is unlike him bro.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2012)

Ready for the next episode man.

Feelings about the series has soured a little bit after talking to other people.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Ready for the next episode man.
> 
> Feelings about the series has soured a little bit after talking to other people.



Heh, that happens to me from time to time.  Usually people point out flaws that I didn't even notice.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But Korra can learn airbending.



Prove it,


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 13, 2012)

> Ready for the next episode man.
> 
> *Feelings about the series has soured a little bit after talking to other people.*



Really? How so? 



cbark42 said:


>


Do you have a problem?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Prove it,



Wait an episode or two for your proof.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wait an episode or two for your proof.



Does that mean that you can't right now? Because if so, that means I'm pretty much winning right now. ;-)


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

Sooner or later I'll win.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Really? How so?



Just some fellow anime watchers of mine *coughblendercough* aren't too hot about Korra's character design and the structure of the story itself (city setting).


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, that happens to me from time to time.  Usually people point out flaws that I didn't even notice.



This is true. 

In the past I've avoided some threads regarding shows I really liked for fear of becoming too cynical about them.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Just some fellow anime watchers of mine *coughblendercough* aren't too hot about Korra's character design and the structure of the story itself (city setting).



There's nothing wrong with either.
Let them come here and explain what they mean.
Just shut it all out and enjoy the show.


----------



## Santí (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I've said this before, but I give all my money for Korra being the most interesting Female Protagonist yet.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Just some fellow anime watchers of mine *coughblendercough* aren't too hot about Korra's character design and the structure of the story itself (city setting).



They must be pretty crazy, Korra's design is awesome.  The city setting is debatable.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

Pssh! No! Toph > Korra clearly.  And this is only in Avatar world. 

@President Goobang:

Ah, I see.

Korra is a pretty good design, character and physical, but I could understand the city settings. I didn't like it going in either (ask anyone here. xD)


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Toph has had more screen-time than Korra but eventually I expect Korra to edge out as the better character.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

I will cut your throat with a rusted utility knife and watch you bleed out, Eternal Goob.


----------



## Santí (Apr 14, 2012)

Toph wasn't the lead role. I didn't clarify, but I was exclusively talking about female leads 

Toph is disqualified. Korra wins


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I will cut your throat with a rusted utility knife and watch you bleed out, Eternal Goob.



You don't want Korra to be a better character than Toph?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Republic City looks fantastic from what I've seen so far. Does the trouble to embrace it come more from the idea that Korra won't be traveling around the world like Aang?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> RDoes the trouble to embrace it come more from the idea that Korra won't be traveling around the world like Aang?



Probably, people loved seeing the world I suppose.  The changes in the past century would be pretty interesting to see and that makes some fans pretty disappointed.  Though I do suppose that Korra will be doing some traveling eventually.


----------



## Kage (Apr 14, 2012)

getting closer to episode 3 

i think this will turn out like the first series where the episodes get more enjoyable the further it progresses.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Kage said:


> getting closer to episode 3
> 
> i think this will turn out like the first series where the episodes get more enjoyable the further it progresses.



Hopefully that will be the case, episode 2 was a big improvement over episode 1 in my eyes.  Hoping for three to continue the trend.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Well in episode 3 we get right to the conflict that this season will tackle.
I would certainly hope that the second episode would be better than the first in a brand new series. Could you imagine if all potential was lost by the second and got worse as the show goes on?


----------



## Kage (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully that will be the case, episode 2 was a big improvement over episode 1 in my eyes.  Hoping for three to continue the trend.



I thought so too. I think i read somewhere here 'Korra' isn't going to have any filler like episodes?  all the better if it's true. those are not always fun.



Superstarseven said:


> I would certainly hope that the second episode would be better than the first in a brand new series. *Could you imagine if all potential was lost by the second and got worse as the show goes on?*



it happens


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Heh, that happens to me from time to time.  Usually people point out flaws that I didn't even notice.


Like what?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 14, 2012)

How can people not like the city setting? smh


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> Like what?



Not for this show or at least not yet.  It is for other shows like Supernatural.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

There better be blood bending in this series


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2012)

Sant? said:


> I think I've said this before, but I give all my money for Korra being the most interesting Female Protagonist yet.



We've barely even met her.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

Less than 20 minutes now folks


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

Can someone please tell me why a the legend of Korra commercial was on Cartoonnetwork?

I guess even CW is promotion legend of Korra because its that awesome


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

They were like, yeah we can't even lie, Korra is just that great.

And it's ON!


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Can someone please tell me why a the legend of Korra commercial was on Cartoonnetwork?



Because CN has viewers that probably would be willing to watch Korra.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 14, 2012)

The main villain looks like a total badass, but this is a good show.

The fight sequences are pretty sweet.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

The amount of people who don't know anything about how the Avatar works is making my head hurt.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't notice who was on the back of the newspaper until just now


----------



## angieness (Apr 14, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Can someone please tell me why a the legend of Korra commercial was on Cartoonnetwork?
> 
> I guess even CW is promotion legend of Korra because its that awesome




It happens. I'm watching Korra right now and saw an ad for the My Little Pony season finale on Nick.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 14, 2012)

Goddamnit.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 14, 2012)

Korra and Mako look like the newsies that's hilarious


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 14, 2012)

So amon can probably take bending away.....cool.


----------



## jam3sbob (Apr 14, 2012)

mako and bo lin, real brothers?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

jam3sbob said:


> mako and bo lin, real brothers?



As far as we know, yes.


----------



## jam3sbob (Apr 14, 2012)

i see, seems weird that one bends fire and the other earth.

anyway, is korra supposed to be a fire/earth/water bending master? during the pro-bender match couldn't she have done that octopus water thing that katara does. or maybe it's an illegal move hehe

anyway, pro-bending =/= real fighting.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

jam3sbob said:


> i see, seems weird that one bends fire and the other earth.



Been over it.


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

> i see, seems weird that one bends fire and the other earth.



Not really, they just took after different parents.  One gained the ability to end fire while the other the ability to bend earth.

And yes, Korra should be a fire/earth/water bender.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

jam3sbob said:


> i see, seems weird that one bends fire and the other earth.
> 
> anyway, is korra supposed to be a fire/earth/water bending master? during the pro-bender match couldn't she have done that octopus water thing that katara does. or maybe it's an illegal move hehe
> 
> anyway, pro-bending =/= real fighting.



Dealwithit. Remember those 2 Earth kingdom fucks that were twins and shit? One could Bend and the other couldn't. Plus, One Firebending and the other Earthbending means that they could have parents that can perform either as well. (IE: Firenation and Earth Kingdom parents mom/dad.)


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 14, 2012)

Similarly, of Katara and Aang's children, Tenzin is the only Airbender and Kya, the only Waterbender.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^^ This.


----------



## jam3sbob (Apr 14, 2012)

ah i did not know that about aang's children. everythings cool


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree with the above several posts, and shall also add that Pema is hoping that her fourth child is not capable of bending (and I have already stated my opinion of that wish), which furthers the argument that bending is not strictly a genetic trait.

I have always wondered: why don't female Air Nomads shave their heads, the way that male Air Nomads do? At first, one might think that it is because of the social idea that baldness is very unsightly in women, but Air Nomads do not care about such physical, worldly issues, being as spiritual as they are. Second, why do male Air Nomads grow facial hair, if they shave the tops of their heads? Is that not contradictory and/or hypocritical?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

> I have always wondered: why don't female Air Nomads shave their heads, the way that male Air Nomads do?



It probably just isn't a custom among the Air Nomands to do such a thing, they might very well do something else.



> Second, why do male Air Nomads grow facial hair, if they shave the tops of their heads? Is that not contradictory and/or hypocritical?



Not really, from what I see they just shave the top of their heads to make that arrow be seen.  I doubt that there is any special reason beyond that for them shaving hair.


----------



## Detective (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> > I have always wondered: why don't female Air Nomads shave their heads, the way that male Air Nomads do?
> 
> 
> 
> It probably just isn't a custom among the Air Nomands to do such a thing, they might very well do something else.



I will be the first to admit that your comments made my mind go into the gutter. The arrow landing strip tattoo took on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

They shave them, just not all the way. When they become masters, they shave the top half before the brow.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting... so the new villains are non-benders.


Lemme guess.... they jelly?


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2012)

Light Artist said:


> Interesting... so the new villains are non-benders.
> 
> 
> Lemme guess.... they jelly?



I hope the equalists have a legitimate argument and aren't doing this just because they are a bunch of asshats.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

They believe they are being oppressed by the benders. I don't know if Amon believes it himself, but that's what the others believe. Unless they really are, still a bad argument.


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2012)

I wonder who the hell he learned that trick that Aang was taught


----------



## hehey (Apr 14, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have always wondered: why don't female Air Nomads shave their heads, the way that male Air Nomads do? At first, one might think that it is because of the social idea that baldness is very unsightly in women, but Air Nomads do not care about such physical, worldly issues, being as spiritual as they are.


The male Air Nomads are pretty much all monks, and monks shave their heads.

As for female monks...* there is no such thing*. Even in Buddhism women become nuns instead of monks.

so in conclusion, its a monk thing, and women =/= monk.


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 14, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> They believe they are being oppressed by the benders. I don't know if Amon believes it himself, but that's what the others believe. Unless they really are, still a bad argument.



So in other words....


they jelly.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, there might be some validity. Like it seems that only metalbenders are apart of the police? If that's true that's entire career path normal people cannot do.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe they have other police stations then? Or Metalbending cops are only present in Republic City? 

@Light Artist:

They are.


----------



## hehey (Apr 14, 2012)

Its a world where benders are in pretty much all ruling positions... tell me, in the council of 4 that rules Republic City, they are all benders right?, a bender from each nation?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sure there are non-bending representatives as well, and that the council only has benders for a reason to contact the bender leaders in each nation _for_ the non-benders.

But maybe that's just my random thoughts.


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 14, 2012)

Just saw the first episode.  It's off to a good start

I like how they trolled us at the beginning with what happened to Zuko's mom


----------



## hehey (Apr 14, 2012)

Eh, that makes me think.

It's called Republic City, but its not a Republic the way we are in the real world where we elect representatives to represent us. These representatives dont represent people, they reresent countries. Tenzin is on teh council representing _his country_ (the Air Nomads, cause hes teh only one left), and the other 4 represent their countries, that's why there are 2 water people on the council because the Southern Water Tribe and Northern Water Tribe are two different nations for all intents and purposes.

Anyway, there isn't anybody on this council representing Non-Benders in that sense, the earth guy represents the Earth King and the Fire Woman represents the fire lord... Tenzin represents himself seeing as how he is the leader of the air nomads by virtue of being the only one, etc..


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, it is just the start of the show. We'll have to wait to see if any exist for the non-benders, though most likely one does not exist.


----------



## hehey (Apr 14, 2012)

council



There is supposed to be one more from the other water Tribe.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

Might be something else then that stands for the non-benders.  If there isn't one then the Equalists have a good reason for their anger, but not enough to take bending away, of course.


----------



## Santí (Apr 14, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> We've barely even met her.



And I love her style already.

That says a lot.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2012)

Sant? said:


> And I love her style already.
> 
> That says a lot.



I like her so far, but she's far from being the best female protagonist or whatever. It depends on how her characters gets developed from here on out.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

I really hope Nick doesn't make a LOK video game.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 14, 2012)

Saw the first episode.

Really liked Korra and I like the setting better than I thought I would. Pretty obvious where they're going with her and Mako, but that might just me who thinks so.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I really hope Nick doesn't make a LOK video game.



why dont you want a korra game?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I really hope Nick doesn't make a LOK video game.



Just so long as it's not like the A:TLA game where they threw a random-as-fuck mecha into it.


----------



## Santí (Apr 14, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> I like her so far, but she's far from being the best female protagonist or whatever. It depends on how her characters gets developed from here on out.



What other decent female lead has there been?

Let's face it. Good Female leads has not been a strong point in animation


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 14, 2012)

havent seen it in years, but i remember kim possible being pretty cool.


> Just so long as it's not like the A:TLA game where they threw a random-as-fuck mecha into it.


how can a mech make something worse?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 14, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> I like how they trolled us at the beginning with what happened to Zuko's mom



IKR?  I doubt we will ever find out


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> havent seen it in years, but i remember kim possible being pretty cool.
> how can a mech make something worse?



Mechs have no place in a World of Bending!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 14, 2012)

The Council members are supposed to represent their nations.

Ideally, that includes both benders and non-benders.



MajorThor said:


> Mechs have no place in a World of Bending!



They've already got cars, tanks, and blimps.

Mechs can't be that far off.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Your typical automobile is a far stretch from mechas!


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 14, 2012)

Korra is already one of the best female leads I've seen in an animated show in a long time.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 14, 2012)

If I were to compare this to TLA's first two episodes I probably prefer Korra over Aang. I can't explain why but I just like where this is going.

Although... Saddlemobiles? Really?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 14, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Your typical automobile is a far stretch from mechas!



they also have tanks and blimps, bro.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 14, 2012)

Steam powered mechas wouldn't be impossible.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> If I were to compare this to TLA's first two episodes I probably prefer Korra over Aang. I can't explain why but I just like where this is going.
> 
> Although... Saddlemobiles? Really?



Satomobiles.
They're named after a character we haven't met yet named Hiroshi Sato.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 14, 2012)

I finally got to see the first two episodes of Korra.  I liked them both and agree that the second episode was an improvement from the first.  Bolin has quickly become one of my favorite characters from this series.



Ausorrin said:


> Just saw the first episode.  It's off to a good start
> 
> I like how they trolled us at the beginning with what happened to Zuko's mom



And my sister fell for it .  I knew they were teasing us.



Bluebeard said:


> Saw the first episode.
> 
> Really liked Korra and I like the setting better than I thought I would. Pretty obvious where they're going with her and Mako, but that might just me who thinks so.



You're not the only one.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I really hope Nick doesn't make a LOK video game.



Why? I hope they do, but only if they actually try on it.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 14, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Satomobiles.
> They're named after a character we haven't met yet named Hiroshi Sato.



Ohhhhhh... I heard Saddlemobiles and all I could think was da fuq?


----------



## Hohenheim of Light (Apr 14, 2012)

Saw this last week I think it was and have mixed feelings about it. To be honest they could have done without constantly reminding us all our favorite characters from the first series are dead xD. Could have done without teasing us about the major plot hole that is what happened to Zuko?s mother. I really don?t know how to feel about the new main character. I feel she is a bit too clich? for my tastes. Hated how early they made it obvious she is going to have a romantic thing with that pro bender dude xD.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 14, 2012)

The VA of Zuko confirms of being the VA of a character related to Zuko...Who may that be?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably the current Fire Lord?

@Zuko's mother's fate is not a plothole.  Learn what the term means.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 14, 2012)

Most likely his son, or his son's son.


----------



## Hohenheim of Light (Apr 14, 2012)

Forgive me I meant loose end >.> But anyway probably a fire bender he will voice. I really kind of wonder what the possibility that we will see Aang again is, because I think it might be cool to see him again, also Zuko but what are the chances of that happening.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope there will be a flashback episode with the original gang. Anng story tells about the events in the promise.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 14, 2012)

Aang dies at like 66, while King Bomi was over 100, was still ripped, and one of the strongest dudes in the world.  

How does that make any sense lol, not to mention Sokka being dead he would of been so funny as a old man. Zuko or Toph better be alive or im going to be very angry.

Anyway first two episodes were awesome, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Hohenheim of Light (Apr 14, 2012)

I don?t see why we should hope that Zuko is alive he was like the oldest of the group at the time. And yeah did he just die of old age or was he killed? I agree Sokka would have been the most hilarious thing ever as an old man.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Aang dies at like 66, while King Bomi was over 100, was still ripped, and one of the strongest dudes in the world.
> 
> How does that make any sense.



Those 100 years in the Iceberg caught up with him. Sure he still looked like he did when he ran away but life energy is still being expended.


----------



## Hohenheim of Light (Apr 14, 2012)

By that logic wouldn't he have died long before that? Does anyone know how long after the orignal series this one is? I can't seem to remember what it was.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

it was 70-75 years.

One of those.

And it was confirmed since anng was in the avatar state for 100 years it shortened his life span.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 14, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> The VA of Zuko confirms of being the VA of a character related to Zuko...Who may that be?



Amon. I'm calling it right now that he's related to Zuko.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Amon. I'm calling it right now that he's related to Zuko.



Unwanted bastard child between Zuko and Mai? (Pre-Suki x Zuko)

Amon: "Fuck bending, because daddy never loved me and he's a Bender."


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Amon. I'm calling it right now that he's related to Zuko.



I don't really like this idea for some reason unless Amon is related to him through Azula.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe he's an energybender.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't really like this idea for some reason unless Amon is related to him through Azula.



Am I the only one that thought Azula's batshit insanity was a turn-on?


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Am I the only one that thought Azula's batshit insanity was a turn-on?



Nope, I rather liked that aspect of her.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

For some reason, I felt like she's the type that once you can actually GET her to trust you or open up...she'd be that scary clingy-type and obsess over you. The former-basement dwelling neckbeard inside me found that enticing!


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Perhaps that might be true.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Amon. I'm calling it right now that he's related to Zuko.



Amon's VA is Steven Blum.  Zuko's is Dante Basco.  Try again.


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 15, 2012)

Toph would've destroyed all the pro benders at the competition thing. Ha Aang, Zuko, or Katara individually would've stomped.

No is more of a badass than Tesnsu's son though. "I'm a snow bender!" "horrible teacher Dad!"


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps that might be true.



It rustled my jimmies very much so, that's for true.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally watched first two episodes and all I can say is, "Michael and Brian, I'm sorry I ever doubted you." I've always been apprehensive about sequels to things I love but definitely these first two episodes did not dissappoint. My favourite part was probably them teasing us about Zuko's mom 

Also I can already see the shipping wars from here between BolinxKorra and MakoxKorra. Kataang vs. Zutara, round two tbh.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> Also I can already see the shipping wars from here between BolinxKorra and MakoxKorra. Kataang vs. Zutara, round two tbh.



Luckily it seems that the ships are all but confirmed, Korra is seen kssing Mako in a trailer apparently.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Am I the only one that thought Azula's batshit insanity was a turn-on?



All I wanted to do was hug her and make her feel better.  Poor Azula.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

She was one conflicted bitch tho, no lie. From wanting to please her father in any way possible, to feeling neglected like a friend by her mother DUE to the methods that she was using to gain Osai's favor.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Luckily it seems that the ships are all but confirmed, Korra is seen kssing Mako in a trailer apparently.



lol like that'll stop them


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Luckily it seems that the ships are all but confirmed, *Korra is seen kssing Mako* in a trailer apparently.



What a whore. We had such a connection....


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> lol like that'll stop them



It won't stop them but it'll probably put a dent in their numbers which is a good thing.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Amon's VA is Steven Blum.  Zuko's is Dante Basco.  Try again.



Well I'll be honest. I didn't look at the VA list at all so it is my error but I still think Amon is related to Zuko. I mean we haven't seen any of Zuko's kin in the first two episodes despite seeing everyone elses. Maybe Amon was Zuko's son who was born without bending abilities and Zuko pretty much treated him like how Ozai treated him turning Amon into a crazy bastard.

I'm just talking out my ass of course right now but it's an interesting theory to me.



MajorThor said:


> Unwanted bastard child between Zuko and Mai? (Pre-Suki x Zuko)
> 
> Amon: "Fuck bending, because daddy never loved me and he's a Bender."



Actually yes. This pretty much sums it up nicely.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Well I'll be honest. I didn't look at the VA list at all so it is my error but I still think Amon is related to Zuko. I mean we haven't seen any of Zuko's kin in the first two episodes despite seeing everyone elses. Maybe Amon was Zuko's son who was born without bending abilities and Zuko pretty much treated him like how Ozai treated him turning Amon into a crazy bastard.
> 
> I'm just talking out my ass of course right now but it's an interesting theory to me.
> 
> ...



 **


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> **



Mai probably divorced him cause of that reason.

Zuko: Fuck that kid. My father never loved me so I too will lead by example and purposefully neglect my child so he grows up to be just as much of a broken shell of a man as me.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Mai probably divorced him cause of that reason.
> 
> Zuko: Fuck that kid. My father never loved me so I too will lead by example and purposefully neglect my child so he grows up to be just as much of a broken shell of a man as me.





You guys are just being silly now.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Either that or: 

Zuko: "I'll love our child with every fiber of my being. He will be the finest Firebender the Firenation has ever had. He will lead the Firenation with the flames of justice!"

---fast forward 9 months

Amon: "Daddy daddy! I sowwies, I no can bended things "

Zuko: "ALL MY RAAAGGEE!!"


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Either that or:
> 
> Zuko: "I'll love our child with every fiber of my being. He will be the finest Firebender the Firenation has ever had. He will lead the Firenation with the flames of justice!"
> 
> ...



Well of course. What greater shame to the fire lord is there than having a son that can't bend? :


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Well of course. What greater shame to the fire lord is there than having a son that can't bend? :



I'm pretty sure that it woulda been a slap in the face if he could Waterbend and not Firebend, due to some plot-kai because he's the grandson of a former Avatar (that somehow deluded the gene pool in terms of Bendages.)


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Well of course. What greater shame to the fire lord is there than having a son that can't bend? :



Now now, I'm sure that Zuko isn't someone that would be upset at such a thing.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Now now, I'm sure that Zuko isn't someone that would be upset at such a thing.





OH hai there. :-D


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I'm pretty sure that it woulda been a slap in the face if he could Waterbend and not Firebend, due to some plot-kai because he's the grandson of a former Avatar (that somehow deluded the gene pool in terms of Bendages.)



I read a fanfiction story in which, after the war, many of the major female characters gave birth to children who were capable of bending air, due to the very world itself seeking to restore balance among the benders of the elements, so that idea is to terribly far-fetched.



Han Solo said:


> I hope the equalists have a legitimate argument and aren't doing this just because they are a bunch of asshats.



I believe that some of them may be jealous, but the majority of the equalists are either "well-intention extremists" or "knights templar," meaning that they truly and fully believe themselves to be just and righteous, yet commit acts that everyone else finds to be heinous in pursuit of their goals.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I read a fanfiction story in which, after the war, many of the major female characters gave birth to children who were capable of bending air, due to the very world itself seeking to restore balance among the benders of the elements.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that some of them may be jealous, but the majority of the equalists are either "well-intention extremists" or "knights templar," meaning that they truly and fully believe themselves to be just and righteous, yet commit acts that everyone else finds to be heinous in pursuit of their goals.



That would actually be pretty badass.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> That would actually be pretty badass.



Which part of my post: the first part, or the second part?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

> I believe that some of them may be jealous, but the majority of the equalists are either "well-intention extremists" or "knights templar," meaning that they truly and fully believe themselves to be just and righteous, yet commit acts that everyone else finds to be heinous in pursuit of their goals.



I'm most curious about where Amon will fit into this, really hoping that he is a well-intentioned extremist.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

I kind of agree. I don't think I'd want the equalists to be the equivalent of the operation wall street protesters.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 15, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Which part of my post: the first part, or the second part?



The first part. Nature finding a way...


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

The conflict between benders and non-benders in Republic City reminds me of the human/mutant one in X-Men lol.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah clearly non benders are being oppressed because Korra wanted to knock that guy off the stage for being an asshat.

Stinkin' 1% bender master race.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> The conflict between benders and non-benders in Republic City reminds me of the human/mutant one in X-Men lol.



It's only somewhat similar. 

This time around the ones with the powers are heading he government. 



Amatsu said:


> Yeah clearly non benders are being oppressed because Korra wanted to knock that guy off the stage for being an asshat.
> 
> Stinkin' 1% bender master race.



Death to all benders.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 15, 2012)

I think Zuko being mean to his hypothetical non-bender son is ridiculous and unlikely. It's true that there are people who grow up that way thinking their parents' way of raising them is the correct and only way but Zuko is someone who grew up knowing the pain of not being loved by his own father. He also had a shit ton of character development that made him a more compassionate person so I doubt he'd subject someone, let alone his own son, to the same pain.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder if that the rock impersonator that Toph beat the crap out of was part of the pro bending circuit?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I wonder if that the rock impersonator that Toph beat the crap out of was part of the pro bending circuit?



Toph is in Korra?


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

lol no I mean that guy who was pretty much the rock that Toph fought when Aang met her in book 2


----------



## Bringer (Apr 15, 2012)

The Boulder?

Probending did not exist then.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

Well during TLA yes but between then and Korra we don't know that. It wasn't said that probending is new. Heck the sport could be decades old so the boulder could have totally been a pro bender.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 15, 2012)

Why is Korra so cool? Just saw the first two episodes and she is already my favorite character, even supplanting Iroh and Zuko


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Has episode 3 been leaked yet?


----------



## Bringer (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah your right.

Water benders from the northern water tribe would travel to go and pro bend leaving the north pole open for attack. There are no water benders in the southern water tribe.

Meaning Water benders are out of the picture


Airbenders are dead

No airbenders


Firebenders are basically everyone enemies at the time. I doubt the firebenders and earthbenders will go "Hey lets play a sport called probending ]


The only type of pro bending I see is between earthbenders only. Which takes out the point of it.


Firebenders=Enemies and evil
Airbenders=Extinct except Anng
Waterbenders=Could not spare any waterbenders. 
Earthbenders=The only element I can see in probending


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Why is Korra so cool? Just saw the first two episodes and she is already my favorite character, even supplanting Iroh and Zuko



Perhaps it's her aggressive personality?


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Yeah your right.
> 
> Water benders from the northern water tribe would travel to go and pro bend leaving the north pole open for attack. There are no water benders in the southern water tribe.
> 
> ...



Well hey it was a depressing time and maybe the people needed something entertaining like probending to take some of the gloom away. Besides the gaang was probably the ones doing all the work cleaning everything up. I don't know saying everyone in the entire world was doing their part to make the world a better place just seems unrealistic. Creating a sport that entertains people and lets them escape from the normality of how fucked up the world used to be? Well that's at least a tiny bit more realistic.


----------



## Hachidaime (Apr 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I'm pretty sure that it woulda been a slap in the face if he could Waterbend and not Firebend, due to some plot-kai because he's the grandson of a former Avatar (that somehow deluded the gene pool in terms of Bendages.)



What about the 2 old twin sisters? It looked like they were treaded like royalty even tho they couldnt bend. I dont think the fire nation was really bad against its own people who couldnt bend...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2012)

Eh

Korra is just a less funy toph


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 15, 2012)

No, she's really not but...thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

I heard some theories that Sokka isn't dead and is really undercover as that hobo Korra gave fish too.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> No, she's really not but...thanks for chiming in.



She totally is though.
Hell even the first thing she does is to become a spectacle bender
Just like toph


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> She totally is though.
> Hell even the first thing she does is to become a spectacle bender
> Just like toph



Being similar to Toph does not mean that Korra is an exact clone of her; first, she is the Avatar, while Toph was not; second, Korra is much older than Toph, so she is at least somewhat more mature than was Toph during the first series; third, Korra seemed to have a very good relationship with her parents, while Toph's relationship with her parents was very strained.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 15, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> She totally is though.
> Hell even the first thing she does is to become a spectacle bender
> Just like toph



Nope, not seeing it at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 15, 2012)

strong bull headed performer who fails to grasp most subtleties of life, and rebellious against those who would be overbearingly protecting of her, or generally antagonistic of those whom would patronize her.
Except she's older and doesn't have toph's frailties or over compensations and is therefore less fun


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 15, 2012)

I can see her being Toph without the Ma and Pa issues.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I heard some theories that Sokka isn't dead and is really undercover as that hobo Korra gave fish too.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 15, 2012)

Theories are getting crazier and crazier..


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Theories are getting crazier and crazier..



Can't wait until people start saying that Aang is still alive somehow.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 15, 2012)

Aang is Tenzin and Tenzin is the hobo, duh. It's obvious.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the way you think.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Aang is Tenzin and Tenzin is the hobo, duh. It's obvious.



I like your theory but something is missing in the equation.

Aang is Tenzin and the hobo but he's also Amon! What a twist.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Theories are getting crazier and crazier..



This is the internet; crazy theories thrive in its vast digital domains.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 15, 2012)

Aang is Tenzin and Korra is *so* obviously Toph.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Amon is Aang from an alternate timeline.


----------



## Santí (Apr 15, 2012)

Amon is the cabbage guy, who has extended his life and trained in order to one day destroy the Avatar the same way Aang periodically destroyed his cabbages.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 15, 2012)

Amon is M Night Shyamalan, come to make Korra as terrible as the movie.


----------



## Klue (Apr 15, 2012)

Six more days.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 15, 2012)

Amon is totally Mojo Jojo


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Amon is totally Mojo Jojo



Mojo Mojo is far too awesome to be Amon.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mojo Mojo is far too awesome to be Amon.



Amon is a bender who ..........


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2012)

You mean Mojo Jojo?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 15, 2012)

He has to be him.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Mider T said:


> You mean Mojo Jojo?



I'm prone to making spelling errors often.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 16, 2012)

One of the more nuttier mash-up pieces of fanart I've seen so far.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 16, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> One of the more nuttier mash-up pieces of fanart I've seen so far.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Just... Just why?

I don't think I can muster up anything other than that.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Just... Just why?
> 
> I don't think I can muster up anything other than that.



Because they can.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Because they can.



cuuuuuuuuurses....


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys, found and saw Episode 2 last night. I'm still hunting down episode 3. The first episode was pretty good. Second, not as good but fun nevertheless. I do know, I hate Tenzin's kids.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> Hey guys, found and saw Episode 2 last night. I'm still hunting down episode 3. The first episode was pretty good. Second, not as good but fun nevertheless. I do know, I hate Tenzin's kids.



The third episode probably won't be available until the 21st of this month when it airs.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 16, 2012)

> I hate Tenzin's kids.


what? why?! 

they're so adorable. pek


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 16, 2012)

That could be why.

Definitely not saying I agree.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 16, 2012)

Sedaiv said:


> I hate Tenzin's kids.



You are terrible people.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Tenzin's children are awesome.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 16, 2012)

Ugh that animal Makorra fanart 



Eternal Goob said:


> Mojo Mojo is far too awesome to be Amon.



Mojo Mojo 
I had to read that again after Mider pointed it out.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> Ugh that animal Makorra fanart



I thought that it was cute.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 16, 2012)

It's okay (better than a lot I've seen whenever I encounter these things) but I don't think I will ever understand the need to animal-ize characters.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 16, 2012)

Well...the artist has the Lion King character design style down pat.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 16, 2012)

Agreed; Tenzin's children are awesome.

As for the Lion King art, at least the art looks good and it actually resembles Lion King.


----------



## Santí (Apr 16, 2012)

Who can hate on quality art? Despite how weird it is.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Who can hate on quality art? Despite how weird it is.



There will always be someone that will hate quality.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2012)

Especially on the internet. E-quality if you will.

Yeah that's right.  I went there.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 16, 2012)

This is the only other Nickelodeon program that I want to see -


----------



## Mider T (Apr 16, 2012)

Besides, for that Lion King picture, lions don't walk like Korra is walking.  With two legs up on one side.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 16, 2012)

My gosh, this is so cool. xD

Oh man, blast from the past and now I want to watch it. *sigh*


----------



## Santí (Apr 16, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Besides, for that Lion King picture, lions don't walk like Korra is walking.  With two legs up on one side.



This is true. They would lose balance and fall over.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's my new thing,
The Monday night nitpick



> for some reason, whenever i watch the scene in ep2 of korra, i cringe when mako says… “you kids have fun.”
> 
> it is ridiculously awkward, and i thought that faustino sounded really old and raspy for mako… age i don’t know. but i know that whatever his age is, he definitely wouldn’t have said that
> 
> ! it just made me frown and i didn’t like how the voice came out. i always try to skip it when it pops up. :c sorry faustino. just my thoughts.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2012)

Didn't have a problem, even though he is only a year older than Mako he more than likely took on responsibility beyond his years when they were living on the street. Meaning his maturity should be several years ahead of Bolin's which would result in seeing it as his kid brother and friend.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 16, 2012)

I do not see the problem with it at all.  I like David Faustino as Mako, he's really good.


----------



## Kage (Apr 17, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Ugh that animal Makorra fanart



first sentence i see upon opening this thread. not sure if i should continue


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 17, 2012)

I love this 

Where's it from?


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 17, 2012)

nice Hey Arnold! reference. 

dat Broling.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 17, 2012)

You know this does confuse me. I mean we never saw non benders claim before that they felt oppressed. I kinda think this whole civil rights plot that they're going for is a bit on the confusing side. I mean did all non benders just one day decide they'd hate benders for shits and giggles?


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

so epi 3 or still on 1 and 2 right now?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 17, 2012)

Muk said:


> so epi 3 or still on 1 and 2 right now?



Episode 3 should be this Saturday.


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

kk thx xD

don't keep up with the schedule xD


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2012)

Saturday!?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Saturday!?



It isn't too far away.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Watch the Ember Island Players every day to pass the time.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

New clip from episode 3 posted on


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks exciting!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2012)

so there will be a new episode Saturday nice


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting, Brolin and Mako have a connection to the Triple Threat Triad unlike what I expected.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

Of course there's a new episode on Saturday, the show just started.
There might be a break after the 7th episode. Don't quote me on that though.


Here's Mako & Korra if the Avatar went to Karakura Town instead of Republic City


----------



## Klue (Apr 17, 2012)

This week-to-week wait is killing me - someone hack their servers and steal all of the first season's episodes.

Do it now.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> This week-to-week wait is killing me - someone hack their servers and steal all of the first season's episodes.
> 
> Do it now.



Have some more patience.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Interesting, Brolin and Mako have a connection to the Triple Threat Triad unlike what I expected.


CALLED IT.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> CALLED IT.



Were you the one that said something along the lines of them being part of the group?  From the short clip we saw that didn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2012)

Sauce?  I don't remember you calling that.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Were you the one that said something along the lines of them being part of the group?  From the short clip we saw that didn't seem to be the case.


shutup  He had to have _some_ reason for being there.


Mider T said:


> Sauce?  I don't remember you calling that.


I don't feel like looking for it.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Perhaps he owed them money or something?  Maybe his parents had some debts and Mako/Brolin are being forced to pay it off?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2012)

Close enough for me.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't feel like looking for it.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Close enough for me.





It isn't close at all.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



*Spoiler*: __ 








I dare say I'm close enough for half credit.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2012)

got neg for being happy that there is an episode on Saturday funny


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't seen the new clip but I've seen GIFs.

Mako's so awkward and cute. pek


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

To be honest, with speculation going everywhere on this show it was just a matter of time before someone hit a bullseye.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even worse than I remembered.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2012)

There's no satisfying you.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm tempted to just wait it out till the whole season is completed and then watch it in one shot.

But my resolve is weak.


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 17, 2012)

i just hope that there's no super long wait between some episodes :[


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 17, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> I'm tempted to just wait it out till the whole season is completed and then watch it in one shot.
> 
> But my resolve is weak.



I always do that but with Legend of Korra I am weak.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 17, 2012)

I watched 4 episodes of Young Justice in a different language because of impatience. 
There's no way I can hold off on Korra's first season.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> I'm tempted to just wait it out till the whole season is completed and then watch it in one shot.
> 
> But my resolve is weak.



But if you do that you won't be able to take part in whatever wonderful discussions we'll have.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 17, 2012)

narutoguy03 said:


> i just hope that there's no super long wait between some episodes :[


I hope not 



Benzaiten said:


> I always do that but with Legend of Korra I am weak.


You always do that? So now you're just following TLoK and nothing else? O:



Superstarseven said:


> I watched 4 episodes of Young Justice in a different language because of impatience.
> There's no way I can hold off on Korra's first season.


I feel you.



Eternal Goob said:


> But if you do that you won't be able to take part in whatever wonderful discussions we'll have.


That's mostly why my resolve is weak


----------



## Utz (Apr 17, 2012)

This is so good! Just saw the first two eps today. Brings back nice memories of The Last Airbender. 

I like how they took a different route this time by showing an avatar already pretty good in 3 of the 4 elements. Perhaps this means they will jump more quickly into the story's crux?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> Perhaps this means they will jump more quickly into the story's crux?



Well, we'll certainly have the Avatar taking action against the forces of the first villain in a few episodes.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 17, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> You always do that? So now you're just following TLoK and nothing else? O:



The _are_ exceptions but unlike LOK which has only shown two episodes, the other stuff I follow have over hundreds of chapters already. For example, Fairy Tail, Skip Beat, and Vagabond. I'm a bit hesitant to touch ongoing stuff because I know the excitement will kill me. ;_; That's why I always try to read/watch what's already completed.


----------



## Santí (Apr 17, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> The _are_ exceptions but unlike LOK which has only shown two episodes, the other stuff I follow have over hundreds of chapters already. For example, Fairy Tail, Skip Beat, and Vagabond. I'm a bit hesitant to touch ongoing stuff because I know the excitement will kill me. ;_; That's why I always try to read/watch what's already completed.



But yet again, nothing feels better than a rewarding episode that you have waited so long for.

It completes you.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 17, 2012)

Sant? said:


> But yet again, nothing feels better than a rewarding episode that you have waited so long for.
> 
> It completes you.



That's also true. However, I don't think I can live with that when the semester starts. I'm going to be consumed with fangirl thoughts and emotions and it will affect my grades! It's just like the time I read the Hunger Games during my finals week. It was a bad decision but the movie was coming up and well...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2012)

The idea of Mako and Bolin being members of the bender gang is very interesting, but does not seem to be likely, to me, from what little I have seen of them, thus far.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 17, 2012)

I actually feel very patient waiting on these episodes.


----------



## Synn (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Misha-San (Apr 18, 2012)

There's a leaked scene going around tumblr it's a longer scene of Mako interrupting Korra's training. The shippers are going crazy. Lol


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Shippers will always go crazy at the littlest hint of romance.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 18, 2012)

Still no clue as to how that clip surfaced. It hasn't been posted by KorraNation or any other site. This might be a case where I have to put my foot in my mouth regarding the idea that someone wouldn't get their hands on another episode until Nick says so.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 18, 2012)

Between all of the clips that have been released, we've already seen nearly half of episode 3.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 18, 2012)

Nick should really pace themselves. At 12 episodes, this season will be over before we know it.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't wait for this Saturday! I didn't think that Bolin would be the damsel in distress, judging by the preview for episode 3.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 18, 2012)

The bigger question is why he was the Triad's HQ.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

I just say the first 2 episodes, and I freaking love this show!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> The bigger question is why he was the Triad's HQ.



I shall presume that either he was kidnapped because of his connection to Korra, the Avatar, or he is actually a member of the gang, and was assisting them with business of theirs.


----------



## hehey (Apr 18, 2012)

Mako and Bolin's parents probably owed the Triad's money, and since they are dead the Triads are now forcing the grown up Bolin and Mako to pay their parents old debts.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 18, 2012)

Is the third episode coming this weekend?


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Is the third episode coming this weekend?



Yes, this Saturday.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 18, 2012)

So let me guess. Bolin is this series Sokka while Mako is this series Zuko.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Perhaps but I would like to believe that they'll be unique.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 18, 2012)

Well if not at least the Zutarians can have the consolation of Mako x Korra. Actually I wouldn't be surprised if that was planned from the beginning after the backlash from making Kataang canon.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 18, 2012)

hehey said:


> Mako and Bolin's parents probably owed the Triad's money, and since they are dead the Triads are now forcing the grown up Bolin and Mako to pay their parents old debts.



Yes, that makes perfect sense, to me, and I would have no problem with such a plot twist.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Heh, that would be a bit disappointing.  One should never let pairing blacklash affect whatever you want to do.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike and Bryan caving in like that just to pander to Zutarians?

No way.

Oh man - 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMtjSSQOtVI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

I do like that she set her phone to ring to the sounds of the Track Team's music, I just don't like the reason why.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 19, 2012)

I doubt Bryke created Makorra to "appease" Zutarians. Not after their stint in one of the Comic Cons where they openly mocked Zutara. I can't say I blame them... The Zutarian fanbase as a whole is awful and I liked Zutara.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I am not certain if Mako/Korra would be a true consolation for Zuko/Katara not working out, as Korra is the Avatar, and thus can bend fire as well as water, which somewhat ruins the idea of "opposites attract" that seemed to be the main appeal of Zuko/Katara as a possible couple.

On that subject, I found some very nice artwork featuring Mako and Korra (plus some with Bolin, as well) on _Deviant Art._
*Spoiler*: __ 













This image is not too suggestive to be posted here, is it?



I really like some of these images, as they are evidence of the dedication of the fans to this series, plus examples of the skill of the artists who illustrated them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2012)

Is there a gif for the expression Toph daughter made when Korra did *I am watching you also* gesture back at her?


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Is there a gif for the expression Toph daughter made when Korra did *I am watching you also* gesture back at her?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks, ninjaed and adding *bitch please*


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow! I didn't know that the new series of Avatar is already out in America.Good to know.Too bad there are only few episodes for now...
I can't wait to see it in my country.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Where did you find that image?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 19, 2012)

One of the many gifs I've come across on Tumblr.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 20, 2012)

There are some leaked scene? Any links?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 20, 2012)

No leaked scenes but locations have just been unlocked in the interactive Avatar "game" over at Nick.com


----------



## Saturday (Apr 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




~ Zuko is still alive
~ He has a daughter that became fire lord after him


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2012)

Well that is fucking amazing.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The interaction between Zuko and Korra should be amazing. :33


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 20, 2012)

Wait....Zuko is alive?! SITE WON'T LOAD FOR ME.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wait....Zuko is alive?! SITE WON'T LOAD FOR ME.



Yes.  :33

He is wandering around the world these days.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 20, 2012)

Sneak peek for next episode

[Damn they have motorcycles!]



Welcome to Republic City


----------



## Drizzt (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2012)

Saturday said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't lie.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2012)

Zutara.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 21, 2012)

It's true! Check the game for yourself. Zuko! ;_;


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 21, 2012)

If that news is true, then I am so very excited about it! I wonder is Zuko shall be in good health for his age, as were Bumi and Iroh in the original series. If he is still alive, there must be some important reason for which the story writers kept him alive, while most of the other main characters are no longer around. I wonder what interesting plot twists await the viewers?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

Tis true.

Just check the Legend of Korra section of nick.com. The Republic City tag.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2012)

Post proof or blow me. This is far too good to be true.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

Follow my instructions and see for yourself, you lazy so and so.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2012)

OMG, you guys are right. 


But I don't believe I'm ready for old-man Zuko.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 21, 2012)

I bet when Zuko shows up he is gonna be fat


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 21, 2012)

He probably looks just like his uncle.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

I wonder how strong Zuko is now.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 21, 2012)

Strong enough to still get whopped by Aang.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Strong enough to still get whopped by Aang.



Well, I meant besides the obvious.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2012)

Where can I view it live online?

*Edit*: Whatever, I'll just use the television.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2012)

Bolin already in the middle of some shit. Things are heating up rather quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

Requesting episode 03 please


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2012)

Damn it, it's over.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

That episode was as intense as anything in the finale.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 21, 2012)

Too bad I can't see the new episodes since I'm not American.
By the way,are the episodes good?Is it true that an old Zuko is in the series?Please,enlighten me


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2012)

God episode
Amon. Badass! Handling lightning with ease. Knew he could energybend. Want to know why its not as spectacular as aangs though.
the equalists are competent. korra not being able to stop a motorcycle was bs though.
korra continues to be superhuman.
amons right hand man got one shot by korra.lame.
bolin is useless in every way.
korra challenges amon to a duel. Wonder how thats gonna go.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 21, 2012)

It was good.

Plenty of actions and several revelations.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 21, 2012)

Please give me links for episode 3


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2012)

Amon is such a freaking boss.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 21, 2012)

So to sum up everything 
Firebenders are still evil and a plague on society
Korra thinks the morning is evil
and 
Bolin likes dumplings


----------



## Saturday (Apr 21, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> God episode
> Amon. Badass! Handling lightning with ease. Knew he could energybend. Want to know why its not as spectacular as aangs though.
> the equalists are competent. korra not being able to stop a motorcycle was bs though.
> korra continues to be superhuman.
> ...



well he did just finish fighting Mako and Bolin. Not to mention that she got him when he was completely off-guard.


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

Streaming episode (LQ) can be watched here

christian louboutin

EDIT: that's where it was streaming live anyway >__<


----------



## Saturday (Apr 21, 2012)

Anybody else think that Koh the Face Stealer has something to do with Amon?


----------



## blux (Apr 21, 2012)

pek


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2012)

Amon will wreck Korra.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2012)

Was kinda disappointed that Fire Ferrets look exactly like real life Red Pandas, always liked their inventive new animal designs *shrug*

Also the very fact that Amon can even do what he does means that his story is at least partially true, someone approached him, which should lead to some interesting stories later on, I'm excited.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Amon will wreck Korra.



There is little doubt about that.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 21, 2012)

Saturday said:


> Anybody else think that Koh the Face Stealer has something to do with Amon?



He definitely said he got his powers from the spirit world IIRC


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> He definitely said he got his powers from the spirit world IIRC



And Koh is probably the best suspect we have for giving him his powers in that case.


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2012)

Here are the upcoming episode titles


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah, so the titles that were floating around on tumblr were true.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Was kinda disappointed that Fire Ferrets look exactly like real life Red Pandas, always liked their inventive new animal designs *shrug*



Not really. Color scheme of the Red Panda but body shape of a ferret.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

Didn't look like no Energybending.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2012)

@Saturday: he really shouldnt have let his gaurd down to gloat. I also thought of the face stealer. Amon lost his face and got his powers from the spirit world. Koh is one of the most knowledgeable spirits. Makes sense.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

Koh killed Kuruk's wife because he wasn't doing his job as the Avatar.

The Avatar's job being to keep balance. Why would he give Amon the ability to disrupt that balance?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 21, 2012)

Bending isn't bringing balance to the world if its in a time of peace......


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Bending isn't bring balance to the world if its in a time of peace......



Bending only brings balance to the world when it is at war?  When was this stated?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2012)

oh, and my Triple Threat theory's been confirmed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

Lightningbending has become something any old schmuck can use instead of something only master firebenders can use.


----------



## hehey (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol that ain't no energy bending, Amon probably just discovered some super chi point on the forehead that either takes years to wear of by itself or that requires some super mental/spiritual training to overcome.





Onomatopoeia said:


> Lightningbending has become something any old schmuck can use instead of something only master firebenders can use.


The power of the free market my friend, the moment its commercial potential was discovered the market forces created the incentive to mass produce lightning benders.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bending only brings balance to the world when it is at war?  When was this stated?



Balance=Peace
When the world is already in a time of peace but still clearly going through the motions(primarily because of criminal benders) the world isn't really balanced then. It wasn't right in Zuko alone and it isn't right 70 years later.

Honestly I think its going down a road where the Avatar will end up being the only one who can Bend anymore.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm going back and forth between ASN and this place. We're all doing exactly what Encyclopedia Dramatica says we do.

No regrets.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2012)

Can someone pm me the link? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2012)

Onomatopeia: i thought it was because that avatar was too easy going and couldnt protect her. I dont think koh did it just to punish him for being lazy. She probably just showed emotion in front of him. Maybe im remembering wrong though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Lightningbending has become something any old schmuck can use instead of something only master firebenders can use.


It looked more like lightning redirection when they were working in the plant to me.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Balance=Peace
> When the world is already in a time of peace but still clearly going through the motions(primarily because of criminal benders) the world isn't really balanced then. It wasn't right in Zuko alone and it isn't right 70 years later.
> 
> Honestly I think its going down a road where the Avatar will end up being the only one who can Bend anymore.



Balance =/= peace

Balance is merely a state of a state of equilibrium, there can be balance in war.  And this is the first time that I've heard that bending is supposed to bring balance to the world, previously I thought it was only the Avatar's duty to keep balance between the Four bending nations.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 21, 2012)

PM me that new ep, because I will rep!


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not watching that Justin TV link, I'll wait patiently ... if there ever is one.

EDIT: I gave in, and am currently on the part where they sleep together on Naga.

The UST is being rubbed in our faces it's ridiculous. Where's the ATLA adventure vibe I loved so much back then? This feels like a soap opera with elemental martial arts.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Not really. Color scheme of the Red Panda but body shape of a ferret.



Red Pandas already look ferrety to begin with


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

Why are there still two threads?

Also I think in many philosophies balance was regarded as the ideal state leading to peace and good things and excess was regarded as the cause of conflict.

By the lights of Equalists Benders have an unbalanced power over them so removing them would restore the balance between peoples and lead to peace and prosperity.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Red Pandas already look ferrety to begin with


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 21, 2012)

I figure that Amon's permanent blocking of bending ability is just chi-blocking with an additional power of suggestion so that after the chi-blocking wears off the benders can't bend because they believe they can't bend.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 21, 2012)

How do you spell "Bo Takka"?
I didn't catch the credits


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

Butakha

10char


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 21, 2012)

This episode was great.  

Hopefully, Aang will make an appearance soon


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

Korra needs to be her own character without relying on Aang as a crutch.

Aang had his time in the spotlight. It's Korra's turn.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

So how many episodes is a season?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2012)

12 episodes for season 1. 14 for 2.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2012)

Vino said:


> So how many episodes is a season?



12 for the first, 14 for the second, I believe.


*Edit*: Onomatopoeia, you bastard. Freakin' ninja-ed me.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well shit...Aang had 20


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 21, 2012)

Aang was special.


----------



## blux (Apr 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sorry, but I must fangirl_ 










I should just join tumblr or something.
I love this episode btw pek


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

So which characters are alive? Zuko?

What about Tough, Sucka and Iroh(;_?


----------



## Kage (Apr 21, 2012)

only katara is still alive.


----------



## blux (Apr 21, 2012)

^^I'm pretty sure Katara already mentioned Sokka being dead  I'm pretty sure Toph is dead too...

Donno bout Iroh, but looks like only Katara and Zuko from the original Gaang are still alive and people are already shipping Old!Zutara so....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well that sucks, I liked Sucka..


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm really liking the younger earth bendering brother. How do you spell his name...bowlin?


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 21, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I'm really liking the younger earth bendering brother. How do you spell his name...bowlin?



Bolin     .


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> This episode was great.
> 
> Hopefully, Aang will make an appearance soon



next episode would be a good time for him to pop up.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 21, 2012)

im sorry but that demonstration of removing a benders powers forever did not prove anything.
Amon only showed that triple triad guy on the stage for like, 3 minutes or something. Considering that chi blocking attack stops a bender being able to bend for atleast 10 minutes, maybe Amons technique only lasts for a week or something.
He could atleast say they did tests or whatever, i mean any random guy could chi block somebody and say itll last forever.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 21, 2012)

It proves he doesn't need to go through the complex strikes to chi block like the other chi blockers.
I think its energy bending. We never got the closeup to the eyes when it happened to korra and mako.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 21, 2012)

Zuko is alive?  I thought only Katara was.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 21, 2012)

I am just hoping we would see a Azula descendant. You know....if she was ever released from the asylum.


Edit: Yes Zuko is alive.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see Zuko then


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2012)

Zuko better be super powerful, even in his elder state.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 21, 2012)

The entire episode to me.

Mako: Have you seen Bolin?
Korra: No... Wanna make out?
Mako: Can't. Too busy doing important things like brooding.

Korra: Looks like these guys seriously want a fight.
chi blockers: Like you could defeat the successors of Hokuto Shinken. You are already unable to bend.

Mako: Our parents were gunned down by a fire bender right in front of me. I was 8 years old.
Korra: Mako...
Mako: After that me and Bolin did what we could to survive. At one point I thought about dressing up as a bat to instill fear into the criminal mind and bring back peace to the streets.
Korra: That's... a little crazy.
Mako: Now that I think about it you're probably right. Who'd be dumb enough to do that anyways?

(After Amon seals the triple triad leader)

TTL: What have you done to me?
Amon: I'm steven blum. I do whatever the fuck I want.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 21, 2012)

If Katara isn't going to steal the show as an old lady I doubt Zuko is gonna do it. Don't expect him to fight


----------



## J. Fooly (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone have the link to episode 03 that they can pm me? Please and Thank you.


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Anyone have the link to episode 03 that they can pm me? Please and Thank you.



christian louboutin


----------



## sugamama (Apr 21, 2012)

Well that was a nice episode.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 21, 2012)

episode three is out already?


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 21, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> episode three is out already?



yes it is.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 22, 2012)

Are there any DDL links for a HD quality Episode 3? I can only find a really low res version out there.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 22, 2012)

Freakin' crazy episode. I was laughing when they fought the chi-blockers though. Ty Lee taught them well.

Anyway, I hope Korra's feelings go unrequited.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

Amon's face was burned, so he hides behind a mask.

Doctor Doom and Darth Vader are not amused.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Zuko better be super powerful, even in his elder state.



Why wouldn't he be?


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2012)

I think its really strange that Amons parents and Makos parents got killed by the same fire bender, and I know what you're thinking that maybe it probably wasn't but you all know its totally gonna be the same person I'd like to know who this murderous firebender is.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 22, 2012)

No one ever said the same firebender killed Amon's parents as Bolin and Mako's parents.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> No one ever said the same firebender killed Amon's parents as Bolin and Mako's parents.



Well yeah no one said it, but since its roughly the same story one can assume that it is the same person, and well shows usually favor that cliche as well.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 22, 2012)

What if Amon's is Aang's second son, although he doesn't have bending abilities he inherited Aang's energy bending?


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> What if Amon's is Aang's second son, although he doesn't have bending abilities he inherited Aang's energy bending?



Don't like this idea at all, Aang should have raised all three of his children better than for one to become like Amon.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't like this idea at all, Aang should have raised all three of his children better than for one to become like Amon.



Plus I can't imagine Aang being a poor farmer.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't like this idea at all, Aang should have raised all three of his children better than for one to become like Amon.



I don't like this idea either, but it fits. 

Aang's second son is the only non-bender of a family of benders. Talented and strong benders. He would feel a little bit distant from the rest, even if a little bit.

Aang's abilities can be passed to the next generation, as seen that Tenzin is an airbender. Maybe Aang's second son had some imperfect energy bending but shaped up by learning Ty Lee's chi blocking.

He has to use mask because he must be really famous for being Aang's son and people won't believe him if he is the son of the Avatar.

See how Tenzin strayed his eyes to the left even for few seconds when Korra mentioned about Amon's energy bending. He must have remembered about his older brother's abilities.

See? It fits!


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Plus I can't imagine Aang being a poor farmer.



That too. :33 



> Aang's second son is the only non-bender of a family of benders. Talented and strong benders. He would feel a little bit distant from the rest, even if a little bit.



It's possible but I get the feeling that they would try really hard to make sure that he wouldn't feel like that.  Heck, Sokka might have taken him under his wing and beaten out any bad feelings for not being a bender.



> See how Tenzin strayed his eyes to the left even for few seconds when Korra mentioned about Amon's energy bending. He must have remembered about his older brother's abilities.



Haven't seen the episode yet, perhaps he was remembering the story of how his father used it?


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That too. :33



Granted I could see Sokka as a poor farmer.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 22, 2012)

Amon being Aang's son would be terrible.

"Daddy never loved me. BAAAAAAAAW!"  got played to death with Zuko.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 22, 2012)

@Eternal Goob: Welp, I was just throwing some ideas without being really serious there. Let's just sit tight and enjoy the ride for now.  

Yeah, the part of Sokka taking under his wing would make sense.  Hell, he does have a mischievous look just like his uncle, Sokka must have rubbed off on him.

Well....when you watch it, you'll understand. 

@Onomatopeia: Oh yeah, it is a overdone cliche.....


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Granted I could see Sokka as a poor farmer.



Sokka a poor farmer?  

He's going to be a badass warrior that rakes in cash all the time.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 22, 2012)

How do you guys know Zuko is alive O_o?


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> @Eternal Goob: Welp, I was just throwing some ideas without being really serious there. Let's just sit tight and enjoy the ride for now.
> 
> Yeah, the part of Sokka taking under his wing would make sense.  Hell, he does have a mischievous look just like his uncle, Sokka must have rubbed off on him.
> 
> Well....when you watch it, you'll understand.



I take everything seriously. :33

Yes, we should just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sokka a poor farmer?
> 
> He's going to be a badass warrior that rakes in cash all the time.



But without moon sword and boomerang he just couldn't cut it so in the end he and Suki whom he probably married by that point became poor earth kingdom farmers.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> But without moon sword and boomerang he just couldn't cut it so in the end he and Suki whom he probably married by that point became poor earth kingdom farmers.





I'm sure that Aang would have found a post for him in Republic City.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 22, 2012)

Unless he was too proud to accept a handout.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

There is that of course.  In any case I've read that he was pretty good at science/engineering?  If so I don't see why he would be forced to become a farmer.


----------



## Wan (Apr 22, 2012)

“The Revelation” Review

Oh, Avatar.  It's good to have you back, even if sans its rightful title

SPOILER WARNING for this whole review.

This episode was oh so good.  It started off a little light, with trademark Avatar humor.  But then it got really heavy.  If this is Legend of Korra just warming up, we're going to have our minds blown by the end.

First, I want to say that the animation looks amazing.  The fight scenes are fluid and dynamic.  My favorite part was the early fight, with Korra and Mako trying to chase down the Equalist chi blockers.  Much of it seemed to be 2d drawn characters in a CGI environment, something I've never seen before.  It blew even Avatar: The Last Airbender's (hereafter referred to as A:TLA) best out of the water, and puts stuff from contemporary shows I've seen, such as Thundercats, to shame.  As I've said, if this is just one of Korra's early episodes, the choreography and animation techniques in the final episodes should be jaw-dropping.

The plot takes a little bit to pick up, but things hit the fan at the Equalist rally.  Amon's ability to remove bending, presumably the same as Aang's energybending from the original show's finale (more on that later), was a clever twist.  The suspense as Mako and Korra try to rescue Bolin made my heart race in a way I don't think it ever has for television or movies.  At this point, we get the “everyone gets away safely” ending, but I fully expect that won't last.  One of the things that made A:TLA great was that it raised the stakes by having the good guys actually lose fights and take losses.  As Tenzin says at the end, “No bender is safe”.

Korra and Mako get the most character development here, along with a glimpse into Amon's motivations.  Korra continues to demonstrate her brash, fearless attitude.  When Mako warns her about entering the Triple Threat Triad hideout, she just bursts in.  It may seem foolish, but think of it this way: Korra already had a run-in with the Triple Threats and trashed them.  They don't scare her.  Later on, though, she discretely sneaks into the Equalist rally, because she knows better than to alert the chi-blocker henchmen to her presence.  She's bold, but she's not dumb.  Another glimpse into her brash nature is how she treats the Equalist protestor.  She sees no point in nicely asking; intimidation is the best way to get information from uncooperative people, in her opinion.

Mako also gets development.  We are told he used to run with the Triple Threats, but that's the past now.  We saw this, too; when he needed money, he didn't turn to the Triple Threats.  He did an honest day's work at a factory, putting his bending to good use.  At first, I thought his info dump to Korra about his past was a bit expository and smacked of similarity to Batman's origin, but there's something else going on here.  Amon has much the same story, as his parents were killed (or so he claims) by a firebender.  The different choices they have made since then highlights Mako's good nature in contrast to Amon's sinister nature.

Amon.  Oh boy, what to make of him?  He made a bunch of claims to the crowd at the rally.  I don't buy any of it.  He is rather clearly manipulating the crowd to sympathize with him (another contrast to Mako; Mako gained Korra's sympathy without even trying).  His parents may have been killed by a bender. But the spirits bestowing the power upon him?  BS.  If a spirit did give him his power, it was a malicious spirit.  Which brings up an interesting theory – what's the only truly malicious spirit we've seen in Avatar? Koh.  What does Koh do?  Steal faces.  I think it's entirely possible that Amon's face was not burned and disfigured, but Koh stole it.  And if that turns out not to be the case, I foresee some Zuko parallels with regards to a burned face.  In particular:  Zuko was ashamed of his scar, but he never tried to hide it.  Amon hides his face, but why, exactly?

And a final note:  The Track Team continues their fantastic scoring.  The music here was not epic, but haunting and suspenseful.  Hit all the right notes.

8/10.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 22, 2012)

Chi-Blockers do the Anime ninja run.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 22, 2012)

Oman said:


> Which brings up an interesting theory ? what's the only truly malicious spirit we've seen in Avatar? Koh.  What does Koh do?  Steal faces.  I think it's entirely possible that Amon's face was not burned and disfigured, but Koh stole it.


 Koh isn't actively evil, he's just a dick.

When Koh steals faces he takes eyes and mouths too. Amon's eyes can be seen behind the mask, and he clearly has a mouth.


----------



## Wan (Apr 22, 2012)

I said "malicious", not "evil".  Being a dick counts as being "malicious".  But you have a good point about taking the eyes.  Maybe Koh was being selective?


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 22, 2012)

Amon could've got his energy bending from a close-death experience that temporarily sent him to the spirit-world (how he survived when his parents died), and then could've somehow developed it during that moment.

Or (and here's a leap for ya) maybe Amon somehow took something of Aang's and uses it gain the ability to take away bending. It maybe morbid to say this but he probably desecrated Aang's grave to do it.

*Next episode's guess*: If Amon gets close enough to try and take away Korra's bending, he'll probably end up activating her Avatar State.



Amatsu said:


> Granted I could see Sokka as a poor farmer.


The man became a great swordsman and an excellent battle strategist.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 22, 2012)

The Amon/Koh connection sounds really plausible. It'd be better than any of the convoluted theories fans have come up with to link him to the avatar.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 22, 2012)

Arishem said:


> The Amon/Koh connection sounds really plausible. It'd be better than any of the convoluted theories fans have come up with to link him to the avatar.



I'd have to say the most ridiculous theory I've come across so far is this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



When Azula zapped Aang, she actually killed the Avatar Spirit.

It then reincarnated independently of Aang, so that Aang was reborn as Korra and the Avatar Spirit was reborn as Amon.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 22, 2012)

This episode was pretty good. The fights were smooth and I like Mako and Korra as a couple. Amon and that lackey that appeared at the end were pretty cool. Can't help but think that the Equalists are actually right. The benders do have superiority over them and can oppress them if they want, and seeing how the majority of the rulers we've seen so far have been benders, it's not hard to picture why many think that way. So I really am rooting more for the "bad" guys here.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 22, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> This episode was pretty good. The fights were smooth and I like Mako and Korra as a couple. Amon and that lackey that appeared at the end were pretty cool. Can't help but think that the Equalists are actually right. The benders do have superiority over them and can oppress them if they want, and seeing how the majority of the rulers we've seen so far have been benders, it's not hard to picture why many think that way. So I really am rooting more for the "bad" guys here.



Amon's beliefs only have a grain of truth to them. While there are benders who abuse their abilities on non-benders, there are also benders who want to help and use their powers for the greater good.

It's more of a morality situation than anything, Amon snatching benders (good or bad) off the streets doesn't make him the most morally upstanding person. He is abusing his power and influence just as much anyone is, and he isn't any better.

It's just power struggle to him, and he wants the odds to be in his favor. He's the only one making the decisions and everyone has to follow what he believes. If he manages to take away bending from everyone then who's left in charge? Amon is.


----------



## Hana (Apr 22, 2012)

Some random thoughts after seeing episode 3 without looking at other comments. Thank God Mako isn't some super angsty character! I was worried he would be Zuko 2.0. (Speaking of Zuko I heard he is alive, which is cool.) He kinda reminds me more of a serious Sokka. Must suck to be a firebender when a firebender killed his parents. I'm surprised that Korra hasn't heard of chi blockers before. I suppose that was more for the viewers benefit. 

I think Amon is faking the ability to block someones bending ability. He didn't touch the same spots as Aang did. I also think he is in communication with Koh, the face stealer. It could also explain the lack of a face. 

On Mako and Korra: Before watching this episode, I thought the shipping was going too fast. Luckily, it just looks like they are just becoming friends with a few awkward moments. Then again I have to remember that this was supposed to be a 12 episode miniseries at one point.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 22, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'd have to say the most ridiculous theory I've come across so far is this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol Somebody stole that shit from Buffy.


----------



## Juli (Apr 22, 2012)

Very intense episode. I loved the part where Korra and Mako were fighting the Chi blockers. Fantastic animation here. Amon makes a great villain and I'm very curious to find out more about his background and where his powers originate from.
Also absolutely loving the music!


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 22, 2012)

This is the site that I use enjoy


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Amon's beliefs only have a grain of truth to them. While there are benders who abuse their abilities on non-benders, there are also benders who want to help and use their powers for the greater good.
> 
> It's more of a morality situation than anything, Amon snatching benders (good or bad) off the streets doesn't make him the most morally upstanding person. He is abusing his power and influence just as much anyone is, and he isn't any better.
> 
> It's just power struggle to him, and he wants the odds to be in his favor. He's the only one making the decisions and everyone has to follow what he believes. If he manages to take away bending from everyone then who's left in charge? Amon is.



It isn't a grain of truth it is the truth.

"Superior ability breeds superior ambition."- Lt. Spock

I know Amon is probably just a power hungry hypocrite behind that mask, but even if he is just lying, those lies are the truth. Men cannot exist as equals in a world of Supermen. Did you see the power station where they were charging up with electricity. Non-benders would never get that job. Those multiple loansharks and racketeeering gangs, there will always be benders who abuse their powers like that.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 22, 2012)

Is it just me or were there posts deleted from this thread?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I am loving this as much as the First series. It is starting off faster then the other one too.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

Based on this episode this is my prediction for what's going to happen:

Koh is probably the spirit helping Amon. Amon probably can't actually take a person's bending away like Ang, because to do that you have to use bending to bend the person themselves and Amon is not a bender. So Koh probably just taught Amon the form and Amon uses Chi Blocking to fake it. 

I believe Amon will be defeated by the end of book 1, one has to remember this was originally just planned as a 12 Episode mini series, so Amon was certainly planned to be defeated by the end of 12 eps. I have a feeling that after Amon gets defeat Koh or Amon will manipulate Mako into taking his place, considering that Mako has essentially the same exact back story as Amon and I can easily see Mako being conflicted as to whether Amon or the Avater are right. If Mako takes Amon's place, than since he is a bender, he could probably actually learn how to take away someone's bending.

And in book 2 the villains will probably actually be benders who agree with the equalist movement and thus actually have the power to take someone's bending away, with Mako being conflicted about which side to join, enter uncle Zuko and were good to go.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

That could work but Bolin is a bender and he is important to Mako so if ever Mako does take Amon's place then he has to work through tha first. 
As for me, I don't think Mako would do something like that. They may have the same backstory but Amon and Mako have a key difference which is Mako being a bender. Unlike Amon, he grew up bending and he grew up having a friends who's also a bender which is Bolin. Even if he resented that firebender and can sympathize with Amon, he may have learned from his experience that evil didn't come from bending itself but from the person who used it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

Perhaps the Lion Turtle is behind it all?


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Perhaps the Lion Turtle is behind it all?



That raises the question of why he would do that?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

I 'unno. >_<


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> That could work but Bolin is a bender and he is important to Mako so if ever Mako does take Amon's place then he has to work through tha first.


It's not like he's going to be trying to kill Bolin, the worst thing he could do to Bolin would be to take away his bending. 



> As for me, I don't think Mako would do something like that. They may have the same backstory but Amon and Mako have a key difference which is Mako being a bender. Unlike Amon, he grew up bending and he grew up having a friends who's also a bender which is Bolin. Even if he resented that firebender and can sympathize with Amon, he may have learned from his experience that evil didn't come from bending itself but from the person who used it.


Your right that Mako and Amon are different which is why I think Mako will be a conflicted character like Zuko, which to me explains why the writers decided to have Zuko be alive after all, because he can sympathize with Mako and help teach him like uncle did for him. I really don't see a reason why the writers would give Mako the same back story as Amon and address both back stories in the same episode if this was not going to be a source of conflict for Mako, throughout most of the series.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe they gave Mako the same back story so he could lecture Amon and help Korra when she contemplates whether bending is bad or not?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 22, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I am loving this as much as the First series. It is starting off faster then the other one too.



Oh definitely. It wasn't until the 8th episode of the first season that we found out the overarching plot of the show. 

Korra's only got 9 episodes to go until the end of this season and conflict.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 22, 2012)

The thing I loved the most out of Episode 3 was that it showed that outside of the pro-bending arena Mako and Bolin are weak when it comes to fighting.

Especially Bolin...he had to struggle to put up a simple Earth Wall.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Saturday said:


> The thing I loved the most out of Episode 3 was that it showed that outside of the pro-bending arena Mako and Bolin are weak when it comes to fighting.
> 
> Especially Bolin...he had to struggle to put up a simple Earth Wall.



I really like that as well, glad that their skill at pro-bending doesn't translate well to fighting.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 22, 2012)

My own theory.

The Firebender who killed Mako's parents and destroyed Amon's family is one and the same. He's also part of a Fire Nation supremacy group who is pissed about them losing the war and will be the main villain of S2.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

This GIF is hilarious


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

Amon is poison like a mixture of bleach and AMONia


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Maybe they gave Mako the same back story so he could lecture Amon and help Korra when she contemplates whether bending is bad or not?


Could be, but Mako to me seems like the obvious Zuko arctype of this story, unless Amon takes that role and joins the heroes at some point. 



Eternal Goob said:


> I really like that as well, glad that their skill at pro-bending doesn't translate well to fighting.


I wouldn't assume that pro bending skills don't translate well to fighting, they probably do translate well to fighting and will translate even better as the series progresses. I think the reason Mako and Bolin weren't that amazing fighting wise this episode is because

A) Their enemies were obviously very skilled, remember even Korra got taken out by one of Amon's Ninja groupies earlier in the episode. Each of those Ninja seem as skilled as Ty Lee or close to it.

B) Mako and Bolin are probably still vastly inferior to the top Pro Benders in skill. 

So I'm sure were going to see Pro-bending end up very useful in fights and see better Pro-Benders


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 22, 2012)

Amon joining Team Avatar. Ha!
I guess there are theories that _are_ too insane for the fandom because not a single one of them has ever put that one out there.

I wonder how the next episode is going to play out. Perhaps it'll just be a way to set up Tarlokk as a secondary antagonist.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 22, 2012)

Amon is Ozai, having been energy bended he found out how to energy bend, and managed to keep himself young lol.

I really want to know who Amon is though. I wonder if he will be someone from last season, or someone they will introduce this season with a duel Identity. That mask means his reveal will be somewhat of a shocker.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

I wonder if his face was really burned.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 22, 2012)

Probably not.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

I just finished episode three, and what an intense episode it was! The art and animation were awesome, and the action scenes were very exciting!

I see that the guesses of many users, that Mako and Bolin lost their parents at an early age, and had to support themselves, was accurate; it is not a great surprise, but it does provide them with excellent depth as characters.

Bolin must not be very intelligent, if he trusts a man whose nickname is "Shady Shin;" for Shady Shin to have earned such an epithet, he must not be a very trustworthy person.

I was very surprised to see that numerous firebenders, including Mako, could produce lightning; in the first series, only Ozai, Iroh, and Azula were shown to be capable of performing such a technique, so either they taught it other people, or, more likely, other firebenders discovered the technique through their own efforts, and it spread as the world became more interconnected.

So, this is the episode with the scene where Korra is training with Jinora and Ikki, Mako appears, and the girls taunt her? That scene was already revealed online, but it still was hilarious to witness again.

How would Skoochy, a boy whose age appears to be between ten and thirteen years of age, have such knowledge of underworld occurrences, when Mako himself does not? Being that Mako is older than Skoochy, I would expect him to be better-connected and thus, better-informed.

I believe that it is safe to presume that the story writers are subtly (or not-so-subtly, in some cases) hinting at romance between Korra and Mako. I have no problem with that, but I still wish to see an official couple in this franchise where both members are benders, but neither is the Avatar.

Korra's actions when confronting the equalist protestor shall unfortunately not help the idea that benders are not evil; she shall really need to adopt a different strategy if she wishes to oppose the equalists, in my mind.

The rally was very intense, and rather frightening, as well. Amon is definitely pure evil, as far as I am concerned, and I find him to be a very sinister villain, thus far. While he currently is not a powerful as was Ozai, he is still very menacing because of his ability to rally the average people into a riotous frenzy. Unlike Ozai, Amon cannot be defeated physically, because doing so shall only prove his words true; his _ideology_ must be defeated if his anti-bending sentiment is to be abolished.

On that subject, does anyone here think that Amon realizes the hypocrisy of his actions, compared to his words? He claims that benders are tyrannical and oppress non-benders, but his behavior toward them is the same as he claims theirs to be. I hope that Korra, or someone, tells Amon that he is contradicting himself, and makes him realize how hypocritical he is being.

Also, I wonder exactly how Amon took away the bending abilities of the benders he had captured? Was he using energybeding, a highly-advanced form of _chi_-blocking, or something else entirely? And was anyone else disappointed that all we saw of Lightning Bolt Zolt was his defeat by Amon? He was implied to be very powerful and badass, but we, the audience, never had an opportunity to see that badassery.

Also, I wonder if the firebender who killed Mako and Bolin's parents is the same as the one who killed Amon's family? I myself would like to guess that it was Azula, driven to madness, but both Mako and Amon clearly identified the benders as male, so perhaps Bluebeard's theory may prove to be true.

On the subject of Azula, being that Zuko is apparently still alive, albeit very old, is it possible that Azula is still alive, being that she is two years young than Zuko?

Finally, at the end of the episode, we never did learn if the Fire Ferrets obtained their money to pay Butaka, so I wonder if that plot element shall be addressed again?

Overall, I found this episode to be extremely awesome, and am very my anticipating what shall transpire next.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was very surprised to see that numerous firebenders, including Mako, could produce lightning; in the first series, only Ozai, Iroh, and Azula were shown to be capable of performing such a technique, so either they taught it other people, or, more likely, other firebenders discovered the technique through their own efforts, and it spread as the world became more interconnected.


I have a theory about the lightning, when Iroh explained to Zuko how to use lightning he talks about a person needing absence of emotion and peace of mind to use lightning. So I think the reason why most Firebenders couldn't use lightning back in the day is due to the fact that most of them probably has deep conflict and anger like Zuko do to the war, but once the war was over and the Fire nation itself became more balanced, more people gained the ability to achieve peace of mind and were able to master lightning. Also one has to assume that due to the power plants in republic city their is a greater need for lightning users, so the casual firebender has more motivation to master it.



> And was anyone else disappointed that all we saw of Lightning Bolt Zolt was his defeat by Amon? He was implied to be very powerful and badass, but we, the audience, never had an opportunity to see that badassery.


I thought that his defeat showed him as pretty powerful, I mean he did show he could use a large constant stream of lightning. However I have been kind of disappointed in the Triad in general, I figured that a few of the Triad leaders would at least be close to Amon in strength and be some of the most powerful benders in republic city, but it seems like while they are strong, they aren't grand masters or anything like that. But maybe Zolt was just the weakest.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I wonder if his face was really burned.



you would think that if he did, it would be best to show it. to win over the sympathy of people.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> you would think that if he did, it would be best to show it. to win over the sympathy of people.



Perhaps, but I am expecting Amon's unmaking to be very dramatic and surprising when it actually does occur.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

I think there is a good chance that Koh took Amon's face, Amon says the firebender did, but if Amon gave his face to Koh in exchange for him teaching Amon energybending or even a special ki blocking point that looks like energy bending, in-order for Amon to get revenge on the firebender, than perhaps Amon could argue that he lost his face due to the fire bender, even-though it was really Koh who took his face.


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like what was special and unique in Aang's generation is common knowledge now. Throwing lightning seems like a simple thing now, and Ty Lee's chi blocking is being thrown around easily too.

Oh, and Bolin is sooo not gonna score with Korra.


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 22, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Looks like what was special and unique in Aang's generation is common knowledge now. Throwing lightning seems like a simple thing now, and Ty Lee's chi blocking is being thrown around easily too.
> 
> Oh, and Bolin is sooo not gonna score with Korra.



Metalbending is up there too.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 22, 2012)

Amon isn't doing anything that's outright evil. Kidnapping criminals and taking away the main source of how they commit crimes isn't exactly a bad thing its just vigilantism.
Now if he goes after the republic city council that's when we can say hes the ultimate evil.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

So what do you guys think other books will be if Korra is going to learn Air bending in Book I and already has fire, earth, & water. Personally I think it should be:

1. Book II Lightening
2. Book III Metal
3. Book IV Blood 

I think this would be the best option since it would allow Korra to go back and further refine her mastery over the elements she already possess in-order to learn their most powerful ability


----------



## emROARS (Apr 22, 2012)

Thankfully I'm not the only one that realized that Mako and Bolin are really bad benders. 

It'll be good character development for sure. Might add to the whole 'spiritual side' of bending that Korra is going to have to develop. *shrug*

I'm just looking forward to seeing her go into the avatar state tbh.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 22, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Amon isn't doing anything that's outright evil. Kidnapping criminals and taking away the main source of how they commit crimes isn't exactly a bad thing its just vigilantism.
> Now if he goes after the republic city council that's when we can say hes the ultimate evil.



how is it evil to go after the council?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 22, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> how is it evil to go after the council?



because they aren't criminals


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

I didn't want to post Makorra fanart because I know you guys don't like it but this one's really REALLY good. The details are amazing. *___*

[sp=makorra]
[/sp]

[sp=eight-year-old mako]
[/sp]

[sp=young bolin and friend]
[/sp]


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 22, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> because they aren't criminals


its not like hes hurting them. why do they need to bend anyway?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 22, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> its not like hes hurting them. why do they need to bend anyway?



They don't need to bend but they don't need to have it taken away either its like imposing something on someone just because you can at that point. The ones who go around killing people like the firebenders who killed mako's parents and amon's family and building criminal empires off of those abilities do need it to be taken away from them.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 22, 2012)

Watched the first 2 episodes. The show looks very promising and the characters are full of life (as usual).

Aang's retarded grandson


----------



## Muk (Apr 22, 2012)

how is among taking away the bending?

aang had to have a 'chi' personality battle with oozai to be able to take away bending and here among just does it without even having a chi battle

wtf man, something is telling me he's cheating outright


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe Amon is a Lion Turtle in human form lol.


----------



## OS (Apr 22, 2012)

What theories are you guys coming up with? 4chan has many but since imma settle here, need to know


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Oh, and Bolin is sooo not gonna score with Korra.



What makes you say that? Is it because of the heavy interactions between Korra and Mako in the most recent episode?

Has anyone noticed that Jinora and Ikki have differently-colored eyes, despite being siblings?

Did anyone notice that the opening narration of the newest episode was different from that of the first episode, much like how the opening narration of the first series changed after the first episode?

As for Amon, he is definitely evil. Although some benders certainly are evil, he has no right to execute them or take away their ability to bend. Republic City has a law system to give people convicted of crimes a fair trial, and Amon is denying those people that right. Amon has declared himself to be judge, jury, and executioner without the consent of the general public; from what I have seen, he believes that anyone who does not agree with him is evil and must be eliminated. He is much more akin to the Punisher than he is to Batman, so there is nothing good about what he is doing, in my mind.


----------



## OS (Apr 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What makes you say that? Is it because of the heavy interactions between Korra and Mako in the most recent episode?




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]8rmRcvmLHS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Apr 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What theories are you guys coming up with? 4chan has many but since imma settle here, need to know



Korra losing her Bending is practically a given.

Either Amon's ability isn't permanently stripping one of their Bending, but taking it away until relearn it - or he really is the vassal of the Spirits and Korra will have to prove herself to them in order to regain her Bending.

I think the latter is most likely because of how Korra uses Bending - she's all physical. I think it may be shown that she lacks the spiritual development to properly use any elemental bending, that what she does now is only a fraction of her real potential because she's basically forcing it.

So the next three books would basically revolve around Korra mastering the physical and spiritual aspects of Fire, Water and Earthbending instead of only the physical aspects that she currently has. This would slowly allow her to connect to the Spirit World, thus proving herself as a worth Avatar and possibly causing the Spirits themselves to strip Amon of the ability they gave him.

That's my theory, anyway. That Amon will take Korra's bending away, forcing her to develop the spiritual aspect of Bending that she had previously ignored. Not a bad way to instigate character development, that.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 22, 2012)

I think that large percentage of benders are the upper class or in some position of power or influence.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8rmRcvmLHS0[/YOUTUBE]



God that's awful.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8rmRcvmLHS0[/YOUTUBE]



That is not an actual scene from the series, is it? I have seen every episode, thus far, and that never happened, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## OS (Apr 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is not an actual scene from the series, is it? I have seen every episode, thus far, and that never happened, to the best of my knowledge.



This is like one of those clips that someone from Nick would have to leak out.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What makes you say that? Is it because of the heavy interactions between Korra and Mako in the most recent episode?
> 
> Has anyone noticed that Jinora and Ikki have differently-colored eyes, despite being siblings?
> 
> ...



Korra is a vigilante too She has no real authority to go around and stop criminals either but she does it.
Amon isn't executing anyone as far as Iv'e seen hes only out for equality and to put everyone on an even playing field.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 22, 2012)

Where does it say that zuko is still alive.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Korra is a vigilante too She has no real authority to go around and stop criminals either but she does it.
> Amon isn't executing anyone as far as Iv'e seen hes only out for equality and to put everyone on an even playing field.





> for there is nothing
> either good or bad, but thinking makes it so. - Hamlet; Shakespeare



Basically that. In my opinion; Amon did a good thing contrary to belief.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 22, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Korra losing her Bending is practically a given.
> 
> Either Amon's ability isn't permanently stripping one of their Bending, but taking it away until relearn it - or he really is the vassal of the Spirits and Korra will have to prove herself to them in order to regain her Bending.
> 
> ...



Very cool theory. 

If I have any problems with the idea at all its that Korra has already begun to sort of think differently through the progress she made with dodging the spinning thingies in episode 2. That whole scene almost seems pointless if Korra is just going to have her bending "to develop" taken away in spite of the fact that she was learning just fine with it. 

Tenzin's comment about Pro-Bending being the perfect training tool for Korra also sort of alludes to her continuing to compete in Pro-Bending... something she won't be able to do if Amon strips her bending from her.

I mean its still *very* likely that the Avatar will lose her powers, but what may happen is that Amon only ends up sealing one of the 4 elements in Korra rather than all of them at once. We'll see though.


----------



## Mako (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty darn good so far. I love the score in the series, matches every scene perfectly.

I just can't wait for Zuko's appearance in the series. My bet is he will appear in the next episode


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 22, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is not an actual scene from the series, is it? I have seen every episode, thus far, and that never happened, to the best of my knowledge.



It was 2 frames from a season trailer/commercial.

That's also how we found out Amon could energybend before yesterday's episode.



MasterSitsu said:


> Where does it say that zuko is still alive.



The Republic City game on Nick.com.


----------



## OS (Apr 22, 2012)

How is he alive?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> How is he alive?



Who, Zuko?

He just is. Same as Katara.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Where does it say that zuko is still alive.



There is a click-game on Korra Nation that gives you information on the new series. Zuko is 87, just retired 3 years ago, and declared his daughter as the new Fire Lord.




Original Sin said:


> How is he alive?



He is alive, because he didn't die. 

Just an old bastard now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2012)

Judecious said:


> God that's awful.



How can you say that?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 22, 2012)

It was 22 seconds of just two frames. If that's what he was referring to, it was indeed awful.


----------



## Oturan (Apr 22, 2012)

I love the legend of korra!


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

Judecious said:


> God that's awful.





Superstarseven said:


> It was 22 seconds of just two frames. If that's what he was referring to, it was indeed awful.


I agree. What was that?


----------



## OS (Apr 22, 2012)

bet if it was a clip you shippers would be god damn ecstatic


----------



## Klue (Apr 22, 2012)

Oturan said:


> I love the legend of korra!



As do I. And on some level, I enjoy these new characters more than the old. Seeing an older cast appeals to me quite a bit more - kinda wish they received the more epic tale.

Not to say the first series wasn't an absolute masterpiece. 

Still, I'm a bit annoyed that it's only a 26 episode, two season mini series. I'm going to probably sulk just as hard when it's over as I did the last time. They better not take 4-5 years to get a new series up and running.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> bet if it was a clip you shippers would be god damn ecstatic


I don't understand what you mean. Honestly, I'm a Makorra fan but 22 seconds of that two-second kissing scene repeating over and over is indeed awful.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> As do I. And on some level I, enjoy these new characters more than the old. Seeing an older cast appeals to me quite a bit more - kinda wish they received the more epic tale.
> 
> Not to say the first series wasn't an absolute masterpiece.
> 
> Still, I'm a bit annoyed that it's only a 26 episode, two season mini series. I'm going to probably sulk just as hard when it's over as I did the last time. They better not take 4-5 years to get a new series up and running.



Last time I checked it's 26 episodes with the option for more, which basically translates to, if the series is popular, the writers have other material in mind and it will certainly get more episodes. Probably the series will end up getting another 26 episodes and it will end up a 52 episode series much like Last Airbender, unless for some reason the popularity of the series decreases dramatically.


----------



## Wan (Apr 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> As do I. And on some level I, enjoy these new characters more than the old. Seeing an older cast appeals to me quite a bit more - kinda wish they received the more epic tale.
> 
> Not to say the first series wasn't an absolute masterpiece.
> 
> Still, I'm a bit annoyed that it's only a 26 episode, two season mini series. I'm going to probably sulk just as hard when it's over as I did the last time. They better not take 4-5 years to get a new series up and running.



After two animated series, a third won't be enough.  I want to see feature length films.  Silver screen.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 22, 2012)

I wanna see Zukos daughter.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 22, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What theories are you guys coming up with? 4chan has many but since imma settle here, need to know



My theory's a pretty big assumption since it's only episode 3, but I think it's plausible. Anyway here it is:

Personally I believe everything about Amon is an illusion. He says that his parents were killed by a firebender, he lost his face to one, that the spirits bestowed on him the power to energy bend due to the Avatar's failure, and he finally says that he will use this power to bring equality to the world.

I think all of this is BS. I don't think Amon's parents were killed by a firebender or that he lost his face to a firebender, in-fact I think Amon is a bender and a pretty famous one at that.

As for his energy bending I don't think that he can energy bend, rather I think he has evolved the Chi Blocking technique to the point where he can block Chakra's. If you notice Amon's hand position he places them on the Fore Head and the Throat. This is the position of the Sound Chakra and Light Chakra.

The Sound Chakra is blocked by lies and the Light Chakra is blocked by fear, essentially this is what Amon does before using his "energy bending", he lies to a person telling them that he learned this from the spirits, which is the typical way in history people lied about having amazing powers saying they were decendents of gods/spirits or taught by gods/spirits and than he instills fear in them with his fighting prowess. With that combined with his Chi Blocking skills he manages to completely close the Sound & Light Chakra of a person, which prevents them from bending, until they are able to open these chakra.

Moving on Amon says he is doing this all to bring equality and balance to the world, but I believe this like everything else is a lie, rather than wanting to bring equality by taking away everyone's bending I think he wants to take away everyone's bending so he and perhaps a select few of his trusted minions are the only benders left. 

Once Amon has taken away nearly everyone's bending except for his own and a select few people than he could easily take over Republic city and from there he could take over the world and have control over it to an extent no one else even the Fire Lord ever did. 

So with that in mind I think most likely what's going to happen is that Amon will defeat Korra at the end of book I and seal her Sound and Light Chakra causing her to be unable to bend, this will force Korra and her gang to flee Republic city. Korra will then search for a way to restore her bending and in the process learn about the spiritual aspect of being the Avatar which she currently lacks, so that she will be able to unlock these Chakra in a similar way that Ang did with the Guru.

Meanwhile Amon uses Korra's absence and the publicity of him defeating Korra to take over Republic City. Than at the end of Book II I think Korra and her gang will go face Amon again, but I think Amon will defeat Korra again by closing her thought Chakra this time.

The thought chakra being the one that relates to attachment, I think Amon will beat Korra by closing this chakra since she will not be able to let go of her attachment to Mako, just like Ang struggled with letting go of his attachment to Katara and I don't know if he ever really did.

Than we enter Book III, where Korra has to deal with the issue of attachment to defeat Amon. I think this is where we will get a flashback to Ang being defeated by Amon, because he was unable to let go of his attachments due to Katara or his children being threatened by Amon, thus he couldn't unblock the thought Chakra. Meanwhile I think Amon will use his control over republic city to try and invade the other kingdoms.

Korra will eventually learn to unblock her thought chakra surpassing Ang and facing Amon. Amon in the fight will find that his chakra blocking skills no longer work on Korra and he will be forced to pull out his own bending powers to defend himself against Korra exposing him as a fraud. Korra will master the true energy bending beating Amon with it and taking away his bending. With Amon's illusion dispelled people's Sound and Light chakra will open releasing them from Amon's chakra blocking and restoring their bending. 

From there I think Korra will probably decide that the best way is to give people bending  rather than taking it away and use her energy bending to awaken bending in anyone who wants to be a bender, thus allowing equality to occur, w/o having to take anything away from people and achieving this equality not based on an illusion.

Now assuming for some reason Book III doesn't happen, but I truly believe it will due to the fact that currently the series is issued for 26 eps with the option of more, which means if the series is popular I think it's almost guaranteed we get a third book, than all of this stuff will just happen at the end of Book II instead of being spread out over Book III, but like I said I think Book III is likely and thus I think the books will be titled:

Book II: Illusion
Book III: Attachment 

Anyway that's my long theory, but I believe it's pretty sound and explains pretty much everything.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Korra is a vigilante too She has no real authority to go around and stop criminals either but she does it.
> Amon isn't executing anyone as far as Iv'e seen hes only out for equality and to put everyone on an even playing field.



The difference between Korra and Amon is that Korra is not arrogant or a warmonger, nor is she attempting to use terrorism as a tactic to frighten those whom she considers to be her enemies. She truly wishes to bring balance to the world, while Amon seeks to dominate and oppress others under the guise of bringing balance to the world.

Also, Korra's challenge to Amon in the preview for next week's episode is again a foolish tactic; she needs to publicly declare that not all benders are evil, and convince the benders in Republic City to demonstrate to the non-benders that bending can be beneficial to society. Bending is much like firearms or powerful machinery in actuality; it is merely a tool; the character of the user is what determines whether the ability is good or evil.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2012)

Turrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic fucking theory Turrin.


----------



## Kage (Apr 23, 2012)

zuko has a daughter  

interesting that he's lived this long too. for some reason i'm picturing him looking like iroh in his old age.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 23, 2012)

Now that we've seen some Equalists in action who do people think is so far the more capable group:


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Kage said:


> interesting that he's lived this long too. for some reason i'm picturing him looking like iroh in his old age.



I doubt that, as Zuko physically resembles his father; he is much taller and more slender than the short and stout Iroh.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't crush our dreams, DDJ!


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 23, 2012)

What happened to that one dude who was playing with the brothers before Korra came along?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2012)

He's unimportant fodder that no one cares about.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2012)

Hasook is a no good, no show.


----------



## Wan (Apr 23, 2012)

But he won, didn't he?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, barely.


----------



## Synn (Apr 23, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What happened to that one dude who was playing with the brothers before Korra came along?



He probably became an Equalist.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2012)

This show is pretty awesome so far. I can't decide which one is my favourite in new gang but Korra reminds me of myself a lot 

The setting of Republic City is very original. Mixing Asian elements with steam-punk is wonderful.

Nothing about show irriated me. As a sequel it'll have its own place in my heart.

And I have a feeling that Tenzin may turn out very different than we expect... I don't have a reason to put my fingers on exactly but the last episode left me suspicious towards to him.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> As do I. And on some level, I enjoy these new characters more than the old. Seeing an older cast appeals to me quite a bit more - kinda wish they received the more epic tale.





Moon~ said:


> This show is pretty awesome so far. I can't decide which one is my favourite in new gang but Korra reminds me of myself a lot
> 
> The setting of Republic City is very original. Mixing Asian elements with steam-punk is wonderful.
> 
> And I have a feeling that Tenzin may turn out very different than we expect... I don't have a reason to put my fingers on exactly but the last episode left me suspicious towards to him.



To add in to both your comments, I feel the new cast isn't as charming as the old, but good thing they'll be adding more characters and maybe the characters just need time to flesh out.  Korra and Milo are as awesome as the old cast.  Bo Lin and Mako is straight up lame.  The pets aren't as epic or interesting as Appa or Momo.  The rest of the cast is meh.

I agree it's a very unique concept that they went with.

I see Tenzin as Obi Wan kind of.  Being a good guy caught up in the politics of the Republic.

Also the Equalists are extremely badass.


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 23, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> I wanna see Zukos daughter.



Me too .


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2012)

I have to say I always respect a series that aren't afraid to write tough bad guys. The fire nation could be called the fodder nation. Aang wakes up and baby shakes firebenders left and right and even makes zuko look like a punk on his first showing. Aang was a beast granted, i mean the guy baby shakes battleships > but as Katarra and Toph were also master benders by season 2...not much could touch the aang gang save an entire army (and even that much doesn't help, check aang busting through ba-sing-se)

With Korra not even she is master class (though no slouch as she takes out body guard with no bending, an impressive win against an equally impressive fighter<>), Bolin  being fodder class and little zuko at average level.....i see much tougher and meaningful fights in the future which is fine by me.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 23, 2012)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> To add in to both your comments, I feel the new cast isn't as charming as the old, but good thing they'll be adding more characters and maybe the characters just need time to flesh out.  Korra and Milo are as awesome as the old cast.  Bo Lin and Mako is straight up lame.  The pets aren't as epic or interesting as Appa or Momo.  The rest of the cast is meh.
> 
> I agree it's a very unique concept that they went with.
> 
> ...



To each their own I guess. I used to be very prone to hate everything easily but now I'm trying to make myself a little bit more tolerant.We've got only 3 episodes to judge characters  But I agree for Mako and Bolin as copy paste of Zuko and Sokka.

I doon't know. What made me even more uneasy was a Tumblr post about Tenzin lying to Korra about "taking bending ability away is impossible". Anyways, let's see what's gonna happen.

Yup, Equalists are cool.




Wuzzman said:


> I have to say I always respect a series that aren't afraid to write tough bad guys. The fire nation could be called the fodder nation. Aang wakes up and baby shakes firebenders left and right and even makes zuko look like a punk on his first showing. Aang was a beast granted, i mean the guy baby shakes battleships > but as Katarra and Toph were also master benders by season 2...not much could touch the aang gang save an entire army (and even that much doesn't help, check aang busting through ba-sing-se)
> 
> With Korra not even she is master class (though no slouch as she takes out body guard with no bending, an impressive win against an equally impressive fighter<>), Bolin  being fodder class and little zuko at average level.....i see much tougher and meaningful fights in the future which is fine by me.



I agree. The fights will be very cool, and I can't wait to see it. I think Korra needs to improve her speed.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 23, 2012)

Turrin said:


> So what do you guys think other books will be if Korra is going to learn Air bending in Book I and already has fire, earth, & water. Personally I think it should be:
> 
> 1. Book II Lightening
> 2. Book III Metal
> ...



I personally wish to never see bloodbending ever again.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Very cool theory.
> 
> If I have any problems with the idea at all its that Korra has already begun to sort of think differently through the progress she made with dodging the spinning thingies in episode 2. That whole scene almost seems pointless if Korra is just going to have her bending "to develop" taken away in spite of the fact that she was learning just fine with it.
> 
> ...



Wait, wait. Sealing the Avatar's bending ..? If that happens, then I guess the Avatar's cycle of reincarnation will be gone. That would make Korra the LAST Avatar, not just the LAST airbender. Hmm, hear me out.

I theorize that the reason why the Avatar can bend 4 elements is because the spirit of nature/mother earth is inside him/her. Nullifying the bending would mean that the spirit would also be gone, effectively cutting the process.

I know, stupid theory, go away Kirito


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 23, 2012)

Tenzin said "that's impossible, its only an ability the avatar ever possessed "
This doesn't lead to him lying what leads to him possibly lying is the fact that he glanced sideways before saying it. So he might be holding something back.

IDK why people keep saying Mako acts like zuko. Zuko was whiny,naive,and constantly angsting about something. Mako couldn't be more different from zuko.
Bolin now hes naive and a bit slow(not the sharpest tool in the shed) aside from him being a ladies man and funny he's nothing like sokka. These are new characters


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I personally wish to never see bloodbending ever again.



Well then you'll be missing out on all the crushed organ action.


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2012)

AMON IS AANG'S SON!

He learned the power from talking to the spirits. 

Or forcing them to tell him.........with torture.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 23, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> They don't need to bend but they don't need to have it taken away either its like imposing something on someone just because you can at that point. The ones who go around killing people like the firebenders who killed mako's parents and amon's family and building criminal empires off of those abilities do need it to be taken away from them.


yeah, im pretty much on amon's side. i dont see how him taking bending from the world is such a bad thing. benders have too much power.





Matta Clatta said:


> Tenzin said "that's impossible, its only an ability the avatar ever possessed "
> This doesn't lead to him lying what leads to him possibly lying is the fact that he glanced sideways before saying it. So he might be holding something back.


it seems kinda dumb for him to say that its an ability that only the avatar has possessed since the only person who even knew energybending was aang. the lion turtle talked about bending someones elses energy as if it were something any bender could do, so i dont see how aang could have reached that conclusion either.





Turrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the first part of your theory is pretty bitching, but isnt amon supposed to be a one season villain?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 23, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I personally wish to never see bloodbending ever again.



Same. It gives me the creeps.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> IDK why people keep saying Mako acts like zuko. Zuko was whiny,naive,and constantly angsting about something. Mako couldn't be more different from zuko.
> Bolin now hes naive and a bit slow(not the sharpest tool in the shed) aside from him being a ladies man and funny he's nothing like sokka. These are new characters



I don't think Zuko was as bad as you just made him out to be () but I do agree that he is very different from Mako. Zuko's whole thing was that he was completely out of control and driven by bitterness and rage. Mako is a bit cold but very responsible and very much in control of himself.... almost too in control. 

Zuko's arc was learning to let go of his past and make his own choices. 

Mako's arc is most likely going to be to acknowledge that he isn't alone and that he can't keep doing everything without help from his family and friends......>_>.....


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Don't crush our dreams, DDJ!



Are you saying that you dream about Zuko growing to resemble Iroh? I do not wish to crush your drerams, but most people would find Ozai to be more attractive than Iroh, even if he was evil. Therefore, it would be better for Zuko to grow to resemble Ozai, in my mind.



Matta Clatta said:


> IDK why people keep saying Mako acts like zuko. Zuko was whiny,naive,and constantly angsting about something. Mako couldn't be more different from zuko.
> Bolin now hes naive and a bit slow(not the sharpest tool in the shed) aside from him being a ladies man and funny he's nothing like sokka. These are new characters



Yes, I absolutely agree; any similarities between the characters of this series and the characters of the previous series are minimal at best. Also, I would like to add that, in my mind, after Zuko overcame his internal conflicts, he became a complete badass.



Benzaiten said:


> Same. It gives me the creeps.



Are you not fond of "creepy" things? I find that to be very unfortunate, as I am very fond of "creepy" things.


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Same. It gives me the creeps.



What are you guys, lil' bitches? 

They need to go further with bloodbending and have people bend the water/blood out of peoples faces or give someone an aneurism.

Or control people like puppets again. That was fun. :33


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2012)

Blood bending was an unstoppable power that never should have been introduced to the story. Was there honestly anything preventing Katara from blood bending anyone of her choosing?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think they should explore blood-bending any further either.

Not because I'm a squeamish girl or anything but because The Puppet Master episode did such a good job opening and closing the issue that I kind of see it as sacred and don't want it explored anymore. It was awesome, despicable and forbidden. Let's not make it a common thing now.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> the first part of your theory is pretty bitching, but isnt amon supposed to be a one season villain?



I hadn't received that impression. What gave you that idea?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I don't think they should explore blood-bending any further either.
> 
> Not because I'm a squeamish girl or anything but because The Puppet Master episode did such a good job opening and closing the issue that I kind of see it as sacred and don't want it explored anymore. It was awesome, despicable and forbidden. Let's not make it a common thing now.



they did it to lightning bending and metal bending so i dont see the problem with bloodbending being used in the new series.



Klue said:


> I hadn't received that impression. What gave you that idea?


I had read somewhere that korra would have different villains. the show was supposed to be a 12 episode miniseries, so i doubt it would end on a cliffhanger.

found it:


> Nickelodeon had picked up “Korra” for 12 episodes but recently decided to order 14 more shows. “When we first starting talking to Nickelodeon about doing a new series in the ‘Avatar’ world, they asked if we could do shorter arcs—more like a show like ‘24’where there’s a specific villain or challenge for that particular season,” Konietzko says.  “We’re really happy with that number. It allows us to focus much more closely on each episode and get a lot more craft into it.”


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> they did it to lightning bending and metal bending so i dont see the problem with bloodbending being used in the new series.



Neither lightning nor metal bending was represented as something taboo though. Having people casually blood-bend in large part does away with the point of the Master Puppet episode to begin with. There's a huge difference.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2012)

Amons an energy bender, deal with it.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Neither lightning nor metal bending was represented as something taboo though. Having people casually blood-bend in large part does away with the point of the Master Puppet episode to begin with. There's a huge difference.


same difference. thats like saying the casual lightning does away with zuko's plot ibn bitter work. why is bloodbending taboo anyways?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> same difference.



not at all. 



> thats like saying the casual lightning does away with zuko's plot ibn bitter work.



Not really. Lightning was more represented as hard work for Zuko because of his anger issues and the idea that lightning is something to to be harnessed by people who can control their emotions. 

Also, we see people performing lightning bending to aid in their factory work. It is probably much easier to bend lightning (or any kind of bending in general) in a non-combat situation where they aren't pressured and under as much anxiety. 



> why is bloodbending taboo anyways?



When I mention taboo I don't so much mean story-wise as much as I mean the way the writers portrayed it. There was a sense of finality to it all... the crushing moral conflict it was for Katara to use it, the fact that we have no evidence of anyone else using it but the crazy old woman who in all likeliehood was executed or died rotting in jail (contrast this to metal bending which Toph most likely just taught to her daughter who in turn taught to her police force). None of these elements were in play with the other more advanced bending. It seemed like very much a one-shot deal.

Even if you want to disregard all of this, blood-bending is hax.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2012)

Because its broken>


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Even if you want to disregard all of this,



[cop out]yeah imma disregard everything you said.[/cop out]


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't know whats the big deal about lightning bending. There is an explainable science behind it and they live in an age of science. Put 2 + 2 together and you get 4. It wouldn't be too much of a stretch to believe that lightning bending a symbol of status and martial power of the royal class became a far less guarded secret during an age of peace and de-militarization. Actually it shows a sign of genius on Zuko's part, now a hundred or even 50 years down the line any new firebending revolution will be three-times as hax as the last one. Lightning bending can take out an avatar, so there, Zuko you firelord troll you 

As far as blood bending, only two people know how to blood bend, both where very much alive for at least 10 years after the show (last airbender) ended. One considers it taboo another a right of the southern water tribe. Guess who is most likely to teach it to semi-hand selected but otherwise random people?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> [cop out]yeah imma disregard everything you said.[/cop out]



 Concession accepted.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 23, 2012)

My thoughts so far...

Amon: Personal vendettas never end well buddy stop being butt hurt! All that shit he was talking was garbage and we all know it. People will have disputes bending or not.. he was just saying that to get the crowd on his side, and it would sound quite nice from a non bender perspective... I also don't believe yet that he is really energybending...I think it's some form of advanced chi blocking.

So far he is a pretty cool antagonist nonetheless.  

Now I have seen a few say Mako and Bolin are not good benders outside of the arena... is this because they lost to the chi blockers? If so then I suppose you should say the same for Korra... I wouldn't say they are bad benders because they lost to a few Ty-lee's. As we have seen in A:TLA and in this one thus far, non benders can give benders some trouble.....

Overall pretty solid episode.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2012)

Korra thread!


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2012)

The Potential said:


> My thoughts so far...
> 
> Amon: Personal vendettas never end well buddy stop being butt hurt! All that shit he was talking was garbage and we all know it. People will have disputes bending or not.. he was just saying that to get the crowd on his side, and it would sound quite nice from a non bender perspective... I also don't believe yet that he is really energybending...I think it's some form of advanced chi blocking.
> 
> ...



Lolz its energybending. Just because Aang's not doing it and there isn't a flashy light show doesn't mean it is not happening.


----------



## Synn (Apr 23, 2012)

It does look like energybending, indeed.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 23, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> the first part of your theory is pretty bitching, but isnt amon supposed to be a one season villain?


Maybe and maybe not, we don't know yet. I saw your quote from the thing about Nic, but I think it's also good to keep in mind that 14 more episodes were ordered, so it seems very possible to me that the writers decided they could not end the Amon arc in 12 episodes and decided to spread it out over 26, which incidently the show 24 also got around that amount of episodes to flesh out each arc and each villain. 

So the only thing I think now is that perhaps the Amon story will be finished by Book II and than we'll start a new story in Book III and Book IV or perhaps the next series won't even focus on Korra and there will be a totally different story in the avatar world. However I still believe if the Amon story is getting great ratings than it's possible the writers will turn the entire thing into 3 books, we'll just have to wait and see.



Klue said:


> Blood bending was an unstoppable power that never should have been introduced to the story. Was there honestly anything preventing Katara from blood bending anyone of her choosing?


I don't think it was that unstoppable. Water Bender's could only use it on the full moon and if they were insanely skilled. If your up against any insanely skilled water bender on the full moon 1v1 it's essentially suicide, just like taking on a insanely skilled fire bender during Sozen's comet 1v1 is essentially suicide. 

However they are still beatable by the Avatar and other skilled water benders during this time. So to me I see no difference between Water Benders during the full moon and Fire Benders during Sozen's comment.

Now perhaps you could argue Water Benders as a whole are more overpowered due to the fact that they get their powers enhanced every full moon, rather than having to wait for a comet, and while that's true I believe it's balanced by the fact that their aren't many Water Benders (at least during last airbender) and it's true regardless of blood bending or not.

As for use seeing it again, I'm positive that we will see blood bending again and in-fact I hope we do see it again, but I also hope Earth & Air elements are given times when they become more powerful and we see advanced applications of those bendings.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2012)

On the subject of bloodbending, how would it be introduced into the new series? It should not be shown as a random ability, as was lightning generation; it should be relevant to an entire episode, as it was before.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe Katara will show up and use it on Amon.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2012)

Sozin comet enchanted firebenders are a lot more haxxed then water benders at full moon imo.

And on that note, I would like to see a time where earth bending and air bending becomes enchanted too. Like earth benders become more powerful the closer they are to lava or the earth's core. And air benders would be better the further up they went or when they are in these large air currents.

I don't like that fact that fire bending and water bending is the only ones getting haxxed powerups.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 23, 2012)

> And air benders would be better the further up they went or when they are in these large air currents.


i remember aang's airbending being stronger while at the western air temple.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternity said:


> And on that note, I would like to see a time where earth bending and air bending becomes enchanted too. Like earth benders become more powerful the closer they are to lava or the earth's core. And air benders would be better the further up they went or when they are in these large air currents.
> 
> I don't like that fact that fire bending and water bending is the only ones getting haxxed powerups.



Yes, I can understand that sentiment, but there is no logical natural event that could grant an increase in power to airbenders or earthbenders; the full moon for waterbenders and Sozin's Comet for firebenders made sense, but what could possibly be the equivalent for benders of the other two elements?


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2012)

I am sure they can make something up.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Sozin comet enchanted firebenders are a lot more haxxed then water benders at full moon imo.
> 
> And on that note, I would like to see a time where earth bending and air bending becomes enchanted too. Like earth benders become more powerful the closer they are to lava or the earth's core. And air benders would be better the further up they went or when they are in these large air currents.
> 
> I don't like that fact that fire bending and water bending is the only ones getting haxxed powerups.



earth benders are overpowered all the time, so are airbenders. Its all about the refinement. Toph hit the pinnacle of earth bending by learning to listen to everything. Aang was a boss at all times >


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2012)

Aang was a air bender prodigy, and the avatar to boost, I wouldn't say that air bending is overpowered as a bending form because of that.

And listening to the earth might be the way for earth benders to be "haxxed", I'll give you that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2012)

The only limit to an airbender's power is intelligence. And yeah, aang was using Airbendering to destroy *battleships*....


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 23, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On the subject of bloodbending, how would it be introduced into the new series? It should not be shown as a random ability, as was lightning generation; it should be relevant to an entire episode, as it was before.



It revolves around an assassin/hitman notoriously known as Blood Moon. Lin Beifong's informants have gathered underworld rumors of the assassin recent arrival at Republic City's ports. 

He only strikes during the full moon, and he never fails. With seven days before the next full moon this can only mean one thing. Korra works with the Metalbending Corps to try and discover who is Blood Moon's next target and do what's never been done before - stop him. 

Have the remaining crime lords finally had enough of Amon's movement and placed a contract on him, or perhaps even Korra herself....?! 

:amazed


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 23, 2012)

Blood bending was some epic shit, it not like the other elements didn't get there special abilities

only problem there is no possible way to defend against it.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Blood bending was some epic shit, it not like the other elements didn't get there special abilities
> 
> only problem there is no possible way to defend against it.



Have help. Use blood bending back. Attack at any other time then full moon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been watching this and is it just me or are the characters mostly rehashes of the first show?

Korra: A mix between Katara, Aang and Toph. She's at least pretty interesting.

Crap, I dont even remember the names of anyone else. I could remember a lot of the MINOR characters from the show. But the two brothers are just "Fake Zuko" and "Fake Sokka". 

It's pretty entertaining, but the characterizations really need work.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2012)

It's only three episodes in. Give it time for the love of Oprah.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

What Ono said, I have some faith in the characterization improving as time goes on.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I've been watching this and is it just me or are the characters mostly rehashes of the first show?
> 
> Korra: A mix between Katara, Aang and Toph. She's at least pretty interesting.
> 
> ...



Disagree completely about Mako and Bolin equating to Fake Zuko and Sokka. I would like to hear how you figure this. 

So far the characters aren't as strong but lets just pretend its only been 3 episodes and wait for them to get fleshed out a bit more.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 23, 2012)

Saw the 3rd episode. I honestly forgot how godly the animation is for this show. I like Korra and Mako is a pretty cool Zuko expy. They have filled the animal expys nicely as well. The ferret is kinda funny.

The new member of the crew should be an air bender to fill the group's bender roster like the first show did. Korra's primary element is water. Question is where will they find a teen air bender

I also hope they do some travelling to discover the changes in the 4 kingdoms. How will they travel without a flying bison though?

Please make this show more than 26 episodes.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

> Please make this show more than 26 episodes.



I would be more than content with it being 26 episodes, the longer something does on the more chances it has of becoming bad or taking a decision that will greatly annoy me.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would be more than content with it being 26 episodes, the longer something does on the more chances it has of becoming bad or taking a decision that will greatly annoy me.



These are the writers of the Avatar series before and now.

Michael Dante DiMartino
Bryan Konietzko

These men are more than capable of matching their previous series. I wouldn't bother watching this show if it was anyone elses work. Have faith.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 23, 2012)

i hope they go more into the cool animals and sub-element bending. sure there is stone, sand, metal, blood, ice, electricity, air, water and fire but there must be more.(someone just has to be creative) 

on the side of lethal arts of bending could earth/bone benders exist. or air benders who bend breath. (popping lungs or bad ass vader-like chocking or vacuum bubbles)

fire/electric benders who nerve bend and bend the electricity in the nerve axons.(illusions, paralysis, violent seizure, mind control, heart attacks)


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 23, 2012)

Protestor: It's benders like you oppressing us! 
Korra: What? I'm not oppressing anyone! You're?You're oppressing yourself! 
Protestor: That didn't even make sense!


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> These are the writers of the Avatar series before and now.
> 
> Michael Dante DiMartino
> Bryan Konietzko
> ...



I have faith in them too but extensions to a show are usually always difficult to handle.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Disagree completely about Mako and Bolin equating to Fake Zuko and Sokka. I would like to hear how you figure this.
> 
> So far the characters aren't as strong but lets just pretend its only been 3 episodes and wait for them to get fleshed out a bit more.




Fake Zuko (I can't even remember which one is which, is Mako this one?): He has a similar design, a similar personality, wears his emo-ness on his sleeve and is hostile to people for the sake of being hostile. Honestly, I'm wondering if he will be revealed to be a descendant of Zuko or something.

Fake Sokka: This one is less pronounced. Pretty much though they have the same kind of personality: Goofy, arrogant-but-incompetent (sorta, his Earthbending appears to be stellar, but he's yet to really succeed ) and the butt monkey.

Yeah, sure, its only 3 episodes in, but Katara and Sokka were already interesting by then. It just feels like they're treating everyone like stock characters so far. Korra is the only interesting one. 

Oh yeah, the polar beardog thing might as well be Appa and that ferret looking thing might as well be Momo. 

Even though this isnt a criticism, the 'equalists' thing is sort of bugging me, although it's probably intentional. In the Avatar world, the benders aren't necessarily the strongest fighters. Hell, the Avatar and Fake Zuko got owned pretty badly by chi blockers. In fact, bending is just treated as a form of martial arts (and homosexuality!). So for the equalist theory to work, they have to get rid of ALL martial arts. I just wonder why no one has brought this up yet in the show, as it should be obvious. 

It is an interesting device though. The plot, at the absolute least, has not been a rehash of the first show and that gives me hope.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 23, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> *Fake Zuko (I can't even remember which one is which, is Mako this one?): He has a similar design, a similar personality, wears his emo-ness on his sleeve and is hostile to people for the sake of being hostile. Honestly, I'm wondering if he will be revealed to be a descendant of Zuko or something.*
> 
> Fake Sokka: This one is less pronounced. Pretty much though they have the same kind of personality: Goofy, arrogant-but-incompetent (sorta, his Earthbending appears to be stellar, but he's yet to really succeed ) and the butt monkey.
> 
> ...



The Hell...Mako's not emo. there's a difference between being somewhat aloof and standofish and being emo. he doesn't have the same personality as Zuko, as he doesn' have the same single minded drive to get things done...and as shown in episode 3 he actually acts pretty cheerful when he goes back to his apartment expecting Bolin to be there (In other words someone he's close to). Mako's just not a people person (which Bolin is) and prefers to not get involved unless he knows said person well enough...it's really easy to tell that in episode 3


----------



## Eternity (Apr 23, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I've been watching this and is it just me or are the characters mostly rehashes of the first show?
> 
> Korra: A mix between Katara, Aang and Toph. She's at least pretty interesting.
> 
> ...



Sorry to say it, but that is pretty much crap. Do you honestly believe that every single character must be different then any other character in every possible way?

For example, saying that Korra is a mix between Katara, Aang and Toph, is like saying I am a mix of my friends because there are similarities between some parts of our behaviour or looks.

ANd like it has been mentiones. Bolin and Mako is only skin deep when in comes to their similarities with Zuko and Sokka. Mako is not angsty or revengeful like Zuko was. The history is the exact opposite (Zuko comes from the "royal" family and got thrown out while Mako was an orphan and was taken in.). The only thing that even remotely resemples Zuko in Mako is the "no joke" part.

As for Bolin and Sokka, sokka was always trying to be the serious one and the responsible one, while Bolin is all about playfulness. Bolin is a but slow where Sokka was actually quite smart and a quick thinker. Bolin is a bender, Sokka was not. Bolin..you get the point..


I just hate it when you guys talk about how bad the characters are, when you have really no idea how hard it is making them.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 23, 2012)

Chi blocking is a form of martial art. Its a way for non-benders to stand up against benders, honed and presumably taught by Amon, who coming from a non-bender family were once mis-treated by benders.

Benders have a distinct advantage over non-benders. A person can learn the forms of the different bending arts, but without the ability to bend they would get creamed by a bender with the same training.

Equalists were made to bridge the gap between benders and non-benders. You cant really use them as an example of how there isnt that much of a difference between a bender and non-bender. The power gap between a bender and non-bender was the reason why Equalists came to be in the first place.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 23, 2012)

Well it took you guys long enough to start shitting up the thread.


----------



## OS (Apr 23, 2012)

So how bout dat Amon?


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Synn said:


> He probably became an Equalist.



I sort of wondered if he was a candidate for being Amon, but it seems farfetched.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 23, 2012)

Naga is already a favourite in my book. I dont usually care to remember the names of animals.

- loyal
- strong in a fight. Even Apa took a while before kicking ass
- is a bear


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> So how bout dat Amon?



I'd laugh if he was an Avatar. Like, given the powers of the Avatar because of Korra's "failure". Then it'd be, like, a showdown between two Avatars at the end of the series.


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 23, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Naga is already a favourite in my book. I dont usually care to remember the names of animals.
> 
> - loyal
> - strong in a fight. Even Apa took a while before kicking ass
> *- is a bear*



is a beardog*

can't go wrong with that combo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2012)

Dear Lord, I'm gone 20 minutes and I have to respond to everybody already! 



> The Hell...Mako's not emo. there's a difference between being somewhat aloof and standofish and being emo. he doesn't have the same personality as Zuko, as he doesn' have the same single minded drive to get things done...and as shown in episode 3 he actually acts pretty cheerful when he goes back to his apartment expecting Bolin to be there (In other words someone he's close to). Mako's just not a people person (which Bolin is) and prefers to not get involved unless he knows said person well enough...it's really easy to tell that in episode 3



"Don't worry, I'll figure something out..." He then gets that emo look in his eyes. "I always do..."
He's got a tragic backstory, is constantly seen staring off at nothing all emo-like, is controlling and stoic. You are right about the single minded goal I guess...even then, I was mainly referring to later Zuko, not the "I sound pissed off when I say anything" Zuko from the earlier episodes. Good post though. 



> Sorry to say it, but that is pretty much crap. Do you honestly believe that every single character must be different then any other character in every possible way?
> 
> For example, saying that Korra is a mix between Katara, Aang and Toph, is like saying I am a mix of my friends because there are similarities between some parts of our behaviour or looks.
> 
> ...



You're taking my claims too literally. When I say the characters are rehashes, I mean in broad strokes. With the first series, sure, there were some conventional roles but they found ways to work around them. In some cases (Toph), they actually went out of their way to turn those conventions around. 

With Korra, I am watching cliches unfold on-screen. There's always the dude with no real personality beyond glaring and acting aloof, but is skilled (The 'Sasuke' of the group) and there's the goofy, lesser, naive/dumb one (the 'Naruto' of the group, part 1 Naruto anyway). Then there's the chick who falls in love with the bland one (which this show is clearly aiming towards).

"Avatar: The Last Airbender" IMMEDIATELY went to work on making its characters multi dimensional (cheesy word, I know) in terms of their personalities. "The Legend of Korra" just seems to be drawing on typical anime cliches. 

What Zuko interesting was that he wasn't just the angsty, emo guy. He could be intense, petty, honorable, comical, intelligent, heroic, selfish, silly, scary, brooding, wise and traitorous all at once. It was these contrasts that made him a fully fleshed out character.

What I liked about the first show is you could see this within the first few episodes. With Mako, we don't see anything because his cliche: tragic backstory, stoic, brooding, aloof, etc. 



> I just hate it when you guys talk about how bad the characters are, when you have really no idea how hard it is making them.



You didn't think this line through. So apparently every crappy TV show, comic, video game or movie can be excused because 'making characters is hard'. In fact, all you've done now is proven my point because you're acknowledging that the characters are "bad" by stating I shouldn't criticize considering the difficulty. 

Look, people like this get paid big money to provide entertaining fiction. If they can't do it right, then they shouldn't bother. (Note: Not saying the writers of Avatar/Korra are bad, I'm saying that was just a daft excuse). 



> Chi blocking is a form of martial art. Its a way for non-benders to stand up against benders, honed and presumably taught by Amon, who coming from a non-bender family were once mis-treated by benders.
> 
> Benders have a distinct advantage over non-benders. A person can learn the forms of the different bending arts, but without the ability to bend they would get creamed by a bender with the same training.
> 
> Equalists were made to bridge the gap between benders and non-benders. You cant really use them as an example of how there isnt that much of a difference between a bender and non-bender. The power gap between a bender and non-bender was the reason why Equalists came to be in the first place.



We see Suki at least putting up a fight against Azula (who possibly was the strongest bender in her prime), Jet is able to keep Aang more-or-less on the defensive and while my memory is fuzzy, I'd be willing to guess that Ty-Lee and Mai had fought the benders sometime during the show. Also, Jet's crew fight some Earth Benders I think and one dude even shoots AN ARROW THROUGH A ROCK (if I'm wrong, please correct me).

I won't deny that generally, the benders have the advantage, but to be a good bender you have to train diligently. But the first series showed that you could match a bender if you were skilled enough. Which once again, is the flaw of the equalists. 

If all the Benders lost their powers, who would replace them? The people with weapons, fighting skills, etc. (Once again though, that's probably going to be a point, so I'm not criticizing)


----------



## OS (Apr 23, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Dear Lord, I'm gone 20 minutes and I have to respond to everybody already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the living fuck am i reading?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What the living fuck am i reading?



I used that as an example because this is.....sort of a "Naruto" website, if you haven't noticed, and those two characters are sort of the 'conventional heroes' that anime tends to borrow from (and yes, I am aware that LOF is technically not anime)


----------



## Wan (Apr 23, 2012)

Mako is not Zuko 2.0.  He sort of fits into the same "brooding teenager", "fangirl bait" role that Zuko had, but that's about it.  So what if they both have tragic pasts?  Mako is more similar to Batman than Zuko in that regard.  Think about their motivations.  Zuko's motivation has always been to, in some way, redeem himself.  First he wanted to regain his honor and his father's acceptance, then he wanted to undo the suffering that he and the Fire Nation on whole had inflicted upon the world.  Mako's past doesn't weigh him down like that.  What happened happened, and it influences who he is, but it doesn't control his life.  He isn't trying to regain anything -- he's just trying to make a way for himself and his brother in the world.

Another way of looking at it is analyzing what people are important to Zuko and Mako.  For Zuko, it was always the adults -- his mother Ursa, his father Ozai, and his uncle Iroh.  They were what drove him.  For Mako, there are no adults close to him in his life.  Instead, he has a little brother, and part of his life's purpose has been to take care of his brother.

And you expect him to be a descendant of Zuko?  What?  No.  If he was Zuko's descendant, that would make him royalty.  The son of a prince or princess, most likely.  He wouldn't be an unsupervised orphan on Republic City's streets if that were the case.

Bolin is easier to tie to Sokka, IMO.  He has the same overenthusiastic personality.  The Pabuu circus act?  Totally a Sokka idea.  That's ok with me, because humor has always been a key part of Avatar.  I'm sure that once we get to know Bolin, there will be different things that make him tick.


----------



## OS (Apr 23, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I used that as an example because this is.....sort of a "Naruto" website, if you haven't noticed, and those two characters are sort of the 'conventional heroes' that anime tends to borrow from (and yes, I am aware that LOF is technically not anime)



I know, but sasuke is a little too far to call Mako that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 23, 2012)

Sasuke is batshit crazy. He's moved out of the traditional brooding loner bit he started in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2012)

> And you expect him to be a descendant of Zuko? What? No. If he was Zuko's descendant, that would make him royalty. The son of a prince or princess, most likely. He wouldn't be an unsupervised orphan on Republic City's streets if that were the case.



I believe I said 'almost' and only because of the design. I agree it wouldn't make a lot of sense if they ended up being related.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 23, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I personally wish to never see bloodbending ever again.



Bloodbending was awesome.


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 23, 2012)

I would say Dai Li Agents


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 24, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I used that as an example because this is.....sort of a "Naruto" website, if you haven't noticed, and those two characters are sort of the 'conventional heroes' that anime tends to borrow from (and yes, I am aware that LOF is technically not anime)



Any arguement using Naruto and Sasuke as "point" or "example" becomes instantly not worth reading. Narutoforums.com was made because the fandom liked a good manga/anime a long time ago. A very long time ago.


----------



## Wan (Apr 24, 2012)

Sasuke is an entirely different character from both Sasuke and Zuko.  Sasuke's life has been driven by a thirst for revenge.  Zuko was driven to regain his honor, and later atone for what he and his nation had done.  Mako is driven by simply wanting to get by in life and take care of his brother.

Seriously, calling a character a "rehash" for reasons as simple as design or expressions is pretty shallow.  It ignores what lies beneath the surface, and makes me question whether you understand the characters at all.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 24, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Dear Lord, I'm gone 20 minutes and I have to respond to everybody already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instead of judging characters in the first 3 episodes. Why don't we wait for character development.

Seriously, comparing the first series Avatar cast throughout the whole show

vs

A cast within 3 episodes

Yeah, you're doing it wrong, so fucking wait first. Honestly, the first series cast had nothing special about them in the first 3 episodes either.

Go sit in the corner and think about what you've done.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm beginning to think that you guys aren't even reading my posts now.......

Oh well, HUGS FOR EVERYBODY!


----------



## Wan (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, Akainu has a point.  Zuko certainly had not demonstrated being "intense, petty, honorable, comical, intelligent, heroic, selfish, silly, scary, brooding, wise and traitorous".  by the first 3 episodes.  Maybe some, but not all.

By contrast, Mako's only been in 2 episodes (he wasn't in the first at all).  We've seen him be aloof, but also grateful (after Korra helped win their probending match) determined, friendly (both to Bolin when he got home, and to Korra when they were riding on Naga), vulnerable (when telling his story to Korra), and intuitive (when putting together the map on the equalist fliers, and coming up with the idea to create a distraction at the rally).  He hasn't just been aloof.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 24, 2012)

Oman said:


> Bolin is easier to tie to Sokka, IMO.  He has the same overenthusiastic personality.  The Pabuu circus act?  Totally a Sokka idea.  That's ok with me, because humor has always been a key part of Avatar.  I'm sure that once we get to know Bolin, there will be different things that make him tick.



I don't think that Bolin is thaaaaaat close to Sokka's personality. The Pabuu circus act while I can see Sokka coming up with something similar, Bolin did it because he seriously thinks it'll bring good results, he wants to help his big brother somehow. Sokka does that because the animation team are like "we need some lighter moments", there's no developed reason why Sokka would plan something like that. (dunno if I explained well)

Now, Bolin for me is revealed more about a character he's easygoing, who don't brood much over the past and is more looking in the present. I really liked the part at the beginning when Korra mentioned about being taken care of and the brothers being orphans, and then Bolin easily brushed it off: "No, it's ok." Partly because maybe he's the one that smooths Mako's rough edges whenever they interact with people, partly because he's like: "Sad things happened but what really matters is that I have my brother at my side." When he said: "No, it's ok." we didn't feel that he was hiding "no, it's not exactly ok", or something like this.

Anyways...I'm babbling.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 24, 2012)

I can see where old man martial is coming for. story is too easy to come by and too few mysteries. characters are fairly easily understood. amon came early and so did his abilities. this I think is more of a lead up to something bigger in the end because 3 chapters of amon would seem like much(they did so much for his story already).

though I do did his minions there should be more dimension to this. korra is weaker as a bender then ang, she is a stronger fighter because she is older but ang could feat like mad and was much younger, plus pron to avatar state. ang had difficulties with control and earth but power was usually damn excessive. 

I'm still waiting for an avatar to develop a duel bending art. their are more ancient martial arts they can borrow from ( most in series are chinese; tai chi is wing-chun, earth is baji in origin. still waiting for the uigher closed fist style(can never remember the name but is often considered ultimate chinese linear martial art) or shoalin styles)

so if this series is gonna be big I see a tai-chi member of the crew before we finally meet the big bad. also does it seem like their is still a high proportion of fire benders, especially ones who are treating people like dicks.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

What do you mean by duel bending art?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

Oman said:


> Yeah, Akainu has a point.  Zuko certainly had not demonstrated being "intense, petty, honorable, comical, intelligent, heroic, selfish, silly, scary, brooding, wise and traitorous".  by the first 3 episodes.  Maybe some, but not all.
> 
> By contrast, Mako's only been in 2 episodes (he wasn't in the first at all).  We've seen him be aloof, but also grateful (after Korra helped win their probending match) determined, friendly (both to Bolin when he got home, and to Korra when they were riding on Naga), vulnerable (when telling his story to Korra), and intuitive (when putting together the map on the equalist fliers, and coming up with the idea to create a distraction at the rally).  He hasn't just been aloof.



Really? From the first episode I immediately knew Zuko was going to turn out to be a good guy from seeing all of that stuff there. 

The only thing that made me wonder was his ridiculous, evil villain hairdo.

But hey, maybe I am being unreasonable. Maybe it's too early to judge and soon, my words will be shoved back in my face. But "Avatar: The Last Airbender"'s characters caught my interest by the first 2-3 episodes. So far, the characters in LOK have not and the characters are still reminding me (and maybe only me) of the cast from the first show.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 24, 2012)

well there is a basis for every style with it's movements. so a finding an style to move in the nature of two elements nature at the same time. thus not necessarily using a combined element but two elements at ounce.  basically like a style that uses lunges and sweeping steps to use both water and earth bending. more like the footwork of a counter-striker/outside boxer


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Korra > Katara.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh man, those gifs just made me want to watch Avatar: The Last Airbender. 

When did Korra say that, though? I must have missed the ending or something.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

It was the trailer for the next episode.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 24, 2012)

She won't actually say it until next episode. That's from a preview clip.

EDIT: MartialHorror ninjaed me.


----------



## Sourcandy (Apr 24, 2012)

Being a huge avatar fan I have to say I love this show even though I have only seen the first episodes. Iwould really love if they decide to extend it!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 24, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> so if this series is gonna be big I see a tai-chi member of the crew before we finally meet the big bad.



I'm kinda hoping the lieutenant will realize Amon is crazy and join the winning team.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately, I could not watch on TV, so I didn't see any of the previews/trailers. 

Also...I did not like how Mako was treating Bolin about the money issue. Mako was just jelly of Bolin's genius.


----------



## Wan (Apr 24, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Really? From the first episode I immediately knew Zuko was going to turn out to be a good guy from seeing all of that stuff there.
> 
> The only thing that made me wonder was his ridiculous, evil villain hairdo.
> 
> But hey, maybe I am being unreasonable. Maybe it's too early to judge and soon, my words will be shoved back in my face. But "Avatar: The Last Airbender"'s characters caught my interest by the first 2-3 episodes. So far, the characters in LOK have not and the characters are still reminding me (and maybe only me) of the cast from the first show.



Well, therein lies another point.  _Mako is not starting as a bad guy._  At this point he, Bolin, and Korra are all pals.  How can Mako be a rehash of Zuko if it's not even possible for him to undergo a total personal transformation like Zuko did?

It's fine if the Legend of Korra characters aren't grabbing you like the TLA characters did.  But Mako being too much like Zuko is not a valid justification for that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 24, 2012)

I think your arguments over Mako is silly. 3 episodes and its the broody not interested in anyone guy OBVIOUSLY ITS ZUKO HAR HAR HAR. And then we have the opposite equally dumb argument OH WAIT IT NO ZUKO< WHERE THE SCAR <WHERE THE EVIL<HE NO ZUKO<ZUKO WASN'T BROODY AND NOT INTERESTED IN PEOPLE<WELL ZUKO WAS BUT HE NO ZUKO>>>

Fact is a broody self interested pretty boy with a trouble past he still hasn't gotten over with plenty of resentment to go around is Zuko arch type. Its also the arch type of every pretty boy second main character/main character type for the better(or worst) part of 20 years. Get over it.  Zuko simply had many things going for him that made the arch type his own. BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT GOOD WRITERS DO. So let Mako be sullen emo boy and go watch some porn. I don't even like mako, but its Korra show and aang carried most of season 1 of avatar, so let korra carry her fucking show.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

> Well, therein lies another point. Mako is not starting as a bad guy. At this point he, Bolin, and Korra are all pals. How can Mako be a rehash of Zuko if it's not even possible for him to undergo a total personal transformation like Zuko did?
> 
> It's fine if the Legend of Korra characters aren't grabbing you like the TLA characters did. But Mako being too much like Zuko is not a valid justification for that.



Well that's what's bugging me about them. Maybe my memory of Zuko and co is all messed up, although once again, I refer more to later Zuko than earlier Zuko. 



> I think your arguments over Mako is silly. 3 episodes and its the broody not interested in anyone guy OBVIOUSLY ITS ZUKO HAR HAR HAR. And then we have the opposite equally dumb argument OH WAIT IT NO ZUKO< WHERE THE SCAR <WHERE THE EVIL<HE NO ZUKO<ZUKO WASN'T BROODY AND NOT INTERESTED IN PEOPLE<WELL ZUKO WAS BUT HE NO ZUKO>>>
> 
> Fact is a broody self interested pretty boy with a trouble past he still hasn't gotten over with plenty of resentment to go around is Zuko arch type. Its also the arch type of every pretty boy second main character/main character type for the better(or worst) part of 20 years. Get over it. Zuko simply had many things going for him that made the arch type his own. BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT GOOD WRITERS DO. So let Mako be sullen emo boy and go watch some porn. I don't even like mako, but its Korra show and aang carried most of season 1 of avatar, so let korra carry her fucking show.



Is it a surprise that the guy who acts like the biggest douche in the argument also produces the worst argument of all these people? No, it is not. Although granted, I can barely make out what you're saying.


----------



## Wan (Apr 24, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I think your arguments over Mako is silly. 3 episodes and its the broody not interested in anyone guy OBVIOUSLY ITS ZUKO HAR HAR HAR. And then we have the opposite equally dumb argument OH WAIT IT NO ZUKO< WHERE THE SCAR <WHERE THE EVIL<HE NO ZUKO<ZUKO WASN'T BROODY AND NOT INTERESTED IN PEOPLE<WELL ZUKO WAS BUT HE NO ZUKO>>>
> 
> Fact is a broody self interested pretty boy with a trouble past he still hasn't gotten over with plenty of resentment to go around is Zuko arch type. Its also the arch type of every pretty boy second main character/main character type for the better(or worst) part of 20 years. Get over it.  Zuko simply had many things going for him that made the arch type his own. BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT GOOD WRITERS DO. So let Mako be sullen emo boy and go watch some porn. I don't even like mako, but its Korra show and aang carried most of season 1 of avatar, so let korra carry her fucking show.



Sure.  Both Zuko and Mako fit into a similar archetype, but that doesn't make them any more similar than other characters that fit into that archetype.  Certainly not to the point of being a "rehash".



MartialHorror said:


> Well that's what's bugging me about them. Maybe my memory of Zuko and co is all messed up, although once again, I refer more to later Zuko than earlier Zuko.



Which is again unfair, because later Zuko had much, much more opportunity for development than Mako did.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

> Which is again unfair, because later Zuko had much, much more opportunity for development than Mako did.



Maybe it is, but it's not really development that I'm talking about. I expect these characters to develop. I mainly refer more to general personality.

Edit: aaaaand, I am REALLY slow apparently. It just occurred to me that Mako was named after...Mako (sniffs). It would really be trippy if it turns out they are related.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2012)

Mako's character is realistic.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been liking the new Avatar.

I like how lightning and metal bending are more common. Gives me hope for bloodbending without the moon (yes I'd like to see it again), but then what could air do that is extra special?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

Airbenders can Fly...?


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2012)

In the original series, each of the four bending classes were hereditary. Every nation had their own bending and gave the impression that water benders could only be found in the water nation, fire benders in the fire nation etc.

Now Mako is an earth bender and his brother is a fire bender. Quite a big change.

I understand that they never said this in the original but was implied.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

It is pretty much stated that they are from a "mixed-nationality" family, which is why one is a fire bender and the other an earth bender. 

Conversely Aang and Katara's children are a water bender, a non bender, and an air bender. I really wish they would have had more children to raise the number of air benders. I mean look at Tenzin and his wife, he is knocking her up with air juices every chance he gets. I do wish that maybe that air temple with all those engineers will see air benders who can control smoke.

Also air benders can't exactly "fly".


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> In the original series, each of the four bending classes were hereditary. Every nation had their own bending and gave the impression that water benders could only be found in the water nation, fire benders in the fire nation etc.
> 
> Now Mako is an earth bender and his brother is a fire bender. Quite a big change.
> 
> I understand that they never said this in the original but was implied.


In the original series, fire benders lived in the Fire nation, air benders, well they were dead, water benders lived in the Water tribes, earth benders lived in the Earth Kingdom. They married people within their country and had children within their country so things like that worked out. 

Republic city is essentially a cocktail of different nations as a result the children are mixed and you get people like Mako and Bolin similar to Kia and Tenzin.
________
If an airbender decided to be a prick they could create a vacuum sucking the air out of their opponents body.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

I just found some shipping of Mako and Bolin.



 why does this always happen


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Also air benders can't exactly "fly".



That's the point. Its the advanced Airbending technique Aang in the series, never learned. 

You would need crazy mastery to sustain yourself in mid-air and move about on airbending alone. But heck, airbisons do it.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I just found some shipping of Mako and Bolin.
> 
> 
> 
> why does this always happen



"Oh Mako, I love you!"

Bolin said that in ep 3. So all them yaoi fans will say it's canon now.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 24, 2012)

yeah airbisons can fly... and look how fat/big they are so it should be possible for humans.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2012)

How would Chi blocking work against Toph ( Assuming she went inside her metal armor).


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

It wouldnt I think, but that's where electric kali sticks can come into play.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> How would Chi blocking work against Toph ( Assuming she went inside her metal armor).



That metal armor was only useful for defense it is hardly helpful for attacking, they can jsut wait until she gets out of it.



Waking Dreamer said:


> It wouldnt I think, but that's where electric kali sticks can come into play.



This.



Waking Dreamer said:


> That's the point. Its the advanced Airbending technique Aang in the series, never learned.
> 
> You would need crazy mastery to sustain yourself in mid-air and move  about on airbending alone. But heck, airbisons do it.



I'm talking about actual special techniques. Here.



Honestly keeping things in the 4 western elements seems flawed, I feel they should combine water and air, leave earth as it is, and add energy to fire since that is all it really is.

So you end up with Matter, Molecule, and Energy.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

Toph attecked with her metal armour Bio..


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 24, 2012)

Gunners said:


> In the original series, fire benders lived in the Fire nation, air benders, well they were dead, water benders lived in the Water tribes, earth benders lived in the Earth Kingdom. They married people within their country and had children within their country so things like that worked out.
> 
> Republic city is essentially a cocktail of different nations as a result the children are mixed and you get people like Mako and Bolin similar to Kia and Tenzin.
> ________
> If an airbender decided to be a prick they could create a vacuum sucking the air out of their opponents body.





That makes a lot more sense. Can't believe I overlooked that.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Toph attecked with her metal armour Bio..


Yeah by throwing it off, she didn't actually use it for attacking while wearing it.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you sure?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

Never mind she did punch a guy using it, but most of the time she just throws the metal as you can see in the other scenes.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah it seems like metal bending would be the ultimate counter to the Chi Blockers, perhaps that is why Toph's daughter and other metal benders are the police of republic city


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> It revolves around an assassin/hitman notoriously known as Blood Moon. Lin Beifong's informants have gathered underworld rumors of the assassin recent arrival at Republic City's ports.
> 
> He only strikes during the full moon, and he never fails. With seven days before the next full moon this can only mean one thing. Korra works with the Metalbending Corps to try and discover who is Blood Moon's next target and do what's never been done before - stop him.
> 
> Have the remaining crime lords finally had enough of Amon's movement and placed a contract on him, or perhaps even Korra herself....?!



That would be so very awesome, not unlike Combustion Man from the first series. It is not likely that the creators of this series may actually conceive of such an idea, but I like it very much.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Apr 24, 2012)

The third episode was fun, but not as fun as the second one. Good to finally hear about Amon. I wonder what's behind that mask of his, really. For all we know, he could be bullshitting the whole "A firebender burned my face off!" story. It's good to see Korra getting the hang of Airbending, too.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2012)

Korra hasn't actually learned to air bend yet, she is however much more flexible with the elements than Aang ever was.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Korra hasn't actually learned to air bend yet, she is however much more flexible with the elements than Aang ever was.



No she isn't.


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2012)

So, I thought the use of Lightning was supposed to be a big deal. Did the writers make a change or was it my assumption that only prodigious Fire Benders could perform it?

Do you have an explanation for this, Turrin?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, I thought the use of Lightning was supposed to be a big deal. Did the writers make a change or was it my assumption that only prodigious Fire Benders could perform it?



It was previously only talented Fire benders that could use it but that has changed.


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was previously only talented Fire benders that could use it but that has changed.



Officially?

Or am I suppose to assume that all of these guys are talented? Not to big of a stretch, really. Just want to have my facts in order.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Officially?
> 
> Or am I suppose to assume that all of these guys are talented? Not to big of a stretch, really. Just want to have my facts in order.



I don't know about official but it is a used as a job then I think that it's safe to say that it has changed in that regard.  Perhaps the skill wasn't well documented before and most users had to learn how to do it themselves whereas know it is well documented and people know exactly what to do to use it?


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Korra hasn't actually learned to air bend yet, she is however much more flexible with the elements than Aang ever was.



definitely not


----------



## Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know about official but it is a used as a job then I think that it's safe to say that it has changed in that regard.  Perhaps the skill wasn't well documented before and most users had to learn how to do it themselves whereas know it is well documented and people know exactly what to do to use it?



This. I think anyone can learn to do it with minimum amount of training. Lightning bending was more like a well guarded secret then a difficult thing to learn.

The only reason Zuko couldn't do it was because of his inability to shut out his emotions.


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2012)

Not much to care about but following the link bio put up i found that Ty Lee was blocking chi......before it was cool


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know about official but it is a used as a job then I think that it's safe to say that it has changed in that regard.  Perhaps the skill wasn't well documented before and most users had to learn how to do it themselves whereas know it is well documented and people know exactly what to do to use it?



It was heaaaaaaaaaaaaavily implied that lightning bending was a art only learned  by the royal family, hence zuko's surprise when he fought the lightning bending azula because he was exiled before he ever got a chance to learn it and by the time he was introduced to it he was too messed up as a person to learn it. Blue fire however is the pinnacle of firebending and only a few god children once in a 1000 years could do that.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Not much to care about but following the link bio put up i found that Ty Lee was blocking chi......before it was cool



Uhm...did you watch the Avatar with Aang at all? Everyone that have seen it know this already.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 24, 2012)

Finally got around to watching the third episode.

Yeah, I'm definitely going with the theory that Amon struck a deal with Koh, and rather than simply blocking a bender's chi permanently, he is actually stealing the bending. This may be why Amon requests that the benders be allowed to attack him; Koh requires a face to show emotion before he can steal it.

What Koh gets out of this, I'm not sure, but this builds Amon up to be as powerful as the Avatar herself, making him the great equalizer.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 24, 2012)

Three confirmed lightning benders in A:TLA....70 years later.......It's practically a parlor trick.... ehh what ever..


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

That actually doesn't bother me as I would presume Zuko wouldn't monopolize it (and I would also presume Zuko eventually learned it himself).

but it's natural progression. Martial arts are always adapting and improving.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

I can actually understand Lightningbending being more prevalent now since the city was created under the Utopian idea from Zuko and Aang. 

Zuko and Iroh could have taught trusted firebenders to lightningbend to give Republic City a new power source of electricity. Even Lightning Bolt Zolt implies he ruled his faction and intimated/deterred other criminal organisation with the power to lightningbend.

The only thing that off puts it is Mako, using lightningbending as a part-time job. Though there is probably a lot about him yet to be revealed so his ability to lightningbend may be due to special circumstances. 



DemonDragonJ said:


> That would be so very awesome, not unlike Combustion Man from the first series. It is not likely that the creators of this series may actually conceive of such an idea, but I like it very much.



I also like how you it has a detective/noir type of feel which fits perfectly in the steampunk setting. You could even have Korra dressing up in a trench-coat and hat like in that Korra (fan?)art thats been around since the beginning.


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Uhm...did you watch the Avatar with Aang at all? Everyone that have seen it know this already.



Not really, i have no cable so i picked up the main stuff out of what i watched and online. I was also a lot younger so i wasn't that well aware or that willing to dl or look online for anime


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2012)

Where can I watch episode 3?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2012)

Nickelodeon.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes genius, thank you. But in the internet


----------



## The Potential (Apr 24, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> That actually doesn't bother me as I would presume Zuko wouldn't monopolize it (and I would also presume Zuko eventually learned it himself).
> 
> but it's natural progression. Martial arts are always adapting and improving.





Waking Dreamer said:


> I can actually understand Lightningbending being more prevalent now since the city was created under the Utopian idea from Zuko and Aang.
> 
> Zuko and Iroh could have taught trusted firebenders to lightningbend to give Republic City a new power source of electricity. Even Lightning Bolt Zolt implies he ruled his faction and intimated/deterred other criminal organisation with the power to lightningbend.
> 
> The only thing that off puts it is Mako, using lightningbending as a part-time job. Though there is probably a lot about him yet to be revealed so his ability to lightningbend may be due to special circumstances.




Yes I understand it's natural progression and it makes perfect sense to me that more people can do it, it's just the way I've seen it utilized thus far it doesn't even seem like they have to try. No concentration, no focus, they just throw it out as if it's normal firebending...


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Yes genius, thank you. But in the internet



On Nickelodeon's website, genius. 

Episode 3


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure how these people got this but here's a clip from the next episode

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnEt6tSwrOw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, seriously, is the background art not the most best fucking thing ever?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmmm, who are those waterbenders? And was it me... or did the voices seem off?


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2012)

Police raids, KORRA IS FACIST PIG!!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 24, 2012)

Korra you boss you >


----------



## Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Hmmm, who are those waterbenders? And was it me... or did the voices seem off?



I think the clip was in fast forward.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 24, 2012)

And was that really a clip from the next episode? Didn't seem like it to me... Could be wrong though.. meh


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2012)

The Potential said:


> And was that really a clip from the next episode? Didn't seem like it to me... Could be wrong though.. meh



In the preview, the same guy that saved her at the end of that clip, was standing slightly behind Korra when she challenged Amon.

It very well might be.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 24, 2012)

The full version of the clip can be seen here - 

Has this been posted?

You get about a minute more of action and context.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 24, 2012)

I suppose I need to re-watch the official preview for this weeks episode...


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2012)

You find those videos on nick.com


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 24, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> The full version of the clip can be seen here -
> 
> Has this been posted?
> 
> You get about a minute more of action and context.



it takes avatar a 1:30 what yj thinks it does in 20 minutes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 24, 2012)

The idea that Amon is somehow working with Ko is a most interesting idea, and is very credible, due to Amon's mentioning of spirits during the rally. Because Ko appeared in only a single episode of the original series, and was such a sinister character, I would very much like to see him again.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 24, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> You find those videos on nick.com



I checked to verify and you're right.
Suppose I'm relying too much on Korranation to provide me with the latest on episodes. The last place I look is Nick.com


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

I like how Nick.com makes you sit through all their ads only to reveal at the end the actually Korra vid is not available in your location.


----------



## OS (Apr 24, 2012)

I like how you don't have adblock


----------



## The Potential (Apr 24, 2012)

It appears it is the 4th episode...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Korra escapes Amon's clutches it appears and then goes on to Raid his training camp..


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont like how the vids are STILL not available.


----------



## Klue (Apr 24, 2012)

Lovin' Korra in episode 4, already. Hopefully Mako and Bolin will make an appearance. 

Cool bros, they be.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 24, 2012)

> Turned off Korra partway through the third episode.  Even if I don’t compare it to Avatar, I can’t find anything that I like about this show.  Silly, empty, two dimensional characters, a bitchy-over-powered heroine, lame story points, and so many plot holes you could sift through it.  Thanks for nothing, Korra, but I’ll stick with all the happy memories and warm Feels that I got from Avatar.



Peace out, kid.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2012)

Korra, "bitchy"? "Overpowered"?  Yeah.  Sounds like a sexist jerk.  Glad he's not in the Korra fandom.  Where'd you get that from, anyways, SS7?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The idea that Amon is somehow working with Ko is a most interesting idea, and is very credible, due to Amon's mentioning of spirits during the rally. Because Ko appeared in only a single episode of the original series, and was such a sinister character, I would very much like to see him again.


Of the spirits we know, Koh's the only who springs to mind with such a plan, especially pairing up with man who hides his "disfigured" face.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

@ the new clips:

They are wearing badges...so are they another form of police officers? It would make sense, since I saw earth and waterbenders in there.  I like the idea of other police officers. Having just the metal benders seems wrong.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I like the idea of other police officers.


There's also the seemingly-nonbender officer(s) in the park.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh yea, I forgot about them. Thanks. xD

If they could bend, I'm sure they would have.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 25, 2012)

Oman said:


> Korra, "bitchy"? "Overpowered"?  Yeah.  Sounds like a sexist jerk.  Glad he's not in the Korra fandom.  Where'd you get that from, anyways, SS7?



Someone on Tumblr.
I hope I'm not accused of being Anti-opinion.

If someone says that the show isn't for them after giving it a fair shake, that's OK. You can't just trash it like that though. That I *will* not stand for.

How can you complain about plot holes when you turned it off halfway during the most plot heavy episode we've seen so far? And it's only the 3rd episode. You can almost consider the first 2 as an introduction to the series.

Must be confusing plot holes with something else because I just don't get it.
Hey if you want to hold on to nostalgia and not enjoy the new, good television that's coming out well then that's your deal.

See ya.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, turning it off halfway through episode 3 just seems intentionally unfair.  A:TLA's plot (rushing to learn the elements before Sozin's Comet arrived) didn't really kick off until the eighth episode.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2012)

Chi blocking shouldn't be an illegal practice should it? I mean I'm sure they have a non bending force that can utilize it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, anyone calling Korra bitchy and overpowered is very likely someone who just isn't comfortable with strong female protagonists.

I'd say she's abrasive at times, but to me that's part of her charm. I mean Mako being all sneaky like and Korra just kicking in the door? Priceless.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 25, 2012)

I didn't notice this at all


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2012)

Time to get on the ship.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 25, 2012)

Overpowered? Bitchy? Plot-holes? Empty?................... How can the Avatar be overpowered......? She is far from bitchy, just abrasive nothing wrong with that, it's part of her charm a bit... Plot-holes... someone please point out a few plot holes for me because it's only the third episode and the writers for this show are no where near that bad... I wont even get started on how empty this show is, I mean my god, it has absolutely nooooo substance what so ever...

Silly... did he really just`say Avatar was silly..... Yet he likes A:TLA........... GTFO!!!


----------



## Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I didn't notice this at all





Bioness said:


> Time to get on the ship.



Old news is old. 

The currency thing is on the welcome to republic city web game and I noticed the "I love you" thing first time I watched the episode.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Old news is old.
> 
> The currency thing is on the welcome to republic city web game and I noticed the "I love you" thing first time I watched the episode.



I heard I love you but in that gif you can see Bolin's expression, and that makes the ship have more can(n)on.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 25, 2012)

Of course, everyone heard the I love you.
Nothing wrong with reliving this beautiful moment.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh Tumblr, how I love thee.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

I noticed the expression the first time as well


----------



## Kirito (Apr 25, 2012)

Any chance of a secret Airbender SWAT team showing up ..?


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Any chance of a secret Airbender SWAT team showing up ..?



We've already been introduced to all of the current Airbenders. Tenzin and his three children.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> We've already been introduced to all of the current Airbenders. Tenzin and his three children.



Yes, that is true, but, as the first airbenders were people who admired the abilities of the sky bison, and sought to replicate them, I believe that new airbenders shall emerge outside of Tenzin's bloodline as time passes.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yeah, anyone calling Korra bitchy and overpowered is very likely someone who just isn't comfortable with strong female protagonists.
> 
> I'd say she's abrasive at times, but to me that's part of her charm. I mean Mako being all sneaky like and Korra just kicking in the door? Priceless.



And in my view, kicking the door isn't necessarily a dumb thing for her to do.  She already had a run-in with the Triple Threats when she first got into town.  She kicked their asses.  The Triple Threats don't scare her, so she saw no need for caution.  When they went to the Equalist rally, Korra had no problem taking the discrete way in.  The chi blockers had kicked _her_ ass the previous night, so she knew she had to be cautious.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 25, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is true, but, as the first airbenders were people who admired the abilities of the sky bison, and sought to replicate them, I believe that new airbenders shall emerge outside of Tenzin's bloodline as time passes.


 I guess that means it's time for some poor sap to knock up a bison.
The reverse would just be too sweet.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Aang>>Equalists>Rope>Korra.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

Korra = Aang >>>>> all of you.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 25, 2012)

Apparently Lin Beifong had some real life inspiration for her design.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2012)

I honestly hated Aang, I found him really annoying. I liked the show and everyone else, just not him.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 25, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I honestly hated Aang, I found him really annoying. I liked the show and everyone else, just not him.



WHAAAAAT

But he was such a sweetheart and so mature for his age.... He frequently did reckless childish stuff such as penguin sledding and riding the water monster in Kyoshi island but he dealt with shit well. I don't understand... ;_;


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2012)

I honestly don't have much use for Aang either. Mainly because of the series finale. 

Energybending =


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry bro, nothing wrong with Energybending.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

The alternatives was breaking Ozai's arms (Which is what the Earthbenders were going to do to Iroh). 

''Don't worry Ozai I'm not going to kill you *Troll face* I'm just going to cripple you instead''.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2012)

If Aang is too much of a pussy to kill Ozai on his own, give over control to the Avatar State and let it kill Ozai.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I wonder if Zuko is on the back or on coins, if they exist.


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

Aang was a child, one can't expect a child to easily commit murder so easily.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

Aang not killing Ozai was better than killing Ozai, it was a perfect ending to the story and fit well with his character. Why did you guys want Aang to kill so badly? 

@Klue:

That too.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 25, 2012)

Sharing the Asami love in this thread too


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Sharing the Asami love in this thread too



Is that real?  

I really like how Asami looks, if it is.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

What I find shocking is that he was willing to kill Zuko because he twisted Katara's arm behind her back.


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Sharing the Asami love in this thread too
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I see a blush, and a prettier character than Korra. Love triangle sensing I? 




Gunners said:


> What I find shocking is that he was willing to kill Zuko because he twisted Katara's arm behind her back.



I don't recall.

Was he ready to enter the Avatar State?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

In the comics. Zuko twisted Katara's arm, and Aang freaked out. I don't think he tried to or was about to, enter the Avatar State though. 

I still think it was kinda corny and funny too.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> I see a blush, and a prettier character than Korra. Love triangle sensing I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He did enter the Avatar state saying ''Maybe Roku was right, maybe a promise is a promise''.


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

Where can I find the comic?


----------



## legoffjacques (Apr 25, 2012)

shit's about to go down with the shippers. I'm ok if there are some unrequited crushes with no drama (like in the original), but I hope the two of them won't spend time fighting over Mako.


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

legoffjacques said:


> shit's about to go down with the shippers. I'm ok if there are some unrequited crushes with no drama (like in the original), but I hope the two of them won't spend time fighting over Mako.



I do.

Looking forward to seeing people crying and bitching over it. Shipping wars are hilarious to me.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> I see a blush, and a prettier character than Korra. Love triangle sensing I?



Don't forget the fact that she's rich as balls


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

I would like to see some fighting, just for the humor. I want some laughs our of the relationships.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2012)

Gunners said:


> What I find shocking is that he was willing to kill Zuko because he twisted Katara's arm behind her back.



There was more going on than just Zuko grabbing Katara.


----------



## legoffjacques (Apr 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> I do.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing people crying and bitching over it. Shipping wars are hilarious to me.



Shipping wars. On the tumblr spoiler tag page, it has already hit one thousand and more notes.
Actually, I liked the idea of Korra and Asami being friends and awesome together, but I don't particulary care either way, as long as it doesn't get in the way of the plot (which it hasn't happened before, so I'm optimist.)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Aang was a child, one can't expect a child to easily commit murder so easily.



1: Aang is a fictional child. It's quite easy to have fictional children kill when killing is necessary.

2: 





Onomatopoeia said:


> If Aang is too much of a pussy to kill Ozai on his own, give over control to the Avatar State and let it kill Ozai.



=============



Terra Branford said:


> Aang not killing Ozai was better than killing Ozai, it was a perfect ending to the story and fit well with his character. Why did you guys want Aang to kill so badly?
> 
> @Klue:
> 
> That too.



Because they just spent two episodes getting Aang to accept that he has to kill Ozai for the world to be safe. They even had another Airbender Avatar tell him to kill Ozai.

Even if for whatever (retarded) reason they were planning to not kill Ozai from the start, energybending was complete bullshit that they made no attempt to established the existence of, and despite their claims to the contrary, it looks like they just pulled it out at their ass at the last second.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't think Aang ever got "ready" to kill him. He trained to try and get over how he was and how he felt to do it, but I never saw an instance where he accepted it. 

I don't agree with what a lot of people think about EB. I think it was a nice fit for the story, and made sense with the bending and whatnot.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think Aang ever got "ready" to kill him. He trained to try and get over how he was and how he felt to do it, but I never saw an instance where he accepted it.



More fool them, then.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 25, 2012)

Mako's got it bad


----------



## legoffjacques (Apr 25, 2012)

I bet this leak will attract way more attention than the Amon's one . That's the fandom. Btw, has anyone seen the new probending clip?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 25, 2012)

Man I fucking hate love triangles where its two girls vying for one guy. Its like Betty and Veronica all over again in a new way to make girls look crazy.

Korra getting NTR'd would be gruesome


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

legoffjacques said:


> I bet this leak will attract way more attention than the Amon's one . That's the fandom. Btw, has anyone seen the new probending clip?



Amon one? And no, I haven't. Link? :33


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Mako's got it bad
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh Snap! Shit just got real, yal.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

This is only making me think a troll is heading the shippers' way.


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Because they just spent two episodes getting Aang to accept that he has to kill Ozai for the world to be safe. They even had another Airbender Avatar tell him to kill Ozai.
> 
> Even if for whatever (retarded) reason they were planning to not kill Ozai from the start, energybending was complete bullshit that they made no attempt to established the existence of, and despite their claims to the contrary, it looks like they just pulled it out at their ass at the last second.



Logical, very much so, but you're not thinking like a child bred to consider all life to be precious.

Trust me, no one was more annoyed by Aang's behavior, but it totally fit his character. And that's all that matters.

But yes, Energy Bending should have been spoken of much earlier. Total problem solver.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 25, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Man I fucking hate love triangles where its two girls vying for one guy. Its like Betty and Veronica all over again in a new way to make girls look crazy.
> 
> Korra getting NTR'd would be gruesome


What's your opinion of love triangles involving two guys vying for one girl?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2012)

Or two girls vying for a third girl?


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Or two girls vying for a third girl?



I like the way you think.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 25, 2012)

New girl...dark lipstick yummm


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

legoffjacques said:


> I bet this leak will attract way more attention than the Amon's one . That's the fandom. Btw, has anyone seen the new probending clip?



Post dat' sh!t, dawg.


----------



## legoffjacques (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm a total idiot, It's the Fire Ferrets vs the Rabaroos, sorry.
For Terra, I was referring to the image about Amon supposed identity.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Apparently Lin Beifong had some real life inspiration for her design.



That is very awesome, and it is certainly not the first time that a real person has been used as a reference for an animated character (numerous films have used motion-capture for their special effects, such as James Cameron's _Avatar,_ Peter Jackson's _King Kong,_ and the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ films).



Onomatopoeia said:


> Or two girls vying for a third girl?



I would have no problem with that, but, from what I have observed, most western animated series intended for younger viewers have strict guidelines about what is and is not allowed to be shown, and I fear that any homoerotic subtext is one of the least tolerated types of innuendo.

However, I do like the idea of Mako being infatuated with Asami, although he certainly is acting out of character by being so love-struck; that is behavior that I would expect from Bolin. I wonder how the fans of this series shall react to this unexpected turn of events?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 25, 2012)

I really dislike pretentious people who try to flaunt their "tolerance" at the slightest of opportunities.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 25, 2012)

Er, doesn't anyone notice tumblr is exploding right now?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> 1: Aang is a fictional child. It's quite easy to have fictional children kill when killing is necessary.
> 
> 2:
> 
> ...


He never accepted that he had to kill Ozai and ''He is a fictional character blah blah blah'' is an excuse. At the end of the day they designed a character that had a problem killing so he....... did not kill Ozai. 

I didn't have a problem with Aang energybending Ozai. He maintained his values and subjected to a fate worse than death ( relative to the character).


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> I really dislike pretentious people who try to flaunt their "tolerance" at the slightest of opportunities.



To whom are you referring, may I ask? Are you referring to me?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2012)

Gunners said:


> He never accepted that he had to kill Ozai


 More fool them, then.



> and ''He is a fictional character blah blah blah'' is an excuse. At the end of the day they designed a character that had a problem killing so he....... did not kill Ozai.



And then they spent two episodes having the past three or four Avatars tell him that what he has a problem with means fuck all because the safety of the world is more important than him not wanting to kill.

So really, the "has a problem killing" thing is the excuse.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> More fool them, then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all due respect I already made my point and I feel it was sufficient, I don't wish to continue a meaningless conversation where you will keep talking about how it was wrong for Aang not to kill Ozai and I will keep telling you why you are wrong.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2012)

Meaning you have no sufficient counter for what I said. 

Very well then, I accept your surrender.

More importantly, will Korra have to kill Amon?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 25, 2012)

She definitely looks better from the side than from the front


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2012)

That chick don't look nothin' like Lust. They changed her alot from her early designs.


----------



## hehey (Apr 25, 2012)

^^^ That looks fake (her eyes and what not)/.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2012)

She is certainly a whole different style of art. Seeing the two pictures above, I did not recognize the art to be that of the first Avatar style.

Not saying that is a bad thing though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Er, doesn't anyone notice tumblr is exploding right now?



No, I am not a member of Tumblr, and thus, I do not check it; why do you ask?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 25, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Er, doesn't anyone notice tumblr is exploding right now?


----------



## Kage (Apr 25, 2012)

better a shitstorm there than here.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Kage said:


> better a shitstorm there than here.



Yes, shitstorms are usually just annoying.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

Everyone. Watch the world's greatest video called "Hot problems" and then tell me how much you love it.



> ^^^ That looks fake (her eyes and what not)/.


The eyes sorta resemble June's eyes from the first series.


----------



## Wan (Apr 26, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> More fool them, then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That everyone was telling him he had to kill Ozai drove home this theme, I thought:  You shouldn't have to compromise your values to accomplish your goal.  A person who compromises his values to achieve a worthwhile goal may be pragmatic, but ultimately he fails in some respect.  The real conflict did not lie in defeating Ozai, but in deciding what to do afterward.  Aang found a way to keep his values and succeed at his goal.  That makes his success all the greater.

Just check out what the Lion Turtle says to Aang in the middle of the finale:

"The true mind can weather all the lies and illusions without being lost. The true heart can touch the poison of hatred without being harmed."

That's an optimistic message, and for all its dark moments ultimately Avatar: The Last Airbender is an optimistic show.  It's not going to leave its viewers with the message "Sometimes you can't stay true to yourself and accomplish things.  A good person just sucks it up and deals with it."  The message was "You must always try to stay true to yourself and accomplish things.  A good person gets things done the right way."  Maybe you don't agree with that message, and that's fine.  But that doesn't make much of the finale pointless.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

I guess those pictures are from the 5th episode. Something happens and then Hiroshi Sato decides to sponsor the Fire Ferrets for the tournament.
Those pictures get reblogged so many times that it's almost impossible to find the original source.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> That chick don't look nothin' like Lust. They changed her alot from her early designs.



That is true, but I still am very fond of her as she is now; is she from the Earth Kingdom, judging from her green eyes?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

@Oman:

Agreed. That is a great post! Take my rep! 

Aang would have ended the war in a way Ozai started the war; by killing. It would have ruined the purpose of fighting against Ozai. If Aang had to become a monster like Ozai, then the ending would have been stupid.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

They didn't change her that much from the concept design.
I'm actually glad that she doesn't look like a clone from another series.
That'd certainly be distracting for however many episodes.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> However, I do like the idea of Mako being infatuated with Asami, although he certainly is acting out of character by being so love-struck; that is behavior that I would expect from Bolin. I wonder how the fans of this series shall react to this unexpected turn of events?



Love it.

Further differentiates him from Zuko. Two awesome characters that may appear similar at first glance, but are vastly different.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> @Oman:
> 
> Agreed. That is a great post! Take my rep!
> 
> Aang would have ended the war in a way Ozai started the war; by killing. It would have ruined the purpose of fighting against Ozai. If Aang had to become a monster like Ozai, then the ending would have been stupid.



Yes good citizens of avatar world, do what aang says...or he'll fuckin murder you in an avatar state rage so horrific your great grand children will piss their pants remembering.


----------



## Wan (Apr 26, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Yes good citizens of avatar world, do what aang says...or he'll fuckin murder you in an avatar state rage so horrific your great grand children will piss their pants remembering.



Uh...what?


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Oman said:


> Uh...what?



I too complete missed what happened there.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

I think...he was agreeing, maybe?


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Out there somewhere, someone has access to Legend of Korra, Book 1, in its entirety. It's sitting on a server, just waiting for my eyes to take in.

Knowing this makes me sad.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, apparently someone has a hold of further episodes to leak parts of it and upset Bryan.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Out there somewhere, someone has access to Legend of Korra, Book 1, in its entirety. It's sitting on a server, just waiting for my eyes to take in.
> 
> Knowing this makes me sad.



It makes me just as sad.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, apparently someone has a hold of further episodes to leak parts of it and upset Bryan.



Fuck Bryan, just release them all. 

I'll smypahize with the Great Bryan after I've seen everything. 

God, I'm filth.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

Not filth, just a heartbreaker to Bryan.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Out there somewhere, someone has access to Legend of Korra, Book 1, in its entirety. It's sitting on a server, just waiting for my eyes to take in.
> 
> Knowing this makes me sad.



That makes 3 of us.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 26, 2012)

still haven't caught new eppies anywhere


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 26, 2012)

So apparently episode 4 has been leaked


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly people who leak shit need to stop, because they obviously don't care enough about the show to wait for it to be released properly.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 26, 2012)

^Well apparently Nick is doing a piss poor job securing it's own website


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm really annoyed with these leaks. 
The Masami leak was okay but leaking adult Toph, Aang, and Sokka?! I was patiently waiting for that and even though I'm relieved we'll be seeing them (I've seen them already tho), it's really annoying. I don't mind waiting for the episodes. It's killing me but that's what's fair to the creators and ugh I am annoyed. These leakers need to stop.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2012)

Wait they leaked the adult who and who? Where?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

Do you really want to see?

EDIT: Looks like someone already posted these in the other LOK thread.

[sp=adult atla characters]





Aeon said:


> Screen shot these myself.
> 
> Aang
> 
> ...


[/sp]


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2012)

You think they could have changed hairstyles from when they were kids, as for Toph they already showed her an adult in the series, they have a statue of her.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

Adult Zuko and Katara



I'm surprised a lot of people are freaking out over the Masami screencaps. Shipper noobs.  I liked the development because it totally differentiates Mako from Zuko. I don't like how people keep saying he's the second Zuko even though we've seen they're very different characters so hopefully this fixes that. We get to see different sides of the characters and that excites me. I want to see more. *_*


----------



## Turrin (Apr 26, 2012)

What's interesting to me is that those adult pictures of the old gang look like when they were in their 40s, so It doesn't seem like Ang and company died during that flashback unless the flashback is going to cover all of the stage of Ang's life like the Roku episode.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> She definitely looks better from the side than from the front



Yeah, her eyes look kind of creepy in front view. Too much make up too. 

edit:

[sp=she seems to look better here][/sp]


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

She's kinda like, gorgeous in that picture yo..


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Obviously, Aang was the featured Airbender in the opening. 

Like DatKlue said.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

Who said it wasn't Aang?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

The Potential said:


> She's kinda like, gorgeous in that picture yo..



I agree.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Who said it wasn't Aang?



Bunch of losers argued that it was a younger version of Tenzin; although, the other benders in the opening were all Avatars.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

.................. That's one of those moment where my brother would say... " It doesn't take a Rikudo Sage"..

It's obviously Aang people lol.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

The Shipping ShitStorm is brewing: I Swear to God.

  

So upset, lol.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Ahahahahahhahaha.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

Shipping...... i guess everyone is into their own thing...


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Shipping...... i guess everyone is into their own thing...



I just love watching the shit storms. People get so upset over stuff like this and I just don't understand it.

Kishimoto doesn't really care, but the creators of Avatar know what they're doing. They enjoy it too.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> Kishimoto doesn't really care, but the creators of Avatar know what they're doing. They enjoy it too.



They sure are devious bastards.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

The tears are delicious.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> I just love watching the shit storms. People get so upset over stuff like this and I just don't understand it.
> 
> Kishimoto doesn't really care, but the creators of Avatar know what they're doing. They enjoy it too.



Whenever an episode is released I can picture them browsing the comments with a cup of tea and wide smirk.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

> My heart right now...
> 
> Today is gonna be the day
> That LoK is gonna slowly kill me
> ...


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 26, 2012)

A lot of people in the Makorra fandom are overreacting. It's funny because they've been through ATLA so they of all people should know no ship is permanent until the end. It's only the fourth episode and plenty of things could happen because of the Masami ship. If anything, this is a good chance for development (i.e. for Korra to realize her feelings since she seems to be the initiator in the Makorra kiss). It also seems that everyone's suddenly forgotten that Bryke always wanted to incorporate a love triangle. Oh well, shipper will be shippers. -_-

Anyway, I'm more annoyed that Asami seems to be the DiD type.  



Klue said:


> Bunch of losers argued that it was a younger version of Tenzin; although, the other benders in the opening were all Avatars.



Noobs.  Can't they see the difference in their beards?  Besides, every other person in the opening was an Avatar. It would be weird if they put young Tenzin there as a combo breaker.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

Also Lin is a straight up bitch.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Lin is awesome, I "bangs" with her.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

About Toph in the flashback, is that her hair on top or is she wearing a hat like the other metal benders?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Just finished the fourth episode, really liked most of it besides the parts involving the new girl. :/


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Just finished the fourth episode, really liked most of it besides the parts involving the new girl. :/



I sense Borra and Masami in the force.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> So apparently episode 4 has been leaked



Where has it been leaked? If you could inform me, by private message, where to find it, I would very appreciative.

As for the brief clip that that First Tsurugi provided to us, at this point in the series, I am not at all surprised, but still displeased, that the English-speaking voice actor was not able to properly pronounce the name "Asami," which is an actual Japanese name. Apart from that, I like her character, thus far, and definitely believe that the story writers are hinting at romance between her and Mako.

I still believe that Mako's behavior was very uncharacteristic for him, and therefore am anticipating Bolin meeting Asami, as well. I also am still displeased that the story writers have again failed to prove a romantic couple in which both partners are benders but neither is the Avatar, as Asami is not a bender.

I see that Amon is again spreading his message of fear and hatred, rallying the average citizens into a frenzy against benders, and he still is displaying such horrible hypocrisy, stating that the non-benders shall no longer need to live in fear of benders while simultaneously declaring that it is now time for benders to line in fear.

I am very glad to see that Tenzin was reluctant to attack Amon and the equalists; finally, someone had sufficient rational sense to realize that opposing the equalists with military force shall only further agitate them and prove their anti-bending message to be true.

Wow, that is a great amount of text for only a six-minute clip; I wonder how much I shall have to post after I see the full episode?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I sense Borra and Masami in the force.



Perhaps.


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Shipping ShitStorm is brewing: I Swear to God.
> 
> 
> 
> So upset, lol.



What the fuck


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

It's going to get worse, Synn.


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's going to get worse, Synn.



Crazy shippers, that's what they are.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> Crazy shippers, that's what they are.



I'm one of them as well though only for a few pairings.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I plan to simply to ignore anyone who becomes excessively emotional over romantic pairings in this series; that shall be my strategy.


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2012)

I personally stay away from shipping discussions, they scare me.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

But, Synn, they are fun!


----------



## Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

I only ship NaruHina. And that's because I believe they fit together, and all the foreshadowing and character development between them.

Other then those two, I don't really care who ends up with whom in any manga/anime.

But even my shipping of NH is far from the crazyness out there.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Fun here, not in Tumblr.


----------



## Kage (Apr 26, 2012)

someone say leaks? 

adult gaang?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 26, 2012)

The Gaang are all dead. A flashback episode? 

Screw that. Bolin and Mako are more interesting than whatshernuts and Sokka any day.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Fun here, not in Tumblr.



I've seen a few fun things in Tumblr.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I've seen a few fun things in Tumblr.



Be a dear and share, will you?


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But, Synn, they are fun!



Some of them are, but I just can't stand those who think we're offending them just because we ship different pairings... LOL


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Be a dear and share, will you?



Don't have any links, besides, they weren't for Korra. 



Synn said:


> Some of them are, but I just can't stand those who think we're offending them just because we ship different pairings... LOL



People will be people and in a way I find what they do amusing especially if they are really passionate.


----------



## Spica (Apr 26, 2012)

Not THAT into shipping wars but this is gold.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Apr 26, 2012)

Why do we have two threads? They're both talking about Korra, just merge 'em.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 26, 2012)

Tumblr has gone stir-rank crazy shit

It's scary. Pissing hell.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Matt-Uchiha said:


> Why do we have two threads? They're both talking about Korra, just merge 'em.



Because Avatar deserves two threads.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

em... your avy..


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol I love Lin, what a dick.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternity said:


> em... your avy..



We both had the same idea 

tbh tho, i'm just looking forward to her finally going into the avatar state.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, I am curious to what she will look like in avatar state. Will her hair be all wild? Will more then her eyes glow? Etc, etc..


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Apr 26, 2012)

okay i keep hearing about episode 4 being leaked can someone please send me a link or tell me whats going on? i wanna see the episode damnit!


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Mr. Obvious said:


> okay i keep hearing about episode 4 being leaked can someone please send me a link or tell me whats going on? i wanna see the episode damnit!


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Shipping ShitStorm is brewing: I Swear to God.
> 
> 
> 
> So upset, lol.



  

They really are serious about this stuff!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

''Please call me Hiroshi.... So I understand you're dirt poor''. I think I laugh every 30 seconds watching this show.


----------



## Synn (Apr 26, 2012)

Edit:


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel like a pussy, i wanna cry too


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Just finished the fourth episode, really liked most of it besides the parts involving the new girl. :/



What's wrong with the new girl? 


You Makorra?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

I hate leaks when I can't watch them..... I'll be all behind on Saturday...


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 26, 2012)

I think I can wait 1 day to see the episode when it airs.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 26, 2012)

Is the entire season going to be aired weekly or are we going to endure insufferable breaks every month or so?


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Is the entire season going to be aired weekly or are we going to endure insufferable breaks every month or so?



Weekly, every Saturday morning.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

Soo no breaks!!!!! Yayyyy!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Episode 5 entitled: "The Spirit of Competition"


Referring to the ProBending Tournament, or love?


----------



## The Potential (Apr 26, 2012)

Perhaps both..


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 26, 2012)

I just hope someone smashes Korra Its inevitable.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

How many episodes leaked? Sheesh man. I don't think I'll watch episode 4 leaked, but I don't know, might cave in.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 26, 2012)

"So I understand you're Dirt Poor" ...damn that was a great episode



Terra Branford said:


> How many episodes leaked? Sheesh man. I don't think I'll watch episode 4 leaked, but I don't know, might cave in.



Just episode 4 at the moment.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

Can someone give me the episode or the adult version of katara(middle-aged)


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2012)

Gonna wait for it tomorrow.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I just watched episode 4, and I was immensely impressed with it; not since _Gargoyles_ and _Batman: the Animated Series_ have I seen a series intended for younger audiences that deals so well with such dark and serious subjects. I am enjoying every moment of this series, thus far.

First, for the less-serious elements of the episode: I very much like Asami thus far, but I really hope that she does not become a "clingy jealous girl," and instead offers a more elegant and refined female lead than the crude and brash Korra; perhaps she may be a heroically-aligned _chi_-blocker? I also liked Asami's father, Hiroshi, and I was very pleased that he agreed to sponsor the Fire Ferrets in the pro-bending tournament. I shall currently believe that Hiroshi is as honest and good-natured as he initially appears to be, unlike Tarlok, of whom I shall speak below. I wonder who the person was who lent money to Hiroshi so that he could realize his dream? I do hope that that subject is addressed. I also noticed that Hiroshi has golden eyes, while Asami has green eyes? Was Asami's mother of a different ethnicity than Hiroshi?

My belief that the story writers are building a romantic relationship between Mako and Asami has not been reinforced, and I shall support it until the creators decide otherwise. I only hope that any fans of Mako/Korra as a couple handle the decision well.

I see that Lin still does not trust or respect Korra, so I wonder if the relationship between the two of them shall ever improve?

Now, to address the more series parts of the episode. Twice, I foresaw events that Korra did not, although I, as the viewer, had the benefit of perspective, which Korra did not. First, it was immediately obvious to me that Tarlok's party was clearly a publicity stunt to pressure Korra into joining his task force, and even the raid on the equalist base and the capture of its members was actually of little consequence to the equalist movement. Second, when Korra challenged Amon to a duel, she should have known that he would not fight fairly; he deliberately waited to make her nervous and tense, to make her easier to capture.

Amon himself is definitely a major badass and a very terrifying person, to me; he is the type of person who would do everything within his power to destroy a person utterly. I shall presume that that is why he is not killing the benders whom he despises; leaving them alive and unable to bend if far more cruel than killing them.

Did anyone notice that Amon's eyes seemed to be twitching behind his mask? I wonder if that was an animation error, or a personality trait?

Korra's display of emotion at the end of the episode in no way lessens my opinion of her as a strong character; even the toughest person shall inevitably have moments of doubt and uncertainty, and this is a great opportunity for Korra to grow as a character.

And on that subject, both Korra and Mako had major development in this episode, but Bolin's role was very minor; I do hope to see

By far the most interesting parts of the episode were Tarlok's mention of Yokon, another "dangerous man," and the images that Korra saw when she was knocked unconscious. I do hope that both of those are explored further. I currently believe that the person who whom only a brief glimpse was seen was Amon, before he decided to wear a mask and eliminate benders. I also shall guess that Yokon and Amon are not the same person, mostly because when Yokon threatened Republic City forty-two years before the present, Lin and Tenzin would have been only young children at that point, and Amon, judging from the strong tone of his voice and his great physical fitness, is no older than they are, or possibly several years younger than them.

Now, I wonder if the benders whose ability Amon stole shall ever have it restored? I would find it to be terribly tragic for them to spend the remainders of their lives without the ability that they had for so long.

Also, if the Avatar were to permanently lose their ability to bend, would the Avatar cycle be broken?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2012)

I caved and I feel spoiled. 

If Yokon isn't Amon, I have a feeling they are tied. Or, if not, I want to know more about him and the problems he made. 

The flashback -- I'm speaking most of when Aang was preparing to attack -- looked like he was really bothered by whatever it was. I hope Yokon was fighting, if it is Yokon, represented a formidable opponent for him so, of course, Aang would look even cooler kickin' his butt. 

Also...still don't think Amon can Energybend and take away people's bending that way. 



> Also, if the Avatar were to permanently lose their ability to bend, would the Avatar cycle be broken?



I don't think so.  I was hoping Amon would decide to kill her during the Avatar State , or something like that.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2012)

Episode four is out?

...I can wait two days.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

I was saved by jesus christ


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

Even though I don't like it, I still think Makorra will prevail.

Asami is based off Lust for a reason.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2012)

Avatar Korra said:


> I was saved by jesus christ


Well, praise the Lord.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

Can I get a hallujaa?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

What role shall Tarlok play as the series progresses? I do not fully trust him; while he is obviously nowhere near as evil or zealous as is Amon, he certainly is very ambitious himself. I expect him to continue to be a hindrance to Korra and the other protagonists, not unlike Zhao, Lon Feng, and Combustion Man from the first series, compared to the main villains of Azula and Ozai in the first series.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Tarlok is working with Amon. If he is not working with him then he is a narcissistic twit.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Also lol at Amon, sometimes you don't think about things practically but he would have been silently waiting in that room for some time waiting to just pounce on Korra.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 26, 2012)

Episode 4 is out, where can you watch it?


----------



## Judecious (Apr 26, 2012)

Is episode four out in good quality?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What role shall Tarlok play as the series progresses? I do not fully trust him; while he is obviously nowhere near as evil or zealous as is Amon, he certainly is very ambitious himself. I expect him to continue to be a hindrance to Korra and the other protagonists, not unlike Zhao, Lon Feng, and Combustion Man from the first series, compared to the main villains of Azula and Ozai in the first series.



I think he's the real villain. I think Amon will be an ally without turning a 180.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Is episode four out in good quality?



Sure, the version I have is beautiful.


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

What if a part of ozai?s evilness stayed within aang(after the energy*bending) ? And the evil part took control of aang?s bendless child?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Avatar Korra said:


> What if a part of ozai?s evilness stayed within aang(after the energy*bending) ? And the evil part took control of aang?s bendless child?



I would find that to be too far-fetched and improbable to believe; this series does not seem to have that type of supernatural elements. I still believe that Amon is simply an ordinary person who decided one day that he would seek to eliminate all benders.

Also, I am not certain if "Yokon" is the proper spelling of the name of the person who threatened Republic City before, but that is my presumption, based off the name's pronunciation, until the proper spelling is revealed.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 26, 2012)

> Watching the leaked episode of Korra
> 
> DONT JUDGE ME I CANT HELP IT
> 
> and every time asami’s on the screen i just THROW MIDDLE FINGERS EVERYWHERE BECAUSE SHES SUCH A HUGE FUCKING CUNT WHORE BITCH ASDLKHSFKA



Well I'm *going* to *have to* judge you now.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 26, 2012)

mmm, I want those links too, please.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 26, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, I am not certain if "Yokon" is the proper spelling of the name of the person who threatened Republic City before, but that is my presumption, based off the name's pronunciation, until the proper spelling is revealed.



I'm inclined to believe it's Yukon or Yukan. Sounds like an American Indian tribal name (not being racist here, srsly).


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2012)

gosh I hate triangles


----------



## Avatar Korra (Apr 26, 2012)

Starr

Read Ring x mama round 23


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well I'm *going* to *have to* judge you now.



At least post a direct link to the post. I'm starting to believe that you're making these up. 

Naw, not really. Shippers are that crazy. But seriously, post a link. I want to fap to their unjustly rage.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 26, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Sure, the version I have is beautiful.



I can wait for a better quality.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Judecious said:


> I can wait for a better quality.



No need for a better version, what we had was pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No need for a better version, what we had was pretty damn amazing.



It's flv.  That's shit


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Judecious said:


> It's flv.  That's shit





It looked amazing, just get it.


----------



## Kage (Apr 26, 2012)

Judecious said:


> It's flv.  That's shit



looked just fine when i played it jude


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It looked amazing, just get it.



This, one thousand times. It looked amazing.

Can't wait to see it again in HD come Saturday.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

I bet that Jude will be stubborn and not watch it.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

More Kosami

[sp]

[/sp]



Stunna said:


> Episode four is out?
> 
> ...I can wait two days.






Kirito said:


> Even though I don't like it, I still think Makorra will prevail.
> 
> Asami is based off Lust for a reason.



She wasn't. I read it on Konietzko's blog (I think).

Here:


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

I had to look up American TV ratings because it confused me as to why a show like Phineas and Ferb(TV-G) had a higher rating than Korra(TV-Y7-FV).
It seems that with Action/adventure shows, there really is no middle ground between TV-Y7-FV and TV-PG--which includes shows like Thundercats and Clone Wars.
So yeah it doesn't mean that a kid's show like Phineas & Ferb could potentially have more objectionable content for children than Korra.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> She wasn't. I read it on Konietzko's blog (I think).
> 
> Here:



I could have sworn she was based off Lust, but okay.


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Shipping ShitStorm is brewing: I Swear to God.
> 
> 
> 
> So upset, lol.



This series has 4 episodes so far and pairing wars already began .


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Its funny how Bolin can pine for Korra's affection and be given the "meh" shoulder in favor of Mako. While Mako can't ignore Korra in favor of the avatars worlds equivalent of a super model.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

It is not even a case of Mako ignoring Kora in favor of someone else. From the third episode it is clear that he thinks Korra is his brother's girl or at least he acknowledges the fact that Bolin has set his sights on her.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It is not even a case of Mako ignoring Kora in favor of someone else. From the third episode it is clear that he thinks Korra is his brother's girl or at least he acknowledges the fact that Bolin has set his sights on her.



Wow didn't think of it that way. Holy fuck that is BROS before HOES right there Damn Mako respect +infinity


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

I am so excited to see that Borra scene. 

Don't get me wrong, I want to see what else is in the ep but most of the spoilers I've seen so far were pairing-related or gaang-related so those are the only things I can comment about at the moment.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I had to look up American TV ratings because it confused me as to why a show like Phineas and Ferb(TV-G) had a higher rating than Korra(TV-Y7-FV).
> It seems that with Action/adventure shows, there really is no middle ground between TV-Y7-FV and TV-PG--which includes shows like Thundercats and Clone Wars.
> So yeah it doesn't mean that a kid's show like Phineas & Ferb could potentially have more objectionable content for children than Korra.



With that being said, what possibility is there of very subtle homoerotic subtext existing between two characters, such as Korra and Asami, for example?

Now, I wonder something about Amon: when he is defeated (and I shall presume that he shall be, eventually, unless the story writers decide to do something completely unconventional and have Amon be the victor at the end of the series), shall he suffer from a "villainous breakdown?" Will he lose his calm and curse Korra and all other benders for ruining his plans? Although I normally do not enjoy seeing a person broken and humiliated (such as Azula from the previous series), after Amon's arrogant and megalomaniacal attitude and terrorizing of benders, I hope that his downfall is epic and absolute. What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Lucrecia said:


> This series has 4 episodes so far and pairing wars already began .



Pairing wars begun before the season started. That's the funny thing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Pairing wars begun before the season started. That's the funny thing.



Gotta love female fans, especially the ones not old enough to drink.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

Believe me, underaged teenagers aren't the only ones displaying this embarrassing behavior.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Believe me, underaged teenagers aren't the only ones displaying this embarrassing behavior.



Then who is to blame?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey if those chicks didn't act 12 a lot of guys wouldn't be getting laid


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 27, 2012)

> Now, I wonder something about Amon: when he is defeated (and I shall presume that he shall be, eventually, unless the story writers decide to do something completely unconventional and have Amon be the victor at the end of the series), shall he suffer from a "villainous breakdown?" Will he lose his calm and curse Korra and all other benders for ruining his plans? Although I normally do not enjoy seeing a person broken and humiliated (such as Azula from the previous series), after Amon's arrogant and megalomaniacal attitude and terrorizing of benders, I hope that his downfall is epic and absolute. What does everyone else say about that?



I think you're watching the wrong show. LoK has done everything it can to make sure its readers see Amon has a point. At this point, while I see his defeat inevitable, as Amon is just one "evil" working against another, I don't expect him to be humiliated. Of course, his character and motivations still have some room to develop past that, but there's no guarantee that he will either.


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Pairing wars begun before the season started. That's the funny thing.



Even before the series started   I'm sorry, I'm speechless .

I can understand when there are 20 episodes but with 4 .


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Then who is to blame?



Everyone that is a shipper.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Also, Korra spun the woman around then kicked her in the ass


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone else feel we might get to see a secret wind technique like how water bending had blood bending and fire has lightening ?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 27, 2012)

Evidently master airbenders can conceivably pull the air out of someone's lungs. Not sure if that counts.

They wouldn't use it, because airbenders are all hippies.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Pulling air out of someone's lungs sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Evidently master airbenders can conceivably pull the air out of someone's lungs. Not sure if that counts.
> 
> They wouldn't use it, because airbenders are all hippies.



I was thinking something along the lines of vaccums and control pressure of air .


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Advanced air bending fucks with the weather.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Another question there are only 4 air benders around , I assume Aangs other bending kid was a water bender? Right?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes Kya is a waterbender and Bumi is a non bender


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 27, 2012)

Aang had three kids. Bumi, Kya and Tenzin. Kya's a waterbender, Bumi's a non-bender.

EDIT: Damn you, Matta Clatta!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Pintsize said:


> I think you're watching the wrong show. LoK has done everything it can to make sure its readers see Amon has a point. At this point, while I see his defeat inevitable, as Amon is just one "evil" working against another, I don't expect him to be humiliated. Of course, his character and motivations still have some room to develop past that, but there's no guarantee that he will either.



Why do you say that? Ozai and Azula were humiliated and broken, so why not Amon, as well?

And it does not matter if Amon's anti-bending sentiment is rational, because his actions are most certainly irrational. Bending is a talent, like being able to perform acrobatics, scientific analysis, woodworking, metalworking, calligraphy, and so forth; it is the character of the user that determines the moral inclination of the ability, as the ability has no morality of its own.

Whether or not benders actually oppress non-benders is irrelevant; what is relevant is that Amon's actions are violent and irrational. He has no right to decide that benders are evil and to take away their bending ability without a fair trial, or at all, in my mind. He captured not only a gang leader (Zolt), but also a pro-bending competitor (Bolin), showing that he does not discriminate between benders. Bolin never made any hostile action against Amon or any other non-bender, but Amon sought to harm him simply because of his ability to bend, and the same is true for Korra and numerous other benders, as well. I also highly suspect that Amon would attack a non-bender if that person allied themselves with benders or spoke of benders in a positive manner (such as Sokka or Pema).

Therefore, I shall not change my opinion that Amon is evil, is a threat to the peace and stability of Republic City, and must be defeated, but must be defeated in such a way as to show the hypocrisy of his ideals and that they are motivated by hatred, not rationality, rather than in a manner that would make him a martyr, which is what he intends to do to Korra.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 27, 2012)

Though I completely agree with you, he may have assumed Bolin was a Triple Triad since he was working a job for them when they got captured.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it was completely obvious that Bolin was taken due to him being a Triple Threat thug that night.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

In this verse the world is connected to the spirit world which is represent by their respected bending element. You destroy all of that you disconnect the world forever and there will be no balance .


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 27, 2012)

> And it does not matter if Amon's anti-bending sentiment is rational, because his actions are most certainly irrational. Bending is a talent, like being able to perform acrobatics, scientific analysis, woodworking, metalworking, calligraphy, and so forth; it is the character of the user that determines the moral inclination of the ability, as the ability has no morality of its own.



Owning a gun is a possibility in some places. In others, it's fucking stupid. While I agree that taking away all benders would seriously screw with everyone, it's pretty clear that's how most of the Equalists (if perhaps not Amon specifically) feel about Bending. That, and they see how the racism against non benders affects their daily lives.

They're acting completely rational from their point of view, they just don't have a large enough picture. But then, no one does in this story except the viewers. 



> Whether or not benders actually oppress non-benders is irrelevant; what is relevant is that Amon's actions are violent and irrational.



Double standards!



> He has no right to decide that benders are evil and to take away their bending ability without a fair trial, or at all, in my mind. He captured not only a gang leader (Zolt), but also a pro-bending competitor (Bolin), showing that he does not discriminate between benders.



Ozai didn't get a fair trial. In the end, it doesn't really matter. Power decides things.

Also, it was completely clear that Amon had no idea who he was.



> I also highly suspect that Amon would attack a non-bender if that person allied themselves with benders or spoke of benders in a positive manner (such as Sokka or Pema).



The guy knows his PR. Not that I'm saying he wouldn't want to, but he has the brains not to do something so dumb.



> Therefore, I shall not change my opinion that Amon is evil, is a threat to the peace and stability of Republic City



I am not saying Amon isn't "evil", the man clearly has something up his sleeves. However, that was never my point, and you've got a lot to learn if you think cities are stable places with serene, benevolent governments. Corruption is everywhere, and it's good to see they included it in Avatar, especially considering the age group of the "target" audience. 

Ultimately, while I do consider Amon a schemer, I have a strong suspicion that we'll get a few reasons to sympathize with him, whatever irons he has in the fire, or whatever truths he spins to his own ends. We've already gotten a few strong reasons to sympathize with the equalist movement as a whole.


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Everyone that is a shipper.



Hey I'm not as crazy as the others! 

Or am I?


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 27, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Well then you'll be missing out on all the crushed organ action.



I hated the fact that Katara could break the rules and use it whenever she wanted making her the most overpowered character besides Aang. It's a Mary Sue level move that I honestly feel that the series would be better without. The only way I'd accept it is if it is restricted to full moons only.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Amon is a revolutionary. Personally his goals aren't that strong, but the threat he poses and the fear he inspires is note worthy enough even if he only amounts to burning the world to save it. Whether or not Amon has a personal vendetta or thinks he is doing the right thing makes little difference since we don't know. I think as a villain he is "soft" considering his position in the avatar world. I could complain that the previous eviiil fire lord may have needed more reason beyond being a melgomaniac, I can say here that Amon probably needs to be more sinister. But like Lord Ozi, its the opera surrounding Amon that matters more than Amon himself. Korra like Aang before is the focus and in a way Amon may representive like Ozi was; a reflection of a inner demon given flesh and needing to be conquered.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _episode 4 junk_ 



Saying now Tarrlok will turn out to be a villain.

flashback with grown (wo)man Sokka/Toph/Aang was awesome

speaking of -who else though that it looked like Aang was on trial at one point?

oh, and Asami is pretty hot.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I hated the fact that Katara could break the rules and use it whenever she wanted making her the most overpowered character besides Aang. It's a Mary Sue level move that I honestly feel that the series would be better without. The only way I'd accept it is if it is restricted to full moons only.



?

The second time Katara used it _was_ a full moon.


----------



## Kage (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah, i'm not understanding where the claim that she can use it without a full moon is coming from.


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2012)

That flashback with Aang, Sokka and Toph looks interesting, I still wonder how they passed away, I'm sure it wasn't by age... or maybe it was *shrug*


----------



## Judecious (Apr 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Hey I'm not as crazy as the others!
> 
> Or am I?



Accept it


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2012)

Interesting episode, however I feel like it was empty. There was hardly any time to develop emotions or characters and the whole thing just seemed really rushed. In fact the entire series feels that way, we hardly see any actual depth in the story, Amon should have been saved for a few episodes while other episodes should have spent time exploring the city and dealing with miscellaneous problems. It has been a long time since Aang I want to see more history  and not just "let's get the bad guy".


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

It did feel that way, I'm expecting the next episode to make up for this one. :/


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 27, 2012)

Starr said:


> That flashback with Aang, Sokka and Toph looks interesting, I still wonder how they passed away, I'm sure it wasn't by age... or maybe it was *shrug*



They ate bad cabbages


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry guys, I don't feel the episode was "empty" at all.
If you think that way now, what'll happen when a sub-par episode airs?

Ooh boy.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> If you think that way now, what'll happen when a sub-par episode airs?
> 
> Ooh boy.



We'll say that the show sucks.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Sorry guys, I don't feel the episode was "empty" at all.
> If you think that way now, what'll happen when a sub-par episode airs?
> 
> Ooh boy.





Eternal Goob said:


> We'll say that the show sucks.



**


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

> I hate how people portray Korra as dominant in Makorra sometimes. The man is supposed to be the dominant one, if I ever spoke to men like Korra does, my boyfriend would give me the belt or we'd play the punching game!



Whaaaaaaaat


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Whaaaaaaaat


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 27, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Whaaaaaaaat



What the hell? where the fuck is that from?


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 27, 2012)

I saw it on tumblr. Some anonymous person left that message on this blog I'm following and she answered it nicely... How do you even take that kind of message seriously?


----------



## Kage (Apr 27, 2012)

you don't. at least you shouldn't.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

One should just laugh at it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We'll say that the show sucks.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

You know that someone will say it sooner or later when a really boring episode comes.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 27, 2012)

I quite liked the episode, myself. It proved that Amon isn't a good guy, showed how the more politically astute would seek to use Korra, set up a plot point regarding Aang (the flashback is hardly a one off) and even managed to pull off a little character development with Korra.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Interview with Janet Varney (voice of Korra)



> If you want me to write, like, two kooky sitcom characters making some jokes, I could probably handle that, but if you ask me to create a world where two animals combine to become super animals and you have all these amazing powers and you’re crafting all these amazing relationships between the characters and you’re creating these crazy mysteries that need to be solved, adventures, villains, that would be way too much for me to bite off.




Read the rest here - 
Listen to her podcast here -


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hm, I thought it was sweet how Korra opened up to Tenzin at the end. She's always been so guarded and about putting up a front, and I just personally saw this as the first step towards her spiritual growth.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Sorry guys, I don't feel the episode was "empty" at all.
> If you think that way now, what'll happen when a sub-par episode airs?
> 
> Ooh boy.



Airing of a sub-par episode? Sounds impossible to me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I could have sworn she was based off Lust, but okay.



I read that too. Actually, I thought the Nickpress site said it as well. 



Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved that part. 



Huey Freeman said:


> Anyone else feel we might get to see a secret wind technique like how water bending had blood bending and fire has lightening ?



I hope so. All the other elements have one, and I want to see what else they could invent for Airbending. If the possibility of sucking the air out of someone's lungs and whatnot does not count as that "special" part of the bending, of course.



> I hate how people portray Korra as dominant in Makorra sometimes. The man is supposed to be the dominant one, if I ever spoke to men like Korra does, my boyfriend would give me the belt or we'd play the punching game!


----------



## Bringer (Apr 27, 2012)

he would get the belt.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Gunners and Terra, the character you're talking about is actually a man.
The voice is suspect I know but that's just Dee Bradley Baker showing off his range.
Samurai Momo from Nightmares & Daydreams more or less has the same voice.


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Interesting episode, however I feel like it was empty. There was hardly any time to develop emotions or characters and the whole thing just seemed really rushed. In fact the entire series feels that way, we hardly see any actual depth in the story, Amon should have been saved for a few episodes while other episodes should have spent time exploring the city and dealing with miscellaneous problems. It has been a long time since Aang I want to see more history  and not just "let's get the bad guy".



So basically, you want filler episodes? Like in the original series.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 28, 2012)

*I want more beeding on beeding fights.......*


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

You mean bending on bending?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 28, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> You mean bending on bending?



*Yeah buddy...........*


----------



## Judecious (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Korra's jelly face is awesome.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see episode 4 :33


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

The leak's quality was excellent, no reason to have waited for a better version.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 28, 2012)

I only watch HD quality


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

I can actually see Korra's pores in the video that's online.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh shit @ old Sucka, Tough and Aang


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 28, 2012)

I have go get used to an older Aang.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

Sucka and Tough?
Was that intentional?


----------



## Deweze (Apr 28, 2012)

I feel like that ending is overused


*Spoiler*: __ 



The enemy has the hero and can easily win but lets them go...


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

Deweze said:


> I feel like that ending is overused
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well he was right. When it comes to destroying a revered symbol timing is everything.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 28, 2012)

Deweze said:


> I feel like that ending is overused
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was that or DDJ "she loses one element crap". Avatar the girl with no powers  And besides its not like the villain wants to kill the avatar, so i can believe that considering the alternative...shudder....


----------



## Wan (Apr 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The leak's quality was excellent, no reason to have waited for a better version.



No reason unless you have a single shred of respect for Mike, Bryan, and everyone else involved, that is.

Oh, and if you don't want Koh stealing the faces of kittens.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> No reason unless you have a single shred of respect for Mike, Bryan, and everyone else involved, that is.



I don't think that Jude was thinking about that at all. 



> Oh, and if you don't want Koh stealing the faces of kittens.



I do want that to happen.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 28, 2012)

Someone hook me up with some Old-Aang clips! (Suitable for mobile devices.) Reppage will be awarded!


----------



## Bioness (Apr 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> So basically, you want filler episodes? Like in the original series.



Not exactly filler but just slow the fuck down with the story.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

It's fine the way it's going. Plus next week will be a breather from all the Amon stuff.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Not exactly filler but just slow the fuck down with the story.



Well, when they were creating the show they only had 12 episodes to design the show around at first.  They needed to quickly move into the story.  :/


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 28, 2012)

Why is a pro bending episode filler? because this is just a break and snap back to the status quo


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2012)

I missed the flasbackkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Why is a pro bending episode filler? because this is just a break and snap back to the status quo



Nothing involving Pro bending is filler.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2012)

Soo seeing as we know Mako and Korra are destined to be together.... What's going to be wrong with this new girl? Something has got to be wrong with her for Mako to leave someone that seems thus far to be a promising love interest with no issues.... what's her issue going to be?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2012)

New chick has the same voice as star saphire. Weird.
new water guy is kinda cool.
Sato is sponsoring the ferrets. How unexpected!
 How old are you bolin? A flower and a cupcake?
Amon
That was an intense meeting. Even i was wondering how that would play out.
aang and toph look manly as fuck.
sokka, surprisingly, doesnt.
need aang/korra interraction asap.
lame ending, mainly cause of the dialogue.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2012)

Korra's getup at the gala was hot. I love the colors.

and I really hope that we'll get to see her go in her little avatar meditation state and talk to the previous avatars, particularly Aang.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Soo seeing as we know Mako and Korra are destined to be together.... What's going to be wrong with this new girl? Something has got to be wrong with her for Mako to leave someone that seems thus far to be a promising love interest with no issues.... what's her issue going to be?



Honey trap man shes a honey trap


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder how the three of them died.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

Seychelle Gabriel is Asami's voice actress. I don't see anything about her being involved with Green Lantern.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> and I really hope that we'll get to see her go in her little avatar meditation state and talk to the previous avatars, particularly Aang.



We will see that happen though it might be a few episodes before that happens.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 28, 2012)

Well they sound the same. I only heard like 3 lines from new though.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 28, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Soo seeing as we know Mako and Korra are destined to be together.... What's going to be wrong with this new girl? Something has got to be wrong with her for Mako to leave someone that seems thus far to be a promising love interest with no issues.... what's her issue going to be?



Shes too perfect
As in this is too good to be true kind of perfect as in plot device perfect.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We will see that happen though it might be a few episodes before that happens.



Korra isn't exactly spiritual, but she did have flashbacks so she may go in the Avatar state sooner than expected.



I fucking love her.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> Korra isn't exactly spiritual, but she did have flashbacks so she may go in the Avatar state sooner than expected.



Perhaps, just think that it's too soon for such a thing.


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

My middle finger to the Avatar State - too broken. Aang only defeated the Godly Ozai with its infinite power. 

I want to see Korra not have to rely on it, or make Amon somehow strong enough where the Avatar State gives her the only chance for success. Just want an even playing field this time around.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> My middle finger to the Avatar State - too broken. Aang only defeated the Godly Ozai with its infinite power.



Yeah that was incredibly disappointing


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I fucking love her.



Eww dude, she is like eight.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Eww dude, she is like eight.



Ikki is actually 7, not 8


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah that was incredibly disappointing



Agreed.

Did he even really need to learn the four elements to defeat Ozai? Once he entered the Avatar State, he would use them all anyway. 




Bioness said:


> Ikki is actually 7, not 8



Oh, that's cool then.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 28, 2012)

Too old.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> My middle finger to the Avatar State - too broken. Aang only defeated the Godly Ozai with its infinite power.
> 
> I want to see Korra not have to rely on it, or make Amon somehow strong enough where the Avatar State gives her the only chance for success. Just want an even playing field this time around.


Well Ozai only made it to the Avatar state because of Aang's passive nature. If he redirected the lightning in his face right there and then he would have been a crumpled mess on the ground.



Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Did he even really need to learn the four elements to defeat Ozai? Once he entered the Avatar State, he would use them all anyway.
> 
> ...


In season 2 he did put learning the four elements to the side in favor of mastering the Avatar state ( when the group split up temporarily) he abandoned his training and got shot with lightning. From that point on he had no choice but to learn the Avatar state as he couldn't access the state until Ozai unlocked his chakra.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

> Did he even really need to learn the four elements to defeat Ozai? Once he entered the Avatar State, he would use them all anyway.



Probably not, two of the elements should have been enough.  But I suppose that Aang's relative lack of experience would have hindered him in the fight.


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Well Ozai only made it to the Avatar state because of Aang's passive nature. If he redirected the lightning in his face right there and then he would have been a crumpled mess on the ground.



That's true, definitely true.

But still, that fight was determined the moment Aang entered the Avatar State, there was nothing Ozai could do. The final battle wasn't as epic for me, because of it.

I actually enjoyed Zuko and Azula's battle a bit more. Short as it was.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 28, 2012)

Tenzin's children and his interaction with them is funny as hell.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 28, 2012)

The chief is still a massive bitch I see.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> The chief is still a massive bitch I see.



Hopefully that aspect of her never changes.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> That's true, definitely true.
> 
> But still, that fight was determined the moment Aang entered the Avatar State, there was nothing Ozai could do. The final battle wasn't as epic for me, because of it.
> 
> I actually enjoyed Zuko and Azula's battle a bit more. Short as it was.


Well that's why I liked how they showed the fights simultaneously (Sokka, Toph and Suki destroying the ships is included in that too). The fans got a well balanced fight, an ass whooping, and strategical master pieces; the writers got to show the individual character growths in a way that was fitting.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Honey trap man shes a honey trap





Matta Clatta said:


> Shes too perfect
> As in this is too good to be true kind of perfect as in plot device perfect.



Yes I figured as much. Guess she will try to buy his love and he wont be feeling that to heavy, then since she is a daddies girl she will try to rebuke their team funds and cause Korra not to like her anymore then she already does. By this time there is no hope for them to win and of course Tenzin comes to the rescue with his airbender son of Aang money and save the day...<<<< Don't forget to quote me when my fanfic comes to pass folks..


----------



## videlbriefs (Apr 28, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Shes too perfect
> As in this is too good to be true kind of perfect as in plot device perfect.



Agreed. Asami is supposed to be an expert driver, yet could've turned Mako into a human pancake. Accidents happen, but I wouldn't be shocked if this was intentional on her part. Maybe she's not as sweet as she comes off and her goal is really getting close to Korra (malicious intent or not). Apparently she's well trained in self defense and is tough, which is wonderful since I don't like DID characters much and would like that Korra had an actual female friend her own age.


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

Damn, so the wait for episode 5 begins.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Damn, so the wait for episode 5 begins.



Not that bad of a wait. :byakuya


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2012)

I like how Korra is scared shitless of Amon. Her character is really grounded.


----------



## Suzy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Tahno. I hope he proves to be as utterly fabulous as his concept art implied.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I like how Korra is scared shitless of Amon. Her character is really grounded.



Yes, it's a good thing for her character. :33


----------



## Ruby Moon (Apr 28, 2012)

Amon is effectively terrifying. I hope it'll last the whole of this season. 

And hey, flashbacks! Aang grew a beard. Toph looked the same as ever. I'm surprised they didn't show Katara, though we did get to see Sokka. 

Asami really does look like Lust from Full Metal Alchemist. She and Mako look good together. I was sad Pabu wasn't around. Korra ought to have shared her fears with Bolin while she had the chance. It's better to be scared together than being scared alone. 

That Northern Water Tribe guy, Tarlok? He's one slick, sleazy guy. Korra should stick to her own devices instead of associating with him any further.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2012)

Rep goes to anyone who gets a screen grab of the flash back..


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

Bolin's impression of Amon made me laugh.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I like how Korra is scared shitless of Amon. Her character is really grounded.



I like it too. Should make her character even stronger (not in a physical sense here).


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2012)

Poor Tenzin.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 28, 2012)

Is there anywhere I can watch episode 4? I missed it this morning and Nick decided to run shit instead of reairing it in the afternoon.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 28, 2012)

mmmmmm


*Spoiler*: _for the Potential_


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

That sure is a nice hair flip.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 28, 2012)

Indeed. 

Favorite line from tumblr:



> T_T!!
> 
> GIRL WHO SAVES YOUR ASS AND YOUR BROTHER’S GETS TREATED LIKE SHIT
> 
> ...



Some people just don't realize the power of a good hair flip.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

People are fools.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Bolin's impression of Amon made me laugh.



Bolin's Amon impression was the best part of that episode.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 28, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Is there anywhere I can watch episode 4? I missed it this morning and Nick decided to run shit instead of reairing it in the afternoon.



Just google it....

Seriously "Legend of Korra Episode 4 Online".


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Just google it....
> 
> Seriously "Legend of Korra Episode 4 Online".



People often forget that google is their friend.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Google is our enemy.


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Favorite line from tumblr:
> 
> ...



Link please, so that I may respond to her.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know, something is wrong with that hair flip.


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 28, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Rep goes to anyone who gets a screen grab of the flash back..



gif time.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just so everyone knows, there's a new Korra subform that just got created. 



Boo Yah!


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 28, 2012)

omg. 

that's great.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 28, 2012)

I've gotta say, they have a way with making villains come off as intimidating. They did it with Ozai and now they're doing it with Amon.

As for the fast pace, well the season is only 12 episodes long. They at least still have good humor, and while I'm not as attached to these characters as much as the GAang yet, I like the way they're handling them so far and I'm sure I will be by the end.

Loved seeing Aang, Sokka and Toph as adults. I can't wait for Korra to talk to Aang.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2012)

narutoguy03 said:


> gif time.


Goddamn...I was really excited when this flashback came up.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 28, 2012)

Asami is a master Hairbender. :ho


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2012)

Aang certainly has grown into a different face. 

@the subforum:

Is it perma, or just temp?


----------



## Mako (Apr 28, 2012)

Mako are you retarded? Why would you date a girl who ran you over?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder who's that third fellow.

And I didn't quite catch what was said in the beginning about Aaang handling a problem in Republic City.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2012)

His name's Yukone. I wonder what he did to Republic City...


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm always interested in the way people interpret an episode. I've read such things as episode 4 is "slow and boring" to "quick and rushed".

There's gotta be some sort of middle there, guys.

Boy, I wish I weren't so defensive about this show. I didn't work on it, have no friends who did and it's not putting any money in my pockets. Yet somehow I treat ATLA and Korra like my children.

Weird.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 28, 2012)

Goob, Google is the Alpha and Omega, the Allseeing Eye, the All knowing. The Source of All.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2012)

Online link for episode 4 please? :3


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 28, 2012)

Foster said:


> Mako are you retarded? Why would you date a girl who ran you over?



Never heard of love at first vehicular assault?


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

> I like the show so far.
> 
> But does everybody really love the animation that much? I think it’s *below Avatar*. The transitions between poses don’t look very smooth to me. It’s somewhat distracting.
> And the backgrounds/staging isn’t as good as Avatar, I feel things can be much to messy at times.



Certainly sounds like she knows what she knows what she's talking about but I think my eyes are a better judge.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2012)

Saw Episode 4,


*Spoiler*: __ 



 for some weird reason I suspect Tarlokk as Amon, can't wait for the next few episodes.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 28, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Saw Episode 4,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone suspects the slimy guy of being the traitor. Doubly so for politicians.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 28, 2012)

Tarlokk is a waterbender. That kinda goes against Amon's M.O., don't it?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 28, 2012)

Asami is kinda clingy imo
I had to roll my eyes when she said Mako made her feel safe. Didn't her bio say she had the best self defense training money could buy? IDK then again Bolin's bio said he was a ladies man but here he is stuck in the friendzone crushing on korra hard.

Mako is surprisingly goofy
one moment hes all serious business the next hes all happy.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 28, 2012)

Lends even more evidence towards her being a honey trap.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 28, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Tarlokk is a waterbender. That kinda goes against Amon's M.O., don't it?



It could... then again, maybe he's making a power-play; defeat "Amon", take out the Avatar and become the big hero of Republic City.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2012)

True Onom....>_>


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 28, 2012)

Good episode.

Korra`s expected avatar plot problems were handled well. Perhaps her issues revolve from some unresolved issue from Aang`s later years that she inherited from him

Mako is headed in the right direction for the potential of landing quality pussy as a teen.

Bolin is crap. He is no where even close to Sokka level. Now that was a guy who had pussy thrown at him and knew what to do

The ponytail man is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Tenzin`s kids are so great.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah Tenzin's kids are not nearly as annoying as I feared.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 28, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Lends even more evidence towards her being a honey trap.



Then perhaps she and her father are pushing the anti-bending movement? Were they shown as being benders? I know they were wearing red, but I can't off-hand remember them saying they could. Of course, I only saw the episode once and don't quite remember everything...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 28, 2012)

Neither of them gave any indication that they were benders.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

> You know what… I’m actually EXTREMELY disappointed with Legend of Korra.
> 
> I was hiding my feelings for it, because I really wanted it to be good. I was convincing myself that it was good… but in all actuality, it sucks. Bad.
> 
> ...



Ugh. Give up the show then.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2012)

> Right from the beginning of Avatar: The Last Airbender, it was an amazing show. The story unfolded at just the right speed, and everything the gang did was exciting, and always funny. I haven’t laughed once in Legend of Korra, simply because* NONE OF THE CHARACTERS ARE FUNNY*, and that takes so much away from the show.



Impossible. The Meelo scene HAD to have made even the most hardcore hater giggle...right?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2012)

I expect some sexy Korra time later...


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 28, 2012)

He can't recognize good television. Screw him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2012)

If there is a new sub-forum dedicated to this series, does the forum still need this thread?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 28, 2012)

depends on how long the sub-forum will be up here


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 28, 2012)

I think Korra is gonna end up with Bollin


----------



## Klue (Apr 28, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I think Korra is gonna end up with Bollin



Oh no you dit-ten.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

With Episode 4 I finally got a taste of all that I was expecting from The Legend of Korra. 

Great animation, great action, great lighting, great life lesson in the end, REALLY well-done character development and not just for Korra but Mako too. 

I love how they didn't really push the jealousy thing with Korra and Mako. She showed a bit of aggression but that was it. Anything more than that would have come off as too fast seeing that they haven't known each other that long.

Do I even have to mention that flashback?  

I am officially invested. Brilliant episode.


----------



## hehey (Apr 28, 2012)

what exactly is a honey trap?


----------



## Bringer (Apr 28, 2012)

Toph looks like she came out of a stretcher machine.....


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 28, 2012)

hehey said:


> what exactly is a honey trap?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Toph looks like she came out of a stretcher machine.....



I was thinking the same. It looks like something attempted to grab her hair and pull her backwards, and only succeeded in making her face and hair really weirdly shaped. 

I still love her though. pek


----------



## Turrin (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's my thoughts on the new episode:

1. I don't think Tarrlok is working for Amon or is Amon like other people seem to believe he is. Rather I think Tarrlok is actually the exact opposite of Amon, in the fact that he wants benders to reign supreme over none benders. Remember Amon did not take Korra's bending away because he realized that Korra would simply become a martyr which the benders would rally behind wiping out the none benders, I think that's Tarrlok's plan to have Korra be defeated by Amon and use the avatar's defeat the rally the benders behind him against the none benders. It also wouldn't surprise me if Tarrlok is the Water Bender Triad Boss. 

2. Yakone is an interesting character considering he was powerful enough where Ang had to personally handle him. Clearly Yakone had to be a bender though, because if he wasn't than Ang would have run into the same situation as Korra where if Yakone was a none bender than Ang defeating him would only make him a martyr. However perhaps Ang did defeat Yakone and took his bending away like Ozai, than later he became Amon. Or maybe he is not Amon at all and is instead working with Tarrlok on the side of the benders and probably the triad.

3. Asami (was that her name?), has got to be a double agent, just due to the fact that if she wasn't than Mako and her would w/o a doubt end up together and there would be no romantic tension between her Korra & Mako. The only question I have is which side is she working on, is it Amon & the side of the None Benders or is it Tarrlok and probably the Triad? What could also be interesting is if Asami was Amon


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 29, 2012)

If Asami is as good of a honeytrap as I hope she is than Mako has to take that ass by episode 6

Avatar is the type of series that likes to hold out on suspicious characters.

I'll bet that Bolin cockblocks somehow


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2012)

Meh, I don't trust Asami, she's way too into it all


----------



## Mako (Apr 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> Meh, I don't trust Asami, she's way too into it all



Especially running over Mako. I will not forgive.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> Meh, I don't trust Asami, she's way too into it all



She is pretty untrustworthy. :/


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2012)

Starr said:


> Meh, I don't trust Asami, she's way too into it all



lol, what do you mean?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 29, 2012)

If those two aren't benders, I'd say they are almost certainly involved in the anti-bending movement. They certainly have the resources, and Mako gives them the perfect cover to get close to the Avatar.



Superstarseven said:


> Ugh. Give up the show then.



I said this in the Young Justice thread, but this is just the Weekend of Wangst. OH NO, THE CREATOR DECIDED THAT THEIR VISION FOR THEIR SHOW WAS NOT WHAT I WROTE IN MY 62-PART FANFIC! THIS SHOW BETRAYED ME!

My fucking God, people.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

The Avatar fandom is traditionally half retarded. My enjoyment of the series usually increases by reading their collective brain power snap, recede and grow back after every three episodes. Greatness draws out the single cell sludge from every corner of the internet so the intelligent fans take it as a honor to be given the privilege to laugh.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

watching episode 4 right now


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> watching episode 4 right now



don't fucking kid


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> watching episode 4 right now



Wow, took you long enough.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 29, 2012)

I just watched the 4th episode now and I liked Asami.

And I conclude that I don't want to take any shipping side because it's retarded. 

And I like the father-daughter/master-pupil moment between Korra and Tenzin. pek It was so cute in so many levels. pek Tenzin is quickly becoming one of my favorite characters. pek

I hope Katara will arrive to bring light to some of the problems here. No doubt that even though she probably wasn't there in the flashback, Aang would confide about it later to her.

Am I the only one who thought that Asami's feelings for Mako were genuine? And I don't think she has something cooked up behind the curtains? LOL, give the poor girl a break.

AND I WANT KORRA MEETING AANG, I BET IT'S GOING TO BE AWESOME!


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> don't fucking kid



???



Eternal Goob said:


> Wow, took you long enough.



Had to wait for HD


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

dat Asami. 

I like it better this way: Mako X Asami; Korra X Brolin 

adult Aang looks as ugly as Sokka.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> Had to wait for HD



Oh I freaked out because my brain went "did he just get an early release of episode 5!?!?!"


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

> Am I the only one who thought that Asami's feelings for Mako were genuine?



Probably.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

> Am I the only one who thought that Asami's feelings for Mako were genuine?


it's still too early. they just met afterall. 
but I have high hopes they'll end up together endgame.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 29, 2012)

UGH. Shippers I swear.... Everyone is antagonizing her just because she's wrecking their beloved ship.

EDIT: I'm now praying that Asami is a genuinely nice girl, no secret double-agent or some sort, who really likes Mako and is a little bit of spoilt since her father own an empire.

Just to make all the antagonizing shippers feel bad and guilty for throwing her under the bus.

LOL, who am I kidding. I bet that they don't even mind if she's nice and all. She's the witch for seducing Mako.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> UGH. Shippers I swear.... Everyone is antagonizing her just because she's wrecking their beloved ship.
> 
> EDIT: I'm now praying that Asami is a genuinely nice girl, no secret double-agent or some sort, who really likes Mako and is a little bit of spoilt since her father own an empire.





I'm coming around to hoping for that as well.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe Mako is too macho for a girl who can casually kick his ass and has more muscle definition in one arm than he does in his entire body. Funny we hear about all the male avatars getting bitches but the female avatars seems to be forever alone.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Maybe Mako is too macho for a girl who can casually kick his ass and has more muscle definition in one arm than he does in his entire body. Funny we hear about all the male avatars getting bitches but the female avatars seems to be forever alone.



Men are clearly intimidated by female avatars.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

well, Korra can lift full grown adults with just her one arm. definitely way too macho for Mako.


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _BATHE IN THEIR BLOOD KORRA_


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

Bolin : I'm going to fuck the avatar 
Mako :The avatar will fuck me


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> *Spoiler*: _BATHE IN THEIR BLOOD KORRA_



Technically both female avatars advice to aang was...killed that bitch.

PMS + Avatar State...bad combo.....


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> *Spoiler*: _BATHE IN THEIR BLOOD KORRA_


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 29, 2012)

Adult Aang looks like an impostor. That beard was pathetic and his face....omg his face is atrocious. He looks nothing like kid Aang or any other adult Air Nomads. Toph shouldn't be so tall either imo but Sokka is acceptable.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Fourangers said:


> *Spoiler*: _BATHE IN THEIR BLOOD KORRA_



That's awesome


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Rated 9.5.  Are people serious?



Solid 8.5 but 9.5?  smh


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

10 for me don't be jelly


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> 10 for me don't be jelly



I am not jelly.  9.5-10 would mean the show is perfect.

8.5 for me and I expect it to get better.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

10 for me easily as well. best animated/cartoon show out there right now imo. 

it was 9.5 until Asami came along. 



Killer Bee said:


> Adult Aang looks like an impostor. That beard was pathetic and his face....omg his face is atrocious. He looks nothing like kid Aang or any other adult Air Nomads. Toph shouldn't be so tall either imo but Sokka is acceptable.


he looks like a no name background character.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> 10 for me easily as well. best animated/cartoon show out there right now imo.
> 
> it was 9.5 until Asami came along.



You don't expect it to get better then?  Since it's already perfect 

She's my favorite now.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> I am not jelly.  9.5-10 would mean the show is perfect.
> 
> 8.5 for me and I expect it to get better.



9.5 - 10> doesn't mean that the show is perfect silly.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> 9.5 - 10> doesn't mean that the show is perfect silly.



a 10 isn't perfect? 

Since when


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

Aang looks he would .Fuck.Your.Shit. I think the avatar has physical features not common to other people of their group when they get older. Hell Avatar Roku looked much different anyone else in the fire nation. But never the less I thought Aang looked pretty boss but i think its more of a sign of a slightly older art direction than anything. A character like Korra would be out of place in the Last Air bender.

I don't know what you talking. There is perfect and there is AVATAR LEVEL. So obviously the show is only beginning at a 10, i'm expecting it to dial up to 11 and beyond.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> a 10 isn't perfect?
> 
> Since when



Less than 10 silly.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay just finished watching Ep 4 with my sisters. We all thought that there's definitely something suspicious about Asami; it'll be kinda dull if she were to just be a plot device for jealousy. But at the end of the episode I really wanna believe that her feelings are real and she's not a spy


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 29, 2012)

Avatar Ryoshi? If you mean Roku, he looked like he was from the fire nation. 

I was expecting Adult Aang to look like his statue:



Not this fodder design:


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Avatar probably did look like his statue when he was younger.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree, that dude looks nothing like Aang.  Shitty artists.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> You don't expect it to get better then?  Since it's already perfect
> 
> She's my favorite now.


maybe it's just the Asami fangasm talking.  

because damn, she's puuurfect.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> maybe it's just the Asami fangasm talking.
> 
> because damn, she's puuurfect.



She isn't perfect, she needs to show that she is a fighter before we can say that.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> maybe it's just the Asami fangasm talking.
> 
> because damn, she's puuurfect.



They better make KorraxAsami canon


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She isn't perfect, she needs to show that she is a fighter before we can say that.



Screw that.  She's perfect already


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Screw that.  She's perfect already



No, she needs to be a fighter.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> I agree, that dude looks nothing like Aang.  Shitty artists.



He does look a bit like Aang.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

Asami probably won't be a fighter.  
doesn't mean she's not perfect.  coz she is. 

perfect waifu tier.

but I'm guessing she'll have some talents that would be useful tho(betting on engineering).


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> They better make KorraxAsami canon


oh yeah. 

/checks on paheal.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

> Asami probably won't be a fighter.
> doesn't mean she's not perfect. coz she is.



If she isn't a fighter than she isn't perfect.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

fighting isn't everything. 

Ursa proved that.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> fighting isn't everything.
> 
> Ursa proved that.



It isn't everything but to be a perfect being one must be a fighter. 

I don't know any Ursa.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Korra looked amazing in this episode.  People better not ignore that because of asami 

edit
not


----------



## Bringer (Apr 29, 2012)

Ursa is Zuko mom

Avatar Wiki said Asami lcan fight in the trivia


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Korra looked amazing in this episode.



She did. pek


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

Killer Bee said:


> Avatar Ryoshi? If you mean Roku, he looked like he was from the fire nation.
> 
> I was expecting Adult Aang to look like his statue:
> 
> ...



Ruko looked like he was from the fire nation yes. But he also didn't look like anyone else in the fire nation.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Ursa is Zuko mom
> 
> Avatar Wiki said Asami lcan fight in the trivia



Ah, thanks.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

Amon is a pussy.  It was suppose to be him vs Korra but he came with his whole crew 

respect gone.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

I actually respect him more now, man is smart.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 29, 2012)

How can you respect that?


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Fighting fair isn't something that a villain should be doing.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 29, 2012)

Amon's basically saying "I'm only doing the stereotypical thing of letting you keep your bending instead of taking it away as a villain of my nature would realistically do because its just more fun to watch you squirm."


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Amon's basically saying "I'm only doing the stereotypical thing of letting you keep your bending instead of taking it away as a villain of my nature would realistically do because its just more fun to watch you squirm."


----------



## Fourangers (Apr 29, 2012)

I also thought it was smart of his part even though I don't respect this aspect.

Korra is easily manipulated, too hot-headed and can't control much of her impulsive nature.

This is shown easily with Amon and how.....what was his name again? *checks* Tyrrlan. It's easy to read her, it's easy to make her do what they want her to do.

Hopefully we'll see progression in this department about Korra. Calmly thinking, planning before acting. 

Well, but not removing her abrasive nature, which is part of her charm, I guess.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It isn't everything but to be a perfect being one must be a fighter.
> 
> I don't know any Ursa.





BringerOfChaos said:


> Ursa is Zuko mom
> 
> Avatar Wiki said Asami lcan fight in the trivia


well well. 

yeah, Ursa is Zuko's mom who sacrifice herself to save the future Fire Lord who, as we all know, was instrumental in the defeat of Fire Lord Ozai and helped bring balance to the world. 

she is a true hero.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

Amon is a cool guy. would have been awesome to see him fight(more like own) Korra this episode though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2012)

I really liked Asami Sato in this episode, don't get the fandom hatred towards her.


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 29, 2012)

I found this interesting post on tumblr


----------



## Spica (Apr 29, 2012)

Lucrecia said:


> I found this interesting post on tumblr



If her role in the show is not to be the perfect rich girl and Korra's love rival, but the heartbreak of Mako because she's an Equalist, Titanic will rise.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 29, 2012)

looool it's a stripe on Asami's helmet. and the goggle shape is different.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 29, 2012)

He looks like an older Aang...The statue looks more like an asian Aang during his early twenties.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't see why people don't like the old gang's grown up characters designs. Sokka looks like a cooler version of his father, which makes sense. Toph pretty much looks exactly as one would expect her too, maybe a bit taller, but she was only 12 in last airbender. Ang to me looks like he became a serious fully realized Avatar, now perhaps people don't like that he lost his childish appearance, but again he was only 12 in last airbender.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 29, 2012)

Asami is hot as hell , not a hardcore shipper but she suits mako better, korra is more suited to bolin imo. 
also that water tribe guy is a douchebag, i really really hope korra kicks his ass at some point.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

> korra is more suited to bolin imo.



Perhaps.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 29, 2012)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I think Korra is gonna end up with Bollin



What evidence do you have to support that claim?


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 29, 2012)

*LOL THIS AVATAR IS A JOKE SHE A PUNK AANG WOULD NEVER BE AFRAID OF SOME NON- bender.* 

_*SHE MAKE THIS SHOW BAD.*_


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2012)

hey obvious troll


you're obvious


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 29, 2012)

*Troll?

I'm telling how i feel about the show right?

Is this not the place to do it?

Tell me if im wrong?*


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 29, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *LOL THIS AVATAR IS A JOKE SHE A PUNK AANG WOULD NEVER BE AFRAID OF SOME NON- bender.*
> 
> _*SHE MAKE THIS SHOW BAD.*_



i think she make this show good.

but what do i know, i don't type in all caps D:


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *LOL THIS AVATAR IS A JOKE SHE A PUNK AANG WOULD NEVER BE AFRAID OF SOME NON- bender.*
> 
> _*SHE MAKE THIS SHOW BAD.*_



aang got his ass kicked by jet and the Archers from blue spirit.


----------



## Hana (Apr 29, 2012)

I always thought she was a bit overpowered since Aang only started out with airbending in the first series, but this episode showed just how inexperienced Korra is. I also like that we finally saw a hint of her seeing the spirit world/Aang's memories.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to another one of my sections, Flocka.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 29, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *LOL THIS AVATAR IS A JOKE SHE A PUNK AANG WOULD NEVER BE AFRAID OF SOME NON- bender.*
> 
> _*SHE MAKE THIS SHOW BAD.*_



Aang was afraid of no one because he was a little kid who didn't know any better right away. Korra is different.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps.



well i say it because korra is loads like my sister, and my sisters bf is way more like bolin in personality than mako 

i think korra is more likely to end up with mako though, the show seems to favor that pairing more.

why is this thread not in the avatar subforum?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Aang was afraid of no one because he was a little kid who didn't know any better right away. Korra is different.



Actually he did know better. I suppose I shouldn't be surprised at people ignoring certain events for their own advantage.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 29, 2012)

It took Aang awhile for him to actually be afraid of something in the show. We see him deal with things like anxiety or uncertainty but he was never afraid of anyone up until season 3.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> It took Aang awhile for him to actually be afraid of something in the show. We see him deal with things like anxiety or uncertainty but he was never afraid of anyone up until season 3.



That wasn't your claim. You claimed he was not afraid of anything *because he did not realise what he was up against* which is complete bull shit.


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Troll?
> 
> I'm telling how i feel about the show right?
> 
> ...



And there are much better ways to go about it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 29, 2012)

C'mon Klue, he believes that "Korra make show bad".

How else would you want him to write it?
Can't we express our opinions in our own unique way?


----------



## Spica (Apr 29, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What evidence do you have to support that claim?



Yeah, evidence!


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Aang was afraid of no one because he was a little kid who didn't know any better right away. Korra is different.



Aang never ran into anyone who should have scared him like Amon is scaring Korra. He wasn't afraid of hordes of Fire Nation soldiers or the Dai Li because he could whoop all their asses, not because he was a kid. 

And Aang was scared of lots of other stuff all through the show anyway, like Firebending and the Avatar state. So...not sure what this "didn't know better" is coming from.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2012)

Aang was afraid of the blue spirit, not zuko but the blue spirit


----------



## The Potential (Apr 29, 2012)

All this Aang not being scared nonsense I don't see the point when him and Korra are supposed to be two totally different characters.... So just because they are both the Avatar means they can't be afraid of anything? Or because Aang wasn't to the degree Korra is she is a punk?

No.. just no..


----------



## Klue (Apr 29, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> C'mon Klue, he believes that "Korra make show bad".
> 
> How else would you want him to write it?
> Can't we express our opinions in our own unique way?



All "caps", terrible sentence structure. Yeah, he could do a better job sharing his opinion.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 29, 2012)

*Ha the new avatar is a fail she lost most of her fight so far even tho she is" Much stronger then Aang" hahahahah get the hell out.*


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 29, 2012)

^fail troll above


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 29, 2012)

*Ha I'm keeping it real...............

Ms. Jove what do you think?*


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 29, 2012)

weird i thought the main characters actually having emotions and shit was one of the old show's strengths 

and i'd think it would still be true with korra


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2012)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> *Ha I'm keeping it real...............
> 
> Ms. Jove what do you think?*



I don't usually post in this thread. Korra does have a long way to go, but Aang also lost quite a few battles.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 29, 2012)

Having more bending doesn't up front make you better... as we can plainly see with Korra... Not that big a deal though, not everyone can
 just be the best at what they do.. Gives Korra time to grow, character development and all that jazz..


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> That wasn't your claim. You claimed he was not afraid of anything *because he did not realise what he was up against* which is complete bull shit.



Its right there in my first post on the subject 
He didn't know fear right away(as in for awhile) because of his youth I think that's a legit claim. He finally experienced legit fear in season 3 after many episodes when he started considering what he was doing.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't like how Korra got man handled in the last episode tho. Someone made an excellent point that the scene was very cliche. I felt as if it also hurt the perception of Amon himself. An overly complicated plan that will turn on him. People will look back and say he had the chance to finish her off...


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2012)

killing an icon is about timing. 

its better to kill her later when it would destroy all resisting then to kill her when it would make her a martyr and bring every bender and person who believes in the avatar in the city against them


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 29, 2012)

In the city? He meant the world >>>


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah... Besides, who knows what'd happen if you took away the Avatar's Bending? Considering what they embody, I doubt things would end well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2012)

the line between terrorist and freedom fighter in the mind of the public masses is a fragile thing


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 29, 2012)

_The Avatar is a great name. He must kill the name before he kills the person._


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 29, 2012)

So, anyone else think Asami is an Equalist and chi blocker?

I really can't tell, since (IMO) she so obviously _is _ that
she obviously _isn't._


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

There is a pretty good chance of her being one but I hope not. :/


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2012)

Her coming out of nowhere to Fulfill all of mako's dreams and desires [ Money,Fame and tang,] just seems too convenient


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2012)

It is, far too much for comfort.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 29, 2012)

Mako already had a bit of fame just from being a popular Pro-bender.
One would wonder why Asami would side with the Equalists. She loves probending, dates a bender, and is a member of the Elite upper class in Republic City.

The real question should be, why aren't any of the teens in Korra attending school?

Three weeks, 4 episodes later and I've never seen anyone bring that up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 29, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Mako already had a bit of fame just from being a popular Pro-bender.
> One would wonder why Asami would side with the Equalists. *She loves probending, dates a bender,* and is a member of the Elite upper class in Republic City.
> 
> .



So she says, if she is an Equalists sent to get close to mako and by proxy korra, she could say a number of things,also being rich doesn't automatically rule her out,


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 29, 2012)

How many teens have we seen in Korra though? The brothers are orphans and grew up on the streets, and not sure of Republic City's policy on required education.

Come to think of it, Haku, Freedom Fighters, Katara and Sokka didnt go to school either. Formal education seems to be for the wealthy in the Avatarverse.


----------



## Friday (Apr 29, 2012)

The animation of this series is noticeably different from the previous show. I don't mind it too much, but it did get rusty a little during the infiltration scene.

I think Korra does have time to improve, but she definitely isn't as strong as the 17-year old Aang would have been. 

What I do hope for is more interaction between the younger benders. It's nice to see a mature avatar, but it would be nicer to see the younger benders go at it.


----------



## Ender (Apr 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Her coming out of nowhere to Fulfill all of mako's dreams and desires [ Money,Fame and tang,] just seems too convenient



yup yup..agreed lol


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 30, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> _The Avatar is a great name. He must kill the name before he kills the person._


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2012)

On the note of Asami being a Honey trap lets look at the trailers a little, and what happened on the last episode

Amon says he has a plan for Korra

The Trailers show he will eventually attack the Pro-bending stadium during one of her matches

Makes sense that if his plan is to beat her when it mattered he would want to do it in font of a crowd, and a crowd of bending fans seems the best place, ergo he would have a good reason to want to make sure the Fire Ferrets will be in the play offs wouldn't he.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> Makes sense that if his plan is to beat her when it mattered he would want to do it in font of a crowd, and a crowd of bending fans seems the best place, ergo he would have a good reason to want to make sure the Fire Ferrets will be in the play offs wouldn't he.



Makes far too much sense.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 30, 2012)

INB4 Amon is a pro bender and gets involved in the tournament.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Her coming out of nowhere to Fulfill all of mako's dreams and desires [ Money,Fame and tang,] just seems too convenient



Never trust awesome vagina, huh?


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> Never trust awesome vagina, huh?



Exactly, they always have hidden motives in getting to know you.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> On the note of Asami being a Honey trap lets look at the trailers a little, and what happened on the last episode
> 
> Amon says he has a plan for Korra
> 
> ...



Damn, that actually sound like it could very well be legit...


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Its right there in my first post on the subject
> He didn't know fear right away(as in for awhile) because of his youth I think that's a legit claim. He finally experienced legit fear in season 3 after many episodes when he started considering what he was doing.



You mean he did not experience fear because he knew what the emotion was. Putting that to the side you're trying to attribute that to youthful ignorance and you could not be more wrong, he saw the charred remains of people which is more than enough information for him to realise how dangerous the Fire Nation was.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 30, 2012)

Friday said:


> The animation of this series is noticeably different from the previous show. I don't mind it too much, but it did get rusty a little during the infiltration scene.
> 
> I think Korra does have time to improve, but she definitely isn't as strong as the 17-year old Aang would have been.



I hope we get at least one flashback of how powerful adult Aang is. Given his abilities at the end of the show he's got to be ridiculous as an adult.

Like I'd love to see someone try to assassinate Aang during a council meeting and have him nonchalantly reveal that he learned to "see" with airbending just like Toph does with earthbending.


----------



## Ender (Apr 30, 2012)

^well it's quite possible LOL just by being able to sense the change in the air around in


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 30, 2012)

I keep saying that in order to defeat Amon, Korra and the other benders must show that his ideology is flawed, as usage of physical force shall only lend credence to Amon's beliefs, yet I am not entirely certain how they can do so without the risk of becoming too passive and thus vulnerable.

What does everyone else have to say about that? How shall Korra and the others discredit Amon's beliefs while not making themselves vulnerable?


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> How shall Korra and the others discredit Amon's beliefs while not making themselves vulnerable?



They simply have to keep being good people, giving non-benders some say in the government if they haven't yet, preventing natural disasters from killing non-benders and so on.  Make it clear that they aren't bad and are not oppressing non-benders and eventually Amon's message will lose sway.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2012)

Five days is a long way off for me. Hoping this is another "leak week."


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

I do love leaks.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I do love leaks.



A ton of others too, not counting Oman.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2012)

His spirit lives on.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They simply have to keep being good people, giving non-benders some say in the government if they haven't yet, preventing natural disasters from killing non-benders and so on.  Make it clear that they aren't bad and are not oppressing non-benders and eventually Amon's message will lose sway.



Looking at it from a real world perspective shit wouldn't be remotely as simple as that. For example lets take their was a large group of superhumans living on Earth who take up a large amount of the important positions in society due to their superiority, it's not something that could be easily solved, more likely it would be something that'd probably never be properly solved as with a lot of discrimination in human society and something that would lead to a large amount of bloodshed throughout mankinds existence.

Obviously the cartoon wouldn't go remotely as deep as that, but it does pose some very important issues. There's a lot of shit that goes in even with percieved superiority amongst humans imagine the shit that would go on with actual superiority.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Thankfully we aren't dealing with the real world. :byakuya


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Thankfully we aren't dealing with the real world. :byakuya



True but their important questions none the less.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> His spirit lives on.



I wonder what type of guy he turned out to be later as an adult.


----------



## Ender (Apr 30, 2012)

he's pretty serious...from what the flashback looked like


----------



## Wan (Apr 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> A ton of others too, not counting Oman.



Nor Mike & Bryan.


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

No, it is not Saturday today.


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuck my life. 

Also


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> I wonder what type of guy he turned out to be later as an adult.





-Ender- said:


> he's pretty serious...from what the flashback looked like


I'm sure that was just because of the Yukone incident. I bet he retained his goofball nature into adulthood.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 30, 2012)

I found the art in my sig.

I died. I can imagine Tenzin being the really serious one, Bumi is like...bumi and Kya is a lot like Katara/Tenzin mix.


----------



## Mako (Apr 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> His spirit lives on.



 Dat Sokka.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2012)

Synn said:


> Fuck my life.
> 
> Also


Where do you find the art?


----------



## Wang Fire (Apr 30, 2012)

Gunners said:


> His spirit lives on.



don't mess wit da water tribe.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2012)

You guys think this is legit?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 30, 2012)

Why in the name of Oprah would it be real?


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a pretty good fake.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Why in the name of Oprah would it be real?


It could be easily fake. But Nick has been having a serious leak problem.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 30, 2012)

So Aang is Amon, which would mean Aang is alive at the same time as the current Avatar Korra....

Just by that logic it does not make sense...


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't know if it's Aang.....


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Aang gave up his powers as an Avatar. ...


----------



## The Potential (Apr 30, 2012)

I suppose that could be possible... but nahhh


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 30, 2012)

Is it inevitable that Korra will talk to Aang through spirit talking or whatever? Just like Roku mentored Aang.


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2012)

Should be inevitable. He's like an idol for Avatars and benders.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2012)

Meh, next episode should be interesting.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

The Potential said:


> I suppose that could be possible... but nahhh



Yeah, it is pretty unlikely.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 30, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> You guys think this is legit?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2012)

There was a page showing how using existing scenes one could trace and edit the face and Amon's mask to make this scene.


----------



## videlbriefs (Apr 30, 2012)

Photoshopped imo. I don't see a second eyebrow there. If this was official work for the series that is a big error compared to incorrect eye coloring. 

The biggest issue for this theory would be how Korra could be the avatar if Aang was somehow alive and why he'd create such a storm in the very city he helped create. Plus Amon's personality clashes seriously with Aang's.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> The biggest issue for this theory would be how Korra could be the avatar if Aang was somehow alive



He somehow got rid of his bending.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2012)

PaperAngel said:


> Im 50/50 on if its legit or not.
> There are some really skilled photoshoppers out there.
> However, I think that *if* it is real, its not really Amon, its something like a dream sequence or somebody in the show saying their own amon identity theory.



50/50, really?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 30, 2012)

1. If it was Aang then Korra wouldn't be around. 

2. The writers wouldn't be that dumb to totally ruin Aangs character.

3. Steve Blums voice would not fit a man as old as Aang.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Meh, next episode should be interesting.



Next week's episode looks like a "shipper" - judging from the preview. 

Should be interesting, indeed.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2012)

Klue said:


> Next week's episode looks like a "shipper" - judging from the preview.
> 
> Should be interesting, indeed.



Yep.


----------



## Klue (Apr 30, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Yep.



Think Amon is going to crash the tournament in this week's episode?


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2012)

It would probably be the least of interest for them to do so though.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 30, 2012)

Would be funny if Aang was trolling her in that mask in the spirit world or in her dream.. 

[Amon Aang]"Now Avatar, it's time to take away your bending.... FOREVER!!!"

[Korra]"Nooo nahhhhhh!!!"

[Amon Aang]"SICK!!! It's just me. I did a good impression didn't I? 

[Korra] ..........................


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

I would love such a scene.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Would be funny if Aang was trolling her in that mask in the spirit world or in her dream..
> 
> [Amon Aang]"Now Avatar, it's time to take away your bending.... FOREVER!!!"
> 
> ...



I could see this happening...


----------



## The Potential (Apr 30, 2012)

Wonder if Aang was still that silly in his old age...


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Perhaps not as often but at times he probably was.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 30, 2012)

I really can't imagine a completely serious Aang like most of the past Avatars that we saw..But I suppose with age comes maturity so just because he was silly young doesn't mean he would be the same old...


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 30, 2012)

he' was probably like gyatso


----------



## The Potential (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ I like the thought of that...


----------



## MB99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Korra should troll Amon and reverse spirit bend him and give him bending abilities. :ho


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

MB99 said:


> Korra should troll Amon and reverse spirit bend him and give him bending abilities. :ho



That would be lame.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 30, 2012)

Amon is a new character.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 30, 2012)

She should lop his head of with Flame daggers...


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Amon is a new character.



Probably. :byakuya


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 30, 2012)

Just watched the latest episode. 

Who does Amon's voice, it sounds so familiar.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Steve Blum does it.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 30, 2012)

That's why he sounds so familiar!

I have a feeling this girl is gonna turn into trouble.


----------



## Wan (Apr 30, 2012)

Sahyks said:


> Just watched the latest episode.
> 
> Who does Amon's voice, it sounds so familiar.



You've probably heard his voice about, oh, .


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Steven Blum is the fuckin' King of voice acting.


----------



## Nightblade (May 1, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Horrible punch line.


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see how the "shippers" respond to this week's episode.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

What's in this week's episode?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 1, 2012)

Tahno. Which of course will lead to Tahorra.


----------



## Bioness (May 1, 2012)




----------



## teddy (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That would be lame.



But he'd be a monster like the people who took away his family.


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What's in this week's episode?



Mako and Korra clashing. Either do to rookie mistakes she is making or she is upset with Mako for finding a uber hawt vag to plow.

Knowing woman, it's probably the latter. 



Come at me ladies.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2012)

OH MY GOD, my fangirl heart can't handle this!


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Mako and Korra clashing. Either do to rookie mistakes she is making or she is upset with Mako for finding a uber hawt vag to plow.
> 
> Knowing woman, it's probably the latter.
> 
> ...



Ah, should be pretty fun.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 1, 2012)

I liked the 4th episode, especially the flashback with adult Aang,Sokka and Toph.
Too bad the episodes are not English subbed,for me it would be simpler to follow the series...but thanks God i'm good at English,otherwise...


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Too bad the episodes are not English subbed,for me it would be simpler to follow the series...but thanks God i'm good at English,otherwise...



I'm so confused.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 1, 2012)

Confused about what?
I only said that I can't find the Korra's series with English sub so I'm glad that my English is good enough to understand the dialogues,at least.
Sorry if I wasn't clear before.


----------



## Narutossss (May 1, 2012)

so english isn't your first language?


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Confused about what?
> I only said that I can't find the Korra's series with English sub so I'm glad that my English is good enough to understand the dialogues,at least.
> Sorry if I wasn't clear before.



You said you were good at English, but needed subs to make it easier to follow. Now that I think about it, it makes sense - I didn't have my "thinking cap" on before.


----------



## Eskilllicous (May 1, 2012)

I really want the next episode to contain some spirituality. A little chat with Aang on air bending, you know that kinda stuff. I think it will have something like that in it because of the flashback in the end of the last episode.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 1, 2012)

Have you guys seen the latest preview? It's technically a leak but Nick was going to show it eventually. It made tumblr go insane and the pairing-related shit that set it off lasted for only five seconds.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I haven't, do you have a link?


----------



## Benzaiten (May 1, 2012)

Of course.

U DIE.

You'll understand just how much dumber the pairing stuff are after seeing this.


----------



## Kage (May 1, 2012)

Eskilllicous said:


> I really want the next episode to contain some spirituality. A little chat with Aang on air bending, you know that kinda stuff. I think it will have something like that in it because of the flashback in the end of the last episode.



i think it's getting there. Korra is learning she can't just use brute force and bravado to solve this problem. being afraid and admitting to being afraid is the first step.



Benzaiten said:


> Of course.
> 
> U DIE.
> 
> You'll understand just how much dumber the pairing stuff are after seeing this.



but...we don't even know why they were fighting? over...girls?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Shippers


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

HOLY SHIT! Korra is a fuckin' BEAST!!!!


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

She's the Avatar after all.


----------



## Kage (May 1, 2012)

that last strike had quite a bit of _oomph_ to it. i would have called foul for avatar cheating


----------



## Benzaiten (May 1, 2012)

IKR SHE WAS AMAZING AJKSAKSH when I first saw that clip all I kept seeing were comments on the 'girls...seriously' line so I thought it was a huge part of the scene itself but it only lasted for like 5 seconds what the fuck, and no one took notice of Korra's amazing waterbending skills? 

Nick and Korranation are pushing it too though, just look at these:

360 Achievements.org Preview Impressions
U DIE.

It's funny because so many hypocrites are showing up saying the show isn't about pairings when they're the very people who keep talking about avatar shipping and how they can't breathe because Makorra/Masami/etc


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Kage said:


> that last strike had quite a bit of _oomph_ to it. i would have called foul for avatar cheating



There was no cheating at all.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 1, 2012)

*O GREAT NOT THIS TEAM SHIT........

BRB TWILIGHT ALL OVER.*


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She's the Avatar after all.



True, but that was a Mako level hat-trick.


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> IKR SHE WAS AMAZING AJKSAKSH when I first saw that clip all I kept seeing were comments on the 'girls...seriously' line so I thought it was a huge part of the scene itself but it only lasted for like 5 seconds what the fuck, and no one took notice of Korra's amazing waterbending skills?
> 
> Nick and Korranation are pushing it too though, just look at these:
> 
> ...



Hahahaha!! 

This is excellent. Those comments. You guys gotta follow the links. :rofl


----------



## Kage (May 1, 2012)

lol 'romantic rivalries' does this mean bolin starts hitting on asami? 



Eternal Goob said:


> There was no cheating at all.



or maybe she just got better at it


----------



## Benzaiten (May 1, 2012)

Believe me, the comments are even worse for that first one. That's why I didn't include the link.


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Kage said:


> lol 'romantic rivalries' does this mean bolin starts hitting on asami?



Bolin just jelly.


----------



## Kage (May 1, 2012)

he shouldn't be. between the two he's far more fabulous


----------



## Benzaiten (May 1, 2012)

Kage said:


> he shouldn't be. between the two he's far more fabulous



Exactly.


----------



## Narutossss (May 1, 2012)

shipping teams already? what 4 episodes in... shippers are fast.


----------



## Wang Fire (May 1, 2012)

they started before the series even began


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> shipping teams already? what 4 episodes in... shippers are fast.



It started before the series even began. 

*Edit*: Fuck! Ninja-ed.


----------



## Judecious (May 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> It started before the series even began.
> 
> *Edit*: Fuck! Ninja-ed.



Idk why they set themselves up for disappointed


----------



## Terra Branford (May 1, 2012)

^ I guess they can't help it. 

Mike and Bryan are friggin' cruel man. *referring to their tumblr update*


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Cruel they may be but they certainly do provide entertainment for those of us that don't really care about the pairings for this show.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 1, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ I guess they can't help it.
> 
> Mike and Bryan are friggin' cruel man. *referring to their tumblr update*



what did they do know


----------



## Narutossss (May 1, 2012)

I also wonder how much money factors into shippers... are the creators pandering or trolling.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

There probably isn't much money that factors into shipping besides there being something else for fans to be invested in.


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Lol, Nick.com's Korra page: [1]



> Will girl trouble tear the Fire Ferrets apart or will Korra step up and save the day?





I can't wait to see how shippers respond to this next episode. 

My guess:
Bolin is upset with Mako because Korra likes him, and Korra for liking Mako. Korra is upset with Mako for obvious reasons and the "Boss Mako" just wants to win. ​


----------



## Superstarseven (May 1, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ I guess they can't help it.
> 
> Mike and Bryan are friggin' cruel man. *referring to their tumblr update*



They don't run a Tumblr page together. 
Did you think they updated Korranation? That's all Nickelodeon.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

> I can't wait to see how shippers respond to this next episode.



However they respond it'll certainly be amusing for us.


----------



## Fourangers (May 1, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Of course.
> 
> U DIE.
> 
> You'll understand just how much dumber the pairing stuff are after seeing this.



*completely ignores whatever stupid shipping related stuff* 

OMG, Korra is so awesome!  pek 3 Vs 1 and she's also limited with water. (though does nullifying fire bending counts as using another element?) I loved that last scene and how she manipulated water, how she was able to summon a great quantity and throw on them so quickly.


Imouto-chan, you know I love you and everything but....could you give me a favor and don't post anything pairing related in these Avatar threads so I can be ignorant about all those pairing wars for a longer while? There's a specific shipping thread now, you can post there.  I want to enjoy this series without having this annoying (I was going to use disgusting but I thought it'd go too far) awareness of pairing wars lurking from behind.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Korra certainly has learned pro bending pretty quickly.


----------



## Kage (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Korra certainly has learned pro bending pretty quickly.



those airbending moves seem to be coming in handy.

twinkle toes 2.0


----------



## Fourangers (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Korra certainly has learned pro bending pretty quickly.



She remembers (even if by intuition or in a sub-conscious level) tons of experiences from previous avatars from her past lives, if she didn't learn that quickly I would be even more surprised.

Not to mention that her specialty is water. (I think. She certainly uses fire more lately in those episodes) She must have realized that power is not always the answer to win those games, is more about evading and quick counter-attack. (which, now that I'm realizing, air bending is about all these)

I wonder if she's allowed to use air in pro-bending.  It's air, she can subtly use it and no one would notice. 

@Kage-sama:


----------



## Wuzzman (May 1, 2012)

One second of real beinding > three pro benders <<<<<


----------



## Lipid Sama (May 1, 2012)

Just a question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the older Avatar show Aang meets with a Ancient Sea Lion Turtle and the turtle states: "Long ago before man bent the elements, they trained to bend the soul".

Do you see The Legend of Korra becoming solely based around this concept? I kinda have this feeling its slowly going to migrate from the 4 elements and become more about soul bending. I mean they are only up to episode 4 and its all ready the main subject of debate, and Korra is already getting proficient with wind. It took Aang almost 4 seasons to master all 4 elements.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 1, 2012)

@Four

I don't really think I can post my 'shipping' posts in that thread since the ones I just posted are basically complaints. I've tried not to post pairing-related stuff before but a lot of people here post them anyway so it didn't really make a difference. I could stop if you want to but I'm sure someone will post something else sometime soon.


----------



## Fourangers (May 1, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> @Four
> 
> I don't really think I can post my 'shipping' posts in that thread since the ones I just posted are basically complaints. I've tried not to post pairing-related stuff before but a lot of people here post them anyway so it didn't really make a difference. I could stop if you want to but I'm sure someone will post something else sometime soon.



You were posting about pairing-related stuffs, and doesn't matter who would post in here, it'd always spoil my mood. It also feels that spoils this thread, but maybe that's just me.  I have a tumblr but I'm not following any avatar-centered blog (except one, but she's an artist) BECAUSE of that. I feel it's refreshing the fact that NF doesn't talk only about pairing pairing pairing too. We talk about plot, we talk about fighting style, sometimes we even talk about animation techniques. And these are what I like to talk about and this should be what this cartoon is centered in.

Yes, I can't control this thread and there'll be always people talking about pairing but I'm just wishing that it'll be a quick mention that won't shadow other topics of this series.

I'm so irritated + scared about Avatar pairing wars. When I watched ATLA, I was lucky that I caught up late and only watched the episodes and only discussed IRL, so I avoided those. But I heard how horrible it is.

I don't want to see those here.  I don't even want to hear a small mention of it. 



Lipid Sama said:


> Just a question:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Soul bending? That's an interesting thought.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 1, 2012)

Korra is taking her sweet timing learning air bender compared to aang learning water and earth.


----------



## Wang Fire (May 1, 2012)

it's because korra wasn't 100 years late D:


----------



## Benzaiten (May 1, 2012)

@Four

You don't have to worry about that. What you're seeing here is _nothing_ compared to what's going down on tumblr. I'm telling you it's not even comparable.  The NF Avatar fandom is sane and pairings are barely mentioned unless to make fun of shippers or discuss things like sane people. If you don't want to spoil your mood, just don't click on the links. I'll try to spoiler tag my complaints from now on.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 1, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Korra is taking her sweet timing learning air bender compared to aang learning water and earth.



nah

Aang had regular sessions with Katara and Toph half way through the 2nd season.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 1, 2012)

And it didn't help that Aang had until next summer to master all four elements.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 1, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> nah
> 
> Aang had regular sessions with Katara and Toph half way through the 2nd season.



Aang was at least bending earth by the time toph started teaching aang the basics (albeit a fodder one). And aang was a water bender (albeit not a master one, but easily better than katara by a mile before the northern water tribe) when katara showed him how. hell it took a few hours for aang to start firebending, waaaaay back in season 1. 

With Korra she was a earth,fire,water bender since she was 8 years old. I think that her hang up with airbender is sort of karma. Oh and she isn't a god tier genius like aang >


----------



## Bleach (May 1, 2012)

Well technically it took Aang over 100 years after finding out he was the Avatar to learn anything but Air sooo......


----------



## Klue (May 1, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Well technically it took Aang over 100 years after finding out he was the Avatar to learn anything but Air sooo......



Oh you.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 1, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Aang was at least bending earth by the time toph started teaching aang the basics (albeit a fodder one). And aang was a water bender (albeit not a master one, but easily better than katara by a mile before the northern water tribe) when katara showed him how. hell it took a few hours for aang to start firebending, waaaaay back in season 1.
> 
> With Korra she was a earth,fire,water bender since she was 8 years old. I think that her hang up with airbender is sort of karma. Oh and she isn't a god tier genius like aang >



Im not entirely sure but I dont remember Aang using water or earth bending in combat until the Drill episode. He sure had to practice before he was comfortable with them, but yeah fire was an ease for him.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Im not entirely sure but I dont remember Aang using water or earth bending in combat until the Drill episode. He sure had to practice before he was comfortable with them, but yeah fire was an ease for him.



Aang never used water or earth bending when airbending does the same job. You have to consider that Azula was the only bender that pushed aang to his limits, so he went outside of air bending to fight her to a draw (though it was heavily implied that if enviroment wasn't a factor aang would have straight lost).  Aang mastery of an element is independent of whether or not he even chooses to use it. If you ever notice, Aangs avatar state seems to favor water bending, though pissed aang becomes an airbending torando.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2012)

Aang used water against the Yu yuan and Zuko in Bato of the water tribe


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Aang used water against the Yu yuan and Zuko in Bato of the water tribe



Yep. that was back in season 1.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> You said you were good at English, but needed subs to make it easier to follow. Now that I think about it, it makes sense - I didn't have my "thinking cap" on before.


 
Well English is not my first language so listening this series without subs  it's a bit difficult but all in all i can understand most of dialogues but when a character starts to talk very fast...poor me...(Tenzin's daughter kills me!)and when I say I'm good at English I mean I'm good at translating and reading but when we talk about listening...well it depends...

By the way is it true that in the story an older Zuko will appear?Or is it only a rumour?


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

> By the way is it true that in the story an older Zuko will appear?



Well, Zuko has been confirmed to be alive.  It would be downright stupid to not have him appear.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Anyone see this clip yet:


----------



## Kage (May 2, 2012)

new to me. all in all at least three to five minutes of a new episode is always spoiled for me before the episode is out.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> Anyone see this clip yet:



I haven't seen that one yet, can't wait to see the final. :33


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Aang had regular sessions with Katara and Toph half way through the 2nd season.





Seriously, however, I noticed that two of Aang's three instructors were women, so I wonder what else they taught him, beyond bending? Or if they taught him certain other forms of "bending?"


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Seriously, however, I noticed that two of Aang's three instructors were women, so I wonder what else they taught him, beyond bending? Or if they taught him certain other forms of "bending?"



I'm sure that both of them taught him many many enjoyable things.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Kage said:


> new to me. all in all at least three to five minutes of a new episode is always spoiled for me before the episode is out.



If we're lucky, Nick will upload the episode to their site tomorrow and the "rat" will leak it, once again.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 2, 2012)

Lipid Sama said:


> I mean they are only up to episode 4 and its all ready the main subject of debate, and *Korra is already getting proficient with wind*.


Not really. She's only displayed the basic spiral movements; she hasn't done any real airbending yet.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 2, 2012)

Klue please tell me what the video shows because it says that it's unavailable from my location...


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Klue please tell me what the video shows because it says that it's unavailable from my location...



Just a pro bending match with Korra's team kicking ass.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> Klue please tell me what the video shows because it says that it's unavailable from my location...



Beginning of the Pro Bending Tournament. Mako, Bolin and Korra are destroying another team. Video concludes at the end of the first round.

Fire Ferrets really raped and raped hard.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> Beginning of the Pro Bending Tournament. Mako, Bolin and Korra are destroying another team. Video concludes at the end of the first round.
> 
> Fire Ferrets really raped and raped hard.


 


Eternal Goob said:


> Just a pro bending match with Korra's team kicking ass.


 
Thanks guys!
So the next episode should be interesting then...


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

If only for the pairing drama that it will cause.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 2, 2012)

That for sure


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

Straight from the Youtube page of Studio Mir in Korea

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdCPpRpYUqw[/YOUTUBE]

They're also taking over from MOI animation for the 4th season of The Boondocks if anyone wants to know.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm sure that both of them taught him many many enjoyable things.



I am glad to see that you and I have similar mindsets on this subject.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am glad to see that you and I have similar mindsets on this subject.



I'm pretty sure that fanfiction has been written about such scenarios.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Straight from the Youtube page of Studio Mir in Korea
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdCPpRpYUqw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *They're also taking over from MOI animation for the 4th season of The Boondocks if anyone wants to know.*



*EXCITEDGASP*


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

That's amazing! My favorite will always be the airbending bit.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If only for the pairing drama that it will cause.



*Grips cock*


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> *Grips cock*


----------



## Lipid Sama (May 2, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Not really. She's only displayed the basic spiral movements; she hasn't done any real airbending yet.



I was just implying. It took Aang an entire season to get over his fear of fire bending. And he also had trouble with Earth. This is only episode 4 of season 1, and she is already starting to grasp it. It seems like mastering the elements isnt that important to this story as it was to the old Avatar. So they are going to have to find some other subject matter or some new mechanic that is going to be the target of the protagonist to learn, master, and over come. That's why I was speculating that she will grow into spirit bending. Its something new and unique and they could do a lot of cool stuff with it.

The giant sea trutle told Aang that if he didnt have a 100% grasp on it, that he could loose his bending, not the person he is targeting. Its a battle of the heart. What if he got into a fight with someone. And lost. And through that he lost his bending, and Korra was born. The man in the mask is Aang.   lol. Just kidding.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2012)

Lipid Sama said:


> I was just implying. It took Aang an entire season to get over his fear of fire bending. And he also had trouble with Earth. This is only episode 4 of season 1, and she is already starting to grasp it. It seems like mastering the elements isnt that important to this story as it was to the old Avatar. So they are going to have to find some other subject matter or some new mechanic that is going to be the target of the protagonist to learn, master, and over come. That's why I was speculating that she will grow into spirit bending. Its something new and unique and they could do a lot of cool stuff with it.
> 
> The giant sea trutle told Aang that if he didnt have a 100% grasp on it, that he could loose his bending, not the person he is targeting. Its a battle of the heart. What if he got into a fight with someone. And lost. And through that he lost his bending, and Korra was born. The man in the mask is Aang.   lol. Just kidding.



Aang was earthbending after 1 episode. Aang was also firebending after one episode, it was just NOT HIS TIME TO LEARN FIRE and Aang associated firebending with evil, but even than with proper guidance from Zuko it didn't take Aang too long to learn firebending. You guys are mistaking what Aang knew with what Aang actually needed. In a fight Aang rarely had to go beyond airbending. 

In comparison Korra IS slow. It is NOT a bad thing. It is simple a fact. She is slow, really slow.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> In comparison Korra IS slow. It is NOT a bad thing. It is simple a fact. She is slow, really slow.



Wouldn't call her slow. She just fights at roughly the same speed as *mostly* everyone else - which is noticeably slower than Aang.


----------



## The Big G (May 2, 2012)

new teaser released....Jinora is sooo sassy lol

The Fandom better prepare itself for major trolling/shipping


----------



## Wuzzman (May 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wouldn't call her slow. She just fights at roughly the same speed as *mostly* everyone else - which is noticeably slower than Aang.



Korra is a slow *learner*.


----------



## The Big G (May 2, 2012)

BAP is number 30 on Youtube Top 100.

Jinora you sassy bitch


----------



## Kage (May 2, 2012)

why did that sound like a jab at zutara


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

Because it was.


----------



## Wan (May 2, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Korra is a slow *learner*.



Judging by how she learned earthbending and firebending without even being trained, I doubt Korra is a slow learner in general.  Airbending is just a specific hangup for her.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Korra is a slow *learner*.



She could bend three elements at the age of 5 or 6. Air is just tough for her.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

> HER LITTLE WRIST MOVEMENT OMG JINORA IS A GAY MAN IN A 10 YEAR OLD GIRLS BODY



One of the most mind-blowingly stupid things I've ever read.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

Let me guess, you read the youtube comments? 

EDIT: I just saw this. Apparently, there was an extended clip from Korranation and it features the first round of the probending match. 

U DIE.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Let me guess, you read the youtube comments?
> 
> EDIT: I just saw this. Apparently, there was an extended clip from Korranation and it features the first round of the probending match.
> 
> U DIE.



Already took care of it.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

If you can't distinguish Tumblr comments from Youtube comments, what does that say about Tumblr. Hmm.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> One of the most mind-blowingly stupid things I've ever read.



Bro, link your quotes.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

This is a more complete version of the Jinorra-Ikki-Korra clip:

U DIE.



Superstarseven said:


> If you can't distinguish Tumblr comments from Youtube comments, what does that say about Tumblr. Hmm.


There's really not much of a difference.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This is a more complete version of the Jinorra-Ikki-Korra clip:
> 
> U DIE.
> 
> ...



Holy Mother of God. :sanji


----------



## OS (May 2, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This is a more complete version of the Jinorra-Ikki-Korra clip:
> 
> U DIE.
> 
> ...


Actually there is, makes Korra not be stupid enough to take advice from a 10 yr old.


----------



## hehey (May 2, 2012)

Dat Volcano was a great idea.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Actually there is, makes Korra not be stupid enough to take advice from a 10 yr old.



She is desperate. 





*Runs*


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Actually there is, makes Korra not be stupid enough to take advice from a 10 yr old.



You seem to have misunderstood. That statement was not a commentary but was in fact a response to someone in this thread.


----------



## OS (May 2, 2012)

Seeing this clip spread and it's responses makes me realize how bad the shipping is.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Seeing this clip spread and it's responses makes me realize how bad the shipping is.



This is only the beginning. Just be thankful NF won't be hit by the coming storm.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2012)

Jinora seemed really catty in that clip


----------



## OS (May 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> This is only the beginning. Just be thankful NF won't be hit by the coming storm.



I'm thankful i don't have a tumblr account. I have a friend in school though who got mad about (what's that girls name from ep 4?), It was ridiculous. Made me laugh, but chill the fuck out or get cockslapped.


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Jinora seemed really catty in that clip



Don't know how Tenzin deals with two hyperactive children.

I would have hung myself by now.


----------



## The Big G (May 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Jinora seemed really catty in that clip



Jinora has been sassy/snarky since episode one


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't know how Tenzin deals with two hyperactive children.
> 
> I would have hung myself by now.



I don't know about girls specifically (tenzin you poor fucker) but in my experience, it takes patience, prayer, and booze


----------



## OS (May 2, 2012)

Meelo is someone i'd put for adoption


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Meelo is someone i'd put for adoption



Tenzin is already outnumbered like a mofo in that house, u really want to leave him completely alone with all that female energy


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Meelo is someone i'd put for adoption



Leave him in the car, windows up.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

1,050+ reblogs and likes from a Tumblr post and I still have the same 6 followers from Monday?

Damn.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 2, 2012)

I only have ten followers


----------



## Superstarseven (May 2, 2012)

The reblogs and likes are still growing. Ahh well, Tumblr fame can be achieved another day.
In the meantime...new clip guys!

No. You haven't seen this one.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Oh god, the dialogue between Asami and Mako is disgusting.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Korra's sentiments exactly.


Zuko clone, eh? People should really know what they're talking about before they spout off.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

Nose kisses..............ew.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I now understand the reason for the conflict.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

> I'm starting to like Mako less and less with each new episode.
> And at the moment all I want is some serious Korra finding herself and kicking ass and such. Maybe as the series progresses I?ll start liking Mako again, but right now he?s just an ass.
> *
> Makorra is still my otp. *


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

You know, everyone (at least, ever fangirl) is thinking/hoping/praying the "girls...seriously" conflict was because of Korra but I always thought it was most likely a case of Mako neglecting his Fire Ferret duties due to Asami. IDK.

In other news, I reblogged this beautiful post:


> I think it’s funny when korra fans complain about Mako being out of character IN CANON.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

> I think it’s funny when korra fans complain about mako being out of character IN CANON.



Well, he is acting pretty strange compared to what we knew of him.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, he is acting pretty strange compared to what we knew of him.



What, in the first episode he was in?


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oh god, the dialogue between Asami and Mako is disgusting.



It was really sickening.

Is anyone else really annoyed at how fast their "relationship" developed?


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Nose kisses..............ew.



Yeah, it was terrible. 




Bioness said:


> It was really sickening.
> 
> Is anyone else really annoyed at how fast their "relationship" developed?



At lease a week, minimum. Not too soon for nose kissing and for a girl to feel say with a guy. You know how teenagers are.


----------



## The Big G (May 3, 2012)

Tumblr will break on Saturday hahahaha

GO BRYKE!


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Tumblr will break on Saturday hahahaha
> 
> GO BRYKE!



If we're lucky, it might break sooner - like tomorrow if they decide to upload the episode to the site early again, and the "rat" makes his move. 

Regardless, are you ready for the insanity?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> What, in the first episode he was in?



Yes.  



Bioness said:


> Is anyone else really annoyed at how fast their "relationship" developed?



I have no idea how fast a relationship develops.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

I don't get annoyed at free entertainment.

I'd say that they've been going out for at least 3 weeks.
Has to be enough time for Korra to notice that they've been together a lot considering how long she spent with Tarrlok's task force. The announcer in one of the later clips mentions how the Avatar hasn't been in the papers for awhile.


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> At lease a week, minimum. Not too soon for nose kissing and for a girl to feel say with a guy. You know how teenagers are.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

One week is much too soon for nose kisses but we don't really know how long have these two been together at that point so it's too soon to assume. I'm guessing one to three weeks and IMO that's still too soon but that's their life. Teenagers and raging hormones, you know how it is.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> It was really sickening.
> 
> Is anyone else really annoyed at how fast their "relationship" developed?



The Evidence of the Honey trap theory just keeps piling up


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

I said several weeks. Episodes don't start exactly where the last one ended.



> what the fuck is this
> 
> mako what the fuck are you doing you are UGH i don?t know UGH YOU?RE PISSING ME OFF WHAT THE FUCK UGH STUPID MAKO FUCK STUGH
> 
> SAFLKSDJF



I'd love to see any written report she hands in.


----------



## The Big G (May 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> If we're lucky, it might break sooner - like tomorrow if they decide to upload the episode to the site early again, and the "rat" makes his move.
> 
> Regardless, are you ready for the insanity?



I got my popcorn ready! 

BRING. IT. ON!


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Any one get reminded  of Ron and Lavender from harry potter


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

What happened there? If it 'aint in the films, I'm clueless.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

it was in the films, Ron finally got a girlfriend, it wasn't the one people shipped him with, their relationship was completely utterly wretched and cutesy wutesy, that only served to draw out the emotional conflict before he got together with hermonie at the end of the serise


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Any one get reminded  of Ron and Lavender from harry potter



Now that you mention it, Mako and Asami do feel like Ron and Lavender.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> it was in the films, Ron finally got a girlfriend, it wasn't the one people shipped him with, their relationship was completely utterly wretched and cutesy wutesy, that only served to draw out the emotional conflict before he got together with hermonie at the end of the serise



It's coming to me now. 6th film, right?
Hermione proceeded to throw something or other at him afterwards?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> It's coming to me now. 6th film, right?
> Hermione proceeded to throw something or other at him afterwards?



Yes, it was in the sixth film.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Wow, this is even better than reading text from some crazy fangirl.

Documented Video evidence of a crazy fangirl!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q5kR44njfc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Here's she's reacting to the clip from Wired.com


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

Tumblr fangirls are saying they want asshole Mako back. 

Oh this is great, just great. I am thoroughly enjoying this shitfest.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Wow, this is even better than reading text from some crazy fangirl.
> 
> Documented Video evidence of a crazy fangirl!
> 
> ...



lol, that's truly awesome.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> One week is much too soon for nose kisses but we don't really know how long have these two been together at that point so it's too soon to assume. I'm guessing one to three weeks and IMO that's still too soon but that's their life. Teenagers and raging hormones, you know how it is.



I think the average couple swaps saliva within the first week of dating - teenagers or no.

Amirite? Or just super lucky?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Wow, this is even better than reading text from some crazy fangirl.
> 
> Documented Video evidence of a crazy fangirl!
> 
> ...



1/10

Not enough rage, shock, or anything else that would make it interesting.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

That's not how I roll so I wouldn't know. 

Also, lol, I just saw that clip.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> 1/10
> 
> Not enough rage, shock, or anything else that would make it interesting.



Her acting like a dumbass while watching one of the most minor shipping teaser clips ever, isn't enough?

Man, you're hard to please.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2012)

What have I missed lately, guys? I haven't been looking up Korra stuff, too busy with other stuff.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

This conversation feels awkward because I follow that person on tumblr.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

time to reassess your life.


----------



## Judecious (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This conversation feels awkward because I follow that person on tumblr.



smh smh smh.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Her acting like a dumbass while watching one of the most minor shipping teaser clips ever, isn't enough?
> 
> Man, you're hard to please.



People acting like dumb-asses just don't amuse me anymore.  



Terra Branford said:


> What have I missed lately, guys? I haven't been looking up Korra stuff, too busy with other stuff.



Just a few clips of the next episode I believe.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

Oh god the teenage girls need to calm the fuck down.  Bryke's trolling is maximum btw.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

as they've always done, though they are particularly malicious about it.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> People acting like dumb-asses just don't amuse me anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few clips of the next episode I believe.



Thanks, Eternal Goob. 

Do you, perhaps, have links to those clips?


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

@Terra - Just go back a couple pages and you'll find them.



Judecious said:


> smh smh smh.



But she makes great fanart. 
Anyway, I unfollowed her now. That video was lame.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Thanks, Eternal Goob.
> 
> Do you, perhaps, have links to those clips?



Link removed

Link removed
Link removed

Should be all of them I believe.


----------



## Judecious (May 3, 2012)

wasnt smhing at that benzy


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2012)

nose kisses.



Superstarseven said:


> They don't run a Tumblr page together.
> Did you think they updated Korranation? That's all Nickelodeon.



I thought they put some updates up themselves. This is news to me. Do they give an "okay" to things put up, then?

@Eternal Goob:

Thank you! I was going back, but I the links didn't lead to videos! 

@Shirley203:

I'm sorry, what? And who are you?


----------



## legoffjacques (May 3, 2012)

And when I thought that last week leaks were already the best way to make the the fangirls face a total meltdown, we get this.
Anyway, according to the clips, the timeline of the episode should be 
1.training session with relative pda 
2.the match against the Rabaroos 
3.the semifinal(?) with the brothers conflict and Korra being awesome.
After this, where do we put the scenes with Mako and Korra arguing, Tahno being an asshole, Bolin and Korra drinking at the bar and the one with the snow?
And is it possible that we get to see the finals, or that will be covered in episode six?
I agree with the theory that Amon is going to crash in the arena during the final match. Maybe this is one only big event which includes Korra using the giant wave to launch herself, her and chief Beifong lifting themselves with cables and Tahno getting kidnapped ? (These are all captions\clips from the promos)
And so we get to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the scene where his bending is supposedly taken away?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Wow, this "Bryke are trolls" nonsense is annoying.

It's never simply the idea that they're telling the story they wanna tell but everything in the show is simply there for a reaction.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

> And when I thought that last week leaks were already the best way to make the the fangirls face a total meltdown, we get this.



I think that we haven't even seen the worse with these clips, a future episode is bound to be worse.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

legoffjacques said:


> And when I thought that last week leaks were already the best way to make the the fangirls face a total meltdown, we get this.
> Anyway, according to the clips, the timeline of the episode should be
> 1.training session with relative pda
> 2.the match against the Rabaroos
> ...



Probably episode six.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

Link removed

I wonder how much shit I'm going to get for this.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Hopefully not much, it's a perfectly reasonable argument.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> nose kisses.
> I thought they put some updates up themselves. This is news to me. Do they give an "okay" to things put up, then?



They along with Joaquim made a video to promote it but any and all content is posted by someone who works for Nickelodeon and not the show itself.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Link removed
> 
> I wonder how much shit I'm going to get for this.



What are they gonna do? They are in the wrong. Overreacting whores.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What are they gonna do? They are in the wrong. Overreacting whores.



Bitch and whine.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Make angry videos.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 3, 2012)

When did this thread become Tumblr discussion instead of Korra discussion?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Make angry videos.



I ignore such things completely.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Imma create a massive fap video celebrating the new episode and the rage responses to it.

Yup, just me fapping in front of a camera. Should be fun.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I won't be watching such a video.


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Some badass scenes. My personal favorites are the first and last ones. The scene with the sisters is pretty hilarious, as usual. And Korra's just too  in the last one.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

I saw the leaked clips, dont understand what the fuss is about. Tumblr is broken because of what happened. Yet, don't get it. Eskimo kiss? Ok? We all know that Masami or her father is working for Amon. (season finale shit right there), so we know it will be Mako and Korra at the end of season 1.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Darth said:


> Some badass scenes. My personal favorites are the first and last ones. The scene with the sisters is pretty hilarious, as usual. And Korra's just too  in the last one.



Korra is a freakin' beast. 

If only Kishimoto knew how strong women can be.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Mashima knows how to do it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Fangirls are dumb


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Korra is a freakin' beast.
> 
> If only Kishimoto knew how strong women can be.



If only Kishimoto knew how to make less transparent characters.


----------



## Kirito (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Link removed
> 
> I wonder how much shit I'm going to get for this.



Bryke:


----------



## Waveblade (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Link removed
> 
> I wonder how much shit I'm going to get for this.



I came across that before I came to this thread. And I agree.



Superstarseven said:


> It's coming to me now. 6th film, right?
> Hermione proceeded to throw something or other at him afterwards?



Also in the books and she sends canaries at him.


----------



## Kisame (May 3, 2012)

Korra is like...._really_ hot.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Mashima knows how to do it.



If only he knew how to do a less retarded story and formula


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2012)

Shark said:


> Korra is like...._really_ hot.



Well she takes after her mother.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Hope episode 5 leaks today.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

Where can i find good LOK fanart? Need some for future NF sets


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Where can i find good LOK fanart? Need some for future NF sets




Deviantart has a lot.


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2012)

That whole nose wiggling shit is just wrong.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

been to deviantart, nothing that good. I checked zerochan too.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 3, 2012)

The objective is to make Mako and asami so disgusting together that you root for Korra to break them up.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> The objective is to make Mako and asami so disgusting together that you root for Korra to break them up.



What if it backfires and people want to ship Korra with someone that isn't so disgusting?


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What if it backfires and people want to ship Korra with someone that isn't so disgusting?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> My thoughts exactly.



Perhaps that might be the real plan.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Looks like we'll have to wait until Saturday.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I don't mind, we shouldn't get used to leaks. :byakuya


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't mind, we shouldn't get used to leaks. :byakuya



Why the fudge not? The rat needs to play his role.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Because if he doesn't leak an episode one week then we would have been waiting even longer for a new episode.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

Good things come to those who wait! 

And what Eternal Goob said.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Because if he doesn't leak an episode one week then we would have been waiting even longer for a new episode.



Screw your sensible logic.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 3, 2012)

This is a pretty late question but I'm rewatching ATLA and I just finished Tales of Basing Se a while ago. Did anyone else cry during The Tale of Iroh?


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This is a pretty late question but I'm rewatching ATLA and I just finished Tales of Basing Se a while ago. Did anyone else cry during The Tale of Iroh?



I teared up a bit.


----------



## Eskilllicous (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This is a pretty late question but I'm rewatching ATLA and I just finished Tales of Basing Se a while ago. Did anyone else cry during The Tale of Iroh?



I'll be the first to admit that i got watered up when watching that. Real men show emotions.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

I'm just posting here because I saw that Klue posted


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This is a pretty late question but I'm rewatching ATLA and I just finished Tales of Basing Se a while ago. Did anyone else cry during The Tale of Iroh?


[YOUTUBE]9z8nLcP8wSU[/YOUTUBE]
You would have to have a heart of stone not to.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This is a pretty late question but I'm rewatching ATLA and I just finished Tales of Basing Se a while ago. Did anyone else cry during The Tale of Iroh?



Thanks for reminding me, I really need to get around to watching the first series.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Eskilllicous said:


> I'll be the first to admit that i got watered up when watching that. Real men show emotions.



But deny that it's there.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Real men don't deny that they are emotional.


----------



## Eskilllicous (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Real men don't deny that they are emotional.



Real men cry and then insult someone in order to restore their manliness.


----------



## Kage (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This is a pretty late question but I'm rewatching ATLA and I just finished Tales of Basing Se a while ago. Did anyone else cry during The Tale of Iroh?



oh that? that was nothing! sure it was sad but these eyes were dry. 

yep.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> [YOUTUBE]9z8nLcP8wSU[/YOUTUBE]
> You would have to have a heart of stone not to.



Heart of stone  but I did find it very sad; you can clearly see that broke him/changed him which is hardly ever conveyed when someone loses people in recent animation.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Eskilllicous said:


> Real men cry and then insult someone in order to restore their manliness.



They aren't real men either.


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> This is a pretty late question but I'm rewatching ATLA and I just finished Tales of Basing Se a while ago. Did anyone else cry during The Tale of Iroh?



I still remember the song Iroh sang. It had such a sad melody...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2012)

I have seen the new clip that has leaked, and I am rather disappointed by the fact that the story writers have the main female character plus two secondary female characters discussing romance and relationships, rather than another subject, such as the subject of airbending, which Korra is supposed to be learning, with assistance from Jinora and Ikki. To me, that is rather shallow, although I did like how Korra "pretended" to be attracted to Mako for the purposes entertaining Jinora and Ikki.

I wonder: with the number of innuendos and subliminal messages in the first series, will the story writers be able to hint at the possibility of Jinora, who is fond of reading, having read "certain types" of love stories (i.e., erotica) without being too explicit? I would very much like to see that.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Shipper logic is amusing.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

I like how one says to them. "It's fictional" they are like "GTFO"

and one of the voices sounds like a monster child


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

I'm so bored, to pass the time, I'm rewatching the old Avatar series.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm so bored, to pass the time, I'm rewatching the old Avatar series.



Pssh, I do that every year. Re-watch avatar, re-watch digimon 1-2. Alternate between season 3 and 4 every year.

And lolz DDJ you don't hang around girls much do you?


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Pssh, I do that every year. Re-watch avatar, re-watch digimon 1-2. Alternate between season 3 and 4 every year.



I can't wait until I'm able to watch Korra in its entirety.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have seen the new clip that has leaked, and I am rather disappointed by the fact that the story writers have the main female character plus two secondary female characters discussing romance and relationships, rather than another subject, such as the subject of airbending, which Korra is supposed to be learning, with assistance from Jinora and Ikki. To me, that is rather shallow, although I did like how Korra "pretended" to be attracted to Mako for the purposes entertaining Jinora and Ikki.
> 
> I wonder: with the number of innuendos and subliminal messages in the first series, will the story writers be able to hint at the possibility of Jinora, who is fond of reading, having read "certain types" of love stories (i.e., erotica) without being too explicit? I would very much like to see that.



Wat.  She didn't wanted Jinora and Ikki to know that she likes Mako, that's embarrassing for her.  Surely you picked up on this?


----------



## Kage (May 3, 2012)

I was hoping she wouldn't give a shit either way but alas. at least she's not making it a priority.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Kage said:


> I was hoping she wouldn't give a shit either way but alas. at least she's not making it a priority.



Korra?

She is making it a priority.


----------



## Kage (May 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Korra?
> 
> She is making it a priority.



she is not 

in fact it only seems to come up whenever two little nosy airbenders bug her about it.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2012)

Did you see the clip where Asami came in the the locker room?  She was was mocking them the entire time lol.


----------



## Robin (May 3, 2012)

*subscribes* 

oh the pairing frenzy


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Or we could hope for the leaks to come out at teh same time each week so it will be a week waiting each time either way.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2012)

Could it be?  The first week without leaks?

Are...becoming....PAMPERS?!


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Wat.  She didn't wanted Jinora and Ikki to know that she likes Mako, that's embarrassing for her.  Surely you picked up on this?



No he didn't.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> No he didn't.



lol, what?




Mider T said:


> Could it be?  The first week without leaks?
> 
> Are...becoming....PAMPERS?!



Episode 3 didn't leak, right?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Ep 3 didn't leak but this did - 



No, you haven't seen this before.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mako likes Korra.


 

The storm from this episode is going to be much better than I imagined.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

OH MY FUCKIN GOD....MAXIMUM TROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> OH MY FUCKIN GOD....MAXIMUM TROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG



  

Shit just got real.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

this will be the Great war of our time


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Wow so never again will it be "I have something interesting to add to the story". People will always think, "Oh man, wouldn't it be messed up if this happened?"
Enough of this trolling nonsense. It's as if you think all Mike and Bryan want to do is mess with people.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> * It's as if you think all Mike and Bryan want to do is mess with people.*



weeelllllll.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

No. They don't.

In between all this imagined trolling, there has to be a story somewhere.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

After looking at tumblr for Korra, I just realised how much power Micheal and Bryan has over its fanbase right now. They control all the hormones and emotions of many viewers, and a seconds' time they can completely 180 people and how they feel with a few words or seconds of scene time from these shippers. But ama LOLOL when at the end of the season when Asami turns out to be working for Amon. That will be the day of reckoning and I will sitting back watching the internet explode.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> No. They don't.
> 
> In between all this imagined trolling, there has to be a story somewhere.



weeelllllll.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> No. They don't.
> 
> In between all this imagined trolling, there has to be a story somewhere.



there is, like last ep had amon scaring korra


----------



## Superstarseven (May 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> After looking at tumblr for Korra, I just realised how much power Micheal and Bryan has over its fanbase right now. *They control all the hormones and emotions of many viewers, and a seconds' time they can completely 180 people and how they feel with a few words or seconds of scene time from these shippers*.



Like this girl?



Check out the video.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 3, 2012)

A ROSE IN MISERY


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> And lolz DDJ you don't hang around girls much do you?



I do not, unfortunately; when I was younger, I had poor social skills, which prevented me from interacting with most other people, and currently, I spend much of my time searching for a new job. Why do you ask that, and what made you suspect that?



Mider T said:


> Wat.  She didn't wanted Jinora and Ikki to know that she likes Mako, that's embarrassing for her.  Surely you picked up on this?



Yes, I did, but it was rather obvious that she did have some feelings for him, because of her rather vehement denial.

And, on the subject of the reactions of the viewers to these recent developments, I shall not react in such an emotional manner, as I avoid investing an excessive amount of emotion in the romantic involvements of the characters in this series, knowing that I have no influence over the decisions of the story writer.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 3, 2012)

Man, it is disappointing that Korra may be defined by whatever guy she gets with though. Shoulda just made her a lesbian or uninterested in romance.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Man, it is disappointing that Korra may be defined by whatever guy she gets with though. Shoulda just made her a lesbian or uninterested in romance.



Making her a lesbian wouldn't solve the problem.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Man, *it is disappointing that Korra may be defined by whatever guy she gets with though.* Shoulda just made her a lesbian or uninterested in romance.



I think the other way around is more likely.


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2012)

I sort of have a feeling that Sokka, or at least one of the original main characters, died in the Yakone incident 42 years ago.


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Ep 3 didn't leak but this did -
> 
> 
> 
> No, you haven't seen this before.


That's bullshit, makes Mako look indecisive and wishy washy.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

What, you want him to have two bitches at once?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> That's bullshit, makes Mako look indecisive and wishy washy.



makes sense he would be in regard to korra.

she is the avatar.

even with out that she would be intimidating to the average guy.

she's his team mate.

His current boo is also his sugar mama cant let those funds run out


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Like this girl?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video.



i'd hit that. Better than what i've seen from the fanbase so far.


----------



## Wang Fire (May 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Making her a lesbian wouldn't solve the problem.



KorraxAsami?


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> That's bullshit, makes Mako look indecisive and wishy washy.


Nah, it makes him more relatable if you ask me.


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What, you want him to have two bitches at once?


I want him to decisively pick one and have no further doubts about it.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

iam glad you don't write.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

Asami looks like a descendant from that female bounty hunter whose name escapes me right now.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> I want him to decisively pick one and have no further doubts about it.



Which sounds far less interesting.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Asami looks like a descendant from that female bounty hunter whose name escapes me right now.



Her name was , and while I agree that there is a certain similarity in appearance, there is currently no evidence to indicate a connection between them.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Man, it is disappointing that Korra may be defined by whatever guy she gets with though. *Shoulda just made her a lesbian* or uninterested in romance.



Would the story writers be allowed to write such a character in a series intended for younger audiences? And, if they did write such a character, would they be able to do so in a manner that was not obviously pandering to adolescent male viewers (which is a criticism that I have heard regarding the new portrayal of Catwoman in DC Comcis)?


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with what Mako said.


----------



## Trueno (May 3, 2012)

I really didn't care for Asami, loved seeing Amon whoop Korra while showing how awesome he can be and I think that there needs to be more backstory on what happened before the series so we can watch Korra and not what should've been a continuation of the Last Airbender.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not, unfortunately; when I was younger, I had poor social skills, which prevented me from interacting with most other people, and currently, I spend much of my time searching for a new job. Why do you ask that, and what made you suspect that?



Oh because you kinda don't know what girls talk about between the ages of 6-whenever they get married.

The problem with catwoman is that she is fanservice and that's it. Everyone knows it even catwoman knows it. 

Making Korra a lesbian is like...what they always do to strong female characters. Make them gay to say a final fuck you to all men, because obviously a strong female lead can't be a strong female lead if she likes male privates...

Anyway there is a reason why Avatar is not written by its fans...


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

Too bad she cried in the last episode. I wanted to kill the creators for that.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> I want him to decisively pick one and have no further doubts about it.



which equals less drama which is less ratings and views. He already chose one anyway. He's just not that deep in where he should already know who to choose.


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2012)

Seto, I don't recall any other pairings that comprised the characterization of important people in the original series. I wouldn't worry too much about Korra (of all people) being influenced by someone else.


----------



## Klue (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Too bad she cried in the last episode. I wanted to kill the creators for that.



She's not weak for crying.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Would the story writers be allowed to write such a character in a series intended for younger audiences?


no.


> would they be able to do so in a manner that was not obviously pandering to adolescent male viewers (which is a criticism that I have heard regarding the new portrayal of Catwoman in DC Comcis)?


Catwoman is gay now?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> She's not weak for crying.



No, but it shows that we still have a long way to break traditional gender roles.


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2012)

Gender roles ?

I mean her actions in itself defied stereotypes. She went to fight Amon by herself, confronted her fears head on but was made to feel powerless. I think what we saw was the culmination of frustration. Completely understandable given the situation she faces.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> No, but it shows that we still have a long way to break traditional gender roles.



So crying is some thing only women do?


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

Dont see anything bad about her crying. Means she's not a..........mary sue i guess is the word. Makes her less 1 dimensional. Though she isn't really one at all.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> So crying is some thing only women do?



It's the way she cried. Made even worse by Tenzin embracing her. For a character that's supposed to be tough like her, they had to show her "feminine" side. That's why I hated that scene.


----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Catwoman is gay now?



Catwoman's been bisexual since like, the 80s dude.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> It's the way she cried. Made even worse by Tenzin embracing her. For a character that's supposed to be tough like her, they had to show her "feminine" side. That's why I hated that scene.



At first I wanted to go all "why your opinion is wrong" in some 2 page epic post. But than I realized you'd probably not the type of guy who chicks actually feel comfortable enough to cry around so I'll save that post for later.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> It's the way she cried. Made even worse by Tenzin embracing her. For a character that's supposed to be tough like her, they had to show her "feminine" side. That's why I hated that scene.



I fucking hate this ideal that a female character is only a strong character if she is tough and "bad ass" all the time.

when a guy character is like that, they are considered a boring one dimensional character, having a pair of tits dosen't make those traits suddenly interesting


And it's not about being "feminine ether" characters cry, Zuko Cried, Aang cried. Sokka and Toph cried

these are young characters dealing with serious shit, it is REAL that times come where it all gets too much. She was dealing with a situation that it would of  been bad fucking writing for her to be like "its no problem"



> Catwoman's been bisexual since like, the 80s dude


 first iv'e herd of it. i knew storm was bi, but i've never herd of catwoman being involved with any women


----------



## Wuzzman (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I fucking hate this ideal that a female character is only a strong character if she is tough and "bad ass" all the time.
> 
> when a guy character is like that, they are considered a boring one dimensional character, having a pair of tits dosen't make those traits suddenly interesting
> 
> ...



You wasted your efforts, but solid post if I'm not willing to say it.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hehey (May 3, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> which equals less drama which is less ratings and views.


I doubt kids are looking for drama when they watch cartoons.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> I doubt kids are looking for drama when they watch cartoons.



the demographic shows like Korra are aiming for too. all those  fucking shippers are mostly in their early teens


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> I doubt kids are looking for drama when they watch cartoons.



I doubt that this show was made for kids, especially since the only people talking about this show are teenagers.

Anyone not a kid in here say "Ai"


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I fucking hate this ideal that a female character is only a strong character if she is tough and "bad ass" all the time.
> 
> when a guy character is like that, they are considered a boring one dimensional character, having a pair of tits dosen't make those traits suddenly interesting
> 
> ...


I didn't want her to be all that "it's not a problem", I did expect her to be all wide eyed traumatized, but not crying. The thing is, this is only the fourth episode, you would expect her to cry much later. It's just that I feel that writers can't write a female strong character without showing the "feminine" side, like, women can't control their tears and have to show weakness and be overtly emotional. That's why I mentioned gender roles, because women are the ones that are supposed to be that way, not men, and that's why I don't like it. When men do it, it's different, because, outside of kids, you don't see men crying often, and when they do, it has to be of the manly tear variant. Only women can show emotions, which is why I didn't like that she cried clunging to Tenzin like the weak, emotional women stereotype society has imprinted on us. If men burst out into tears, I don't have a problem with that (so long as they don't make it narmy), because it breaks away the "men don't cry" thing.


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> That's bullshit, makes Mako look indecisive and wishy washy.



When you're desirable you can afford to be indecisive and wishy washy it is both a burden and curse at times.


----------



## LMJ (May 3, 2012)

Kid at heart or kid of age?


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> the demographic shows like Korra are aiming for too. *all those  fucking shippers are mostly in their early teens*





Original Sin said:


> I doubt that this show was made for kids, especially* since the only people talking about this show are teenagers*.
> 
> Anyone not a kid in here say "Ai"



The People who talk about it on the internet are not the target audience for this show, not even teenagers are, this show has the same Target audience that the Last Airbender had.... kids (boys 6-12 specifically), this is why the chose to air it on Saturday Mornings, and why Young Justice and Green Lantern on DC Nation now air on Saturday mornings, and why the new Marvel Toons on disney XD air on Sunday Mornings, cause all these shows are for kids.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I didn't want her to be all that "it's not a problem", I did expect her to be all wide eyed traumatized, but not crying. The thing is, this is only the fourth episode, you would expect her to cry much later.


no you wouldn't she has never been in a real fight till recently, and sure as hell has never been in so much danger



> It's just that I feel that writers can't write a female strong character without showing the "feminine" side,


 again that's not femininity, if you associate's tears with it then that's a stereotype you need to concur, further more femininity is not an evil thing or a sign of weakness. see Ursa. See Katara. 



> like, women can't control their tears and have to show weakness and be overtly emotional. That's why I mentioned gender roles, because women are the ones that are supposed to be that way, not men, and that's why I don't like it. When men do it, it's different, because, outside of kids, you don't see men crying often, and when they do, it has to be of the manly tear variant. Only women can show emotions, which is why I didn't like that she cried clunging to Tenzin like the weak, emotional women stereotype society has imprinted on us. If men burst out into tears, I don't have a problem with that (so long as they don't make it narmy), because it breaks away the "men don't cry" thing.


 you  saying that men aren't allowed to cry is  just as sexist as asserting that women do cry.

again Korra crying and clinging to tenzin has nothing to do with her sex, but her age and her reaction to the situation. It didn't make her weak, if you listen to what tenzin said her weakness was pretending she wasn't scared and bottling it up, a "masculine trait"


----------



## Gunners (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I didn't want her to be all that "it's not a problem", I did expect her to be all wide eyed traumatized, but not crying. The thing is, this is only the fourth episode, you would expect her to cry much later. It's just that I feel that writers can't write a female strong character without showing the "feminine" side, like, women can't control their tears and have to show weakness and be overtly emotional. That's why I mentioned gender roles, because women are the ones that are supposed to be that way, not men, and that's why I don't like it. When men do it, it's different, because, outside of kids, you don't see men crying often, and when they do, it has to be of the manly tear variant. Only women can show emotions, which is why I didn't like that she cried clunging to Tenzin like the weak, emotional women stereotype society has imprinted on us. If men burst out into tears, I don't have a problem with that (so long as they don't make it narmy), because it breaks away the "men don't cry" thing.


We're 1/3 of the way through the first season and it makes sense for her to cry as earlier on, you know when she is discovering her duties as the Avatar as opposed to when she has full confidence in herself. 

Posts like yours annoy me in the sense that you want the writers to portray and unrealistic character to avoid ruffling the feathers of people who may see genuine human emotion as a gender stereotype. I am a man and when I was 13 or 14 years old I got slammed around by a bouncer, in front of his colleagues and in front of a crowd of people when I got home I started crying not because I was in physical pain but because I felt powerless and humiliated. If it happened now I would probably react the same way and I am what 22. 

Korra already doubted herself as an Avatar, Lin took a crap on her at the party, she has all these expectations placed on her. Then Amon laid the smackdown on her, made her feel powerless and issued a threat that in Korra's eyes would seem as a deceleration of the future. She is entitled to a sniffle.


----------



## OS (May 3, 2012)

hehey said:


> The People who talk about it on the internet are not the target audience for this show, not even teenagers are, this show has the same Target audience that the Last Airbender had.... kids (boys 6-12 specifically), *this is why the chose to air it on Saturday Mornings, and why Young Justice and Green Lantern on DC Nation now air on Saturday mornings, and why the new Marvel Toons on disney XD air on Sunday Mornings, cause all these shows are for kids.*



Or, people like watching cartoons on saturday mornings. I know i do. Btw, Korra shows at night.


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2012)

Listen alright, Korra and all them cartoons were made for the primary purpose of being seen by kids and hopefully getting them to buy toys, you can keep to this illusion of yours that they were created for teenagers and twenty somethings and shippers on the Internets but it just isn't true, its pure fantasy.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no you wouldn't she has never been in a real fight till recently, and sure as hell has never been in so much danger



It's still a little off putting. I don't remember anyone in TLA crying that early.



Zen-aku said:


> again that's not femininity, if you associate's tears with it then that's a stereotype you need to concur, further more femininity is not an evil thing or a sign of weakness. see Ursa. See Katara.



Society has imprinted the idea that women have to cry. The reason I mention this is because of associating crying with femininity as you said. We need to break apart the idea that crying is exclusively a female trait.



Zen-aku said:


> you  saying that men aren't allowed to cry is  just as sexist as asserting that women do cry.



I meant that society doesn't allow for men to cry. Look at Kenshiro for example, when he cries, it has to be of the manly tear variant. Not the bursting out, emotional way. If Ken cried that way, I wouldn't have a problem, because there's nothing wrong with men bursting out into tears. 



Zen-aku said:


> again Korra crying and clinging to tenzin has nothing to do with her sex, but her age and her reaction to the situation. It didn't make her weak, if you listen to what tenzin said her weakness was pretending she wasn't scared and bottling it up, a "masculine trait"


I feel it reinforces the idea that women are weak.


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2012)

> It's still a little off putting. I don't remember anyone in TLA crying that early.


Aang cried in episode 3. 


> Society has imprinted the idea that women have to cry. The reason I mention this is because of associating crying with femininity as you said. We need to break apart the idea that only crying is exclusively a female trait.


And isn't preventing women from crying when the situation calls for it. The answer is showing that men can also cry in emotional situation which they have actually done. 


> I meant that society doesn't allow for men to cry. Look at Kenshiro for example, when he cries, it has to be of the manly tear variant. Not the bursting out, emotional way. If Ken cried that way, I wouldn't have a problem, because there's nothing wrong with men bursting out into tears.


Different series, not relevant. 


> I feel it reinforces the idea that women are weak.


No it doesn't reinforce the idea that women are weak, it actually showed how strong Korra was.


----------



## OS (May 4, 2012)

hehey said:


> Listen alright, Korra and all them cartoons were made for the primary purpose of being seen by kids and hopefully getting them to buy toys, you can keep to this illusion of yours that they were created for teenagers and twenty somethings and shippers on the Internets but it just isn't true, its pure fantasy.



For teens now.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 4, 2012)

Crying early is all of a sudden a big deal?

What we should be discussing is who gets more action. Batman(Mako) is already soloing the virgins from the first season of A:TLA


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Crying early is all of a sudden a big deal?
> 
> What we should be discussing is who gets more action. Batman(Mako) is already soloing the virgins from the first season of A:TLA



Indeed, Mako is the greatest pimp this series has ever known.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> It's still a little off putting. I don't remember anyone in TLA crying that early.


 Aang episode 3, sokka in the episode with bato.





> Society has imprinted the idea that women have to cry. The reason I mention this is because of associating crying with femininity as you said. We need to break apart the idea that crying is exclusively a female trait.


women never crying isn't the awnser




> I meant that society doesn't allow for men to cry. Look at Kenshiro for example, when he cries, it has to be of the manly tear variant. Not the bursting out, emotional way. If Ken cried that way, I wouldn't have a problem, because there's nothing wrong with men bursting out into tears.


 and how old is kenshiro, try looking at male characters Korra's age








> I feel it reinforces the idea that women are weak.


sounds like you don't know what a strong character looks like.


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Indeed, Mako is the greatest pimp this series has ever known.



Sure that title belongs to Ozai, we all know why he really banished his wife and we all know why he sent the kids away to Ember Island.


----------



## OS (May 4, 2012)

Zuko actually got 2 girlfriends iirc


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Zuko actually got 2 girlfriends iirc



Really?  Pimp-tier stuff right there.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 4, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Aang cried in episode 3.



Wasn't sure, I recalled him only getting into avatar state. Then Korra crying isn't as bad, but I still think it was too early.



Gunners said:


> And isn't preventing women from crying when the situation calls for it. The answer is showing that men can also cry in emotional situation which they have actually done.



I don't know. I still felt like the writers were "Nah, too strong for a girl, a little crying is needed". The Nostalgia Critic explained it this way in his Patch Adams review, when a female character looks strong and confident, sooner or later she will come out as a little flower that needs comfort. 



Gunners said:


> Different series, not relevant.



Well then, how many series have you seen where men burst out into tears emotionally?



Gunners said:


> No it doesn't reinforce the idea that women are weak, it actually showed how strong Korra was.


Yes, but it doesn't take the fact that 1) it was too early and 2) it shows how we haven't gotten over the idea that women not only need support but that they easily cry. Look at all the outrage when Samus behaved this way, for example. At least that's how I felt.


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2012)

I am going to neg you because what you're saying is incredibly stupid at the moment I cannot be bothered to respond to you.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 4, 2012)

Man I'm glad I left my Soledad Eterna comment to 1 sentence. But I'd give him about a few more dumb post before I pick on the kids.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> Well then, how many series have you seen where men burst out into tears emotionally?



I've seen it happen quite a bit in different series.  Certainly over 100 different times if we count movies.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> I don't know. I still felt like the writers were "Nah, too strong for a girl, a little crying is needed". The Nostalgia Critic explained it this way in his Patch Adams review, when a female character looks strong and confident, sooner or later she will come out as a little flower that needs comfort.


 he was talking about a female characters that have a persona of being cold and distant. not about characters that suffer trauma on screen





> Well then, how many series have you seen where men burst out into tears emotionally?


Really?




> Yes, but it doesn't take the fact that 1) it was too early and 2) it shows how we haven't gotten over the idea that women not only need support but that they easily cry. Look at all the outrage when Samus behaved this way, for example. At least that's how I felt.


Other M got crap because samus spent the entire game wondering about some douchbags opinion of her, if Korra breaks into hysterics over  Mako and asami going out then wel'll talk


----------



## OS (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really?  Pimp-tier stuff right there.



I think people forget the earth bender girl (I know i did.). He also got like all the females in the fanbase. I remember some girl in my class saying she wishes she could fuck him.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Zuko actually got 2 girlfriends iirc



Zuko was too busy to pimp. 


DatLord.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Aang episode 3, sokka in the episode with bato.



Got me.



Zen-aku said:


> women never crying isn't the awnser



No, but crying too early isn't either. Bursting out into tears and clunging to a paternal figure is worse.



Zen-aku said:


> and how old is kenshiro, try looking at male characters Korra's age


Got me there. Yeah, Naruto and Luffy (specially Luffy) are good examples of male characters breaking the social stigma we have against men crying.



Zen-aku said:


> sounds like you don't know what a strong character looks like.


Like I said to Gunners, look at the outrage people made for Samus being portrayed this way in Other M. Granted, being older may also have something to do. But when you establish a character being tough, you don't make her cry in the fourth episode. At least I wouldn't, because as I've said, I feel it reinforces stereotypes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 4, 2012)

I understand that it is highly unlikely any LGBT character would be introduced in a program like Avatar in spite of the creators' awareness of viewer demographics. I don't see how Korra being a lesbian though would be a "fuck you" to men. Mike and Bryan cite various overseas influences for their work, so I also do not think or see them depicting it in a way to appeal to adolescent males if they ever went that route. Why cannot it just be a mere preference in partners? Why would it necessarily either have to be some spite towards men, or cheap fanservice?



President Goobang said:


> Seto, I don't recall any other pairings that comprised the characterization of important people in the original series. I wouldn't worry too much about Korra (of all people) being influenced by someone else.



Well my main source of concern is more in regards that Korra will be more remembered for the guy she ultimately might choose, rather than her own individual character. Do you know what I mean? Take this Makorra stuff, it's overwhelmingly about Mako and his desirability, Korra is hilariously enough, just often used as the "avatar" to emphasize that perception of him. I made a blog on it if you wanna check it out, but it's just the truth that sometimes female heroines have that hurdle to overcome in being identified as an independent character rather than half of a fan-preferred pairing.


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I think people forget the earth bender girl (I know i did.). He also got like all the females in the fanbase. *I remember some girl in my class saying she wishes she could fuck him.*


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> No, but crying too early isn't either. Bursting out into tears and clunging to a paternal figure is worse.


 It wasn't to early and he's her teacher
when your crying and in that situation you want to talk to some one



> Got me there. Yeah, Naruto and Luffy (specially Luffy) are good examples of male characters breaking the social stigma we have against men crying.


 men crying is a pretty standard occurence now adays



> Like I said to Gunners, look at the outrage people made for Samus being portrayed this way in Other M. Granted, being older may also have something to do. But when you establish a character being tough, you don't make her cry in the fourth episode. At least I wouldn't, because as I've said, I feel it reinforces stereotypes.


i've already addressed this and told you why samus's actions were a big deal, that was an extreme


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I remember some girl in my class saying she wishes she could fuck him.



Well, this is pretty standard for a fan girl in my experience.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 4, 2012)

Zen-aku the funny thing about this debate is that Soledad Eterna is a guy, which i guessed without looking.

The problem with Lesbian Korra is that's a tired 90s cliche I want to see die...


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Zen-aku the funny thing about this debate is that Soledad Eterna is a guy, which i guessed without looking.



Yeah, so?    .


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Zen-aku the funny thing about this debate is that Soledad Eterna is a guy, which i guessed without looking.



i'm a guy too.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 4, 2012)

No its kinda funny that one guy is insisting that he knows what a "strong" female should do in a situation. Its like girls trying to describe why they hate certain male sterotypes as if normal guys have vaginas. To put it another way its the Internets version of being "progressive" it has little to do with actually knowing who your talking about and more to do with being offended for the sake of being offended.


----------



## Kirito (May 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Zuko actually got 2 girlfriends iirc



Let's count:

Mai - some high class girl of the Fire Nation
Jin - a commoner of the Earth Kingdom

When compared to Sokka:

Yue - a Water Tribe Princess who became the moon
Suki - a leader of the Kiyoshi Warriors



Don't ever compare the two again.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 4, 2012)

Wait, was there another leak or are these Bolin GIFs I'm seeing part of another preview from Korranation?


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

25 hours left.


----------



## Han Solo (May 4, 2012)

WTF am I reading? A 17 year old girl who has never been close to being in that much danger before, who was made to feel powerless after all the expecations the people of Republic City and she herself has put on her, cries when she is comforted by someone she trusts.

WHAT A TERRIBLE CHARACTER


----------



## Benzaiten (May 4, 2012)

What. People think Korra is a terrible character because she felt pressured and cried? Guess some people just don't like character development.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> WTF am I reading? A 17 year old girl who has never been close to being in that much danger before, who was made to feel powerless after all the expecations the people of Republic City and she herself has put on her, cries when she is comforted by someone she trusts.
> 
> WHAT A TERRIBLE CHARACTER



Yep, she should have been thrown into a massive rage and destroyed whatever she could to calm down.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Love the sarcasm guys.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Love the sarcasm guys.



It's the best way to deal with shippers.


----------



## Fourangers (May 4, 2012)

For Christ's sake, I thought that Tenzin's last sentence:

"Admitting your fears is your first and most difficult step to overcoming it."

IS MORE THAN ENOUGH TO EXPLAIN EVERYTHING. -______-

And this entire episode building up doesn't show anything? Korra didn't cry out of nowhere. It was something accumulating through the entire events.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> For Christ's sake, I thought that Tenzin's last sentence:
> 
> "Admitting your fears is your first and most difficult step to overcoming it."
> 
> IS MORE THAN ENOUGH TO EXPLAIN EVERYTHING. -______-



Not really, to some people Korra should appear to be fearless.


----------



## Narutossss (May 4, 2012)

what discussion, the girl cryed abit, what's there to discuss. It makes sense I mean she thinks amon can take her bending away, that's a part of her. Wouldn't you cry if someone chopped your dick off :ho


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> what discussion, the girl cryed abit, what's there to discuss. It makes sense I mean she thinks amon can take her bending away, that's a part of her. Wouldn't you cry if someone chopped your dick off :ho



The main discussion involving Korra's tear-filled-moment, centered around the idea that the writers were reinforcing the stereotype that woman are weak - crying being the key sign of their weakness.


----------



## Narutossss (May 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> The main discussion involving Korra's tear-filled-moment, centered around the idea that the writers were reinforcing the stereotype that woman are weak - crying being the key sign of their weakness.


Too be honest I doubt I'd cry if someone beat the shit out of me or something like that, but if it's something more emotion like loss of family and that kinda stuff wouldn't anyone with a lick of emotion shed a tear. Don't male and female characters cry in animation all the time anyway, I still don't see the problem.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> Wouldn't you cry if someone chopped your dick off



That actually is a very apt metaphor, Narutossss, for having one's ability to bend is not unlike castration, as both represent a symbolic loss of power; in fact castration is a common motif in ancient folklore and mythology to represent a loss of power, such as when Chronus castrated Uranus in Greek mythology.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> The main discussion involving Korra's tear-filled-moment, centered around the idea that the writers were reinforcing the stereotype that woman are weak - crying being the key sign of their weakness.



And we call these people retarded because that's not even a debate worth having. Especially considering the track record these writers have, the amount of woman on the avatar staff room, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> And we call these people retarded because that's not even a debate worth having. Especially considering the track record these writers have, the amount of woman on the avatar staff room, and so on and so forth.



Agreed, completely.


----------



## angieness (May 4, 2012)

I don't really get why it was so bad that Korra cried. I'm a grown woman and I didn't see it as a sign of weakness or any sort of girl stereotype. Then again, I don't mind when I see strong characters show vulnerabilities every now and then, it makes the characters more relate-able.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

I actually wasn't surprised by her reaction. Korra is immature, impatient, weak, spoilt and sheltered person who has to grow into this almost monstrous stoic hero. She ain't from the ghetto you know. So who said she was tough? She's got the potential to get tough, but the road to that is through blood, sweat and tears.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2012)

I see Korra as headstrong and a go-getter, typical of most Shounen heroes therefore opposite of Aang.  Her weakness is her naivety about the world, which is why she didn't know how to deal with fear, boys, or failure.  In a way, she's a bit like Kuruk to Aang's Yangchen.  Her predecessor did so much good in the World that there really was no dire threat to force her to come of age in the traditional Avatar fashion.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 4, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Let's count:
> 
> Mai - some high class girl of the Fire Nation
> Jin - a commoner of the Earth Kingdom
> ...



Dot forget Sokka manipulated a girl in a village in believing he was the avatar. Sokka was top tier of pimps in the first show. Batman has his work cut out for him to surpassing that man. Still though, smashing the Avatar will look great on his pimp list.


----------



## OS (May 4, 2012)

Korras crying makes sense compared to Naruto asphyxiating


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9b2KhtvgYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## OS (May 4, 2012)

You know what hasn't made sense? How are there more Airbenders?


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> You know what hasn't made sense? How are there more Airbenders?



There are 4 (soon to be 5).


----------



## Hana (May 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> You know what hasn't made sense? How are there more Airbenders?



They are just acolytes not airbenders.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Korras crying makes sense compared to Naruto asphyxiating



I don't want to be reminded of that.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> You know what hasn't made sense? How are there more Airbenders?



They aren't Airbenders. 

Only Tenzin and his children.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> They aren't Airbenders.
> 
> Only Tenzin and his children.



That is correct, but I shall retain my belief that eventually new airbenders shall emerge outside of Tenzin's bloodline in the same manner that the original airbenders did, by being spiritually aware and imitating the sky bison.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

Tenzin is Katara and Ang's YOUNGEST SON!!! just learned this today. So there are around 50 other airbenders hanging around


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> So there are around 50 other airbenders hanging around



What makes you say that?


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

just going by the hot stuff Aang became after puberty


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

But he only has three children and only one is an airbender.


----------



## Superrazien (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But he only has three children and only one is an airbender.



Three children with Katara.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I doubt that Aang would cheat on Katara.


----------



## Kage (May 4, 2012)

that many times at that...O_0


----------



## Benzaiten (May 4, 2012)

That would have been great for the airbender race but even if a lot of ladies did want a piece of dat ass, Aang wouldn't really give a shit because Katara's the only one in his heart.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Kage said:


> that many times at that...O_0



Yeah, we would have heard of his legendary sexual appetite if he had one.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I doubt that Aang would cheat on Katara.



You never know.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Aang is a good person.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 4, 2012)

Now this is some _actual_ trolling right here.



> Well, I took it upon myself to dig up some evidence to support from the back of my archives and found some storyboards for the season finale of Book One “Rebirth.”
> 
> This is the point where *Asami sacrifices herself for the sake of firebending and for Mako and is turned into the sun.*




*Spoiler*: __ 








More trolling


I saw the same image used for an episode titled *The Aftermath*.
Which is here -


----------



## Benzaiten (May 4, 2012)

Before learning it was a troll, I thought it was really stupid. I'm really glad it wasn't true.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Fine trolling right there.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 4, 2012)

I received a neg rep from Oman for spoiling him with Amon's "real identity"


Have to admit, it does look pretty good. 

Anyway it seems like people aren't taking the "Asami turning into the Sun" storyboard very well.




> Holy shit. People are overreacting about this trolling.
> 
> I thought it was hilarious and I wasn’t even the one who was trolling. It was just a joke and so many people are taking it so seriously and this is unacceptable. *Making death threats *to some of the people who trolled you? Ridiculous.


----------



## Benzaiten (May 4, 2012)

That's the fandom for you.

I'm surprised _they're_ surprised about this.


----------



## Darth (May 4, 2012)

i lol'd at this fine example of trolling  being displayed here.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Aang is a good person.



When he was a kid.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Katara wouldn't have stayed with a cheater.


----------



## Judecious (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Aang is a good person.



Everyone has some bad in them


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Now this is some _actual_ trolling right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, this means we won't have a break following the sixth episode?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

That does seem to be the case.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2012)

Guess SS7 doesn't realize sometimes Comcast puts info for the show and not the episode.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That does seem to be the case.



I'm so happy. 

I thought I would have to wait for the final six episodes of the first season. Oh, thank goodness.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I received a neg rep from Oman for spoiling him with Amon's "real identity"
> 
> 
> Have to admit, it does look pretty good.
> ...



Okay I saw this on 4chan when I was banned and told them there why this was stupid and how stupid it was.

1. This literally says (in Arabic) "I am your father", real quality trolling right there
2. Even if this were real, the person saying "I am your father" is talking to a male by the conjugation.
3. Why the fuck would a leaked pic like that even be subbed in Arabic before the original, non-subbed came out?
4. Nobody even subs Avatar in Arabic.
5. The Arabic itself is written BACKWARDS.  True Arabic is written right to left, while this is written left to right.  The letters aren't even correct because of this.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm so happy.
> 
> I thought I would have to wait for the final six episodes of the first season. Oh, thank goodness.



You might instead be waiting for the final five.


----------



## Gunners (May 4, 2012)

A man is only as faithful as the options he has in front of him. Aang has bastards in all nations.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Lies.


----------



## Superrazien (May 4, 2012)

Gunners said:


> A man is only as faithful as the options he has in front of him. Aang has bastards in all nations.




He has more bastards than 
 which is a lot.


Eternal Goob said:


> I doubt that Aang would cheat on Katara.



He was a Virgin for 112 years, poor boy probably constantly walked with a raging woody.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

And I'm sure that Katara satisfied him well enough.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You might instead be waiting for the final five.



Lies.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Just stating a possibility.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

I see the lower quality leak image says "the Mecha"  


Even if he didn't cheat, c'mon, a hot Avatar hero, how many chicks would pass that by? there are a lot of ways to impregnate yourself even when the guy is unwilling 

actually people change dramatically after puberty


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Aang has three children and that's final.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

he had so many offsprings that he needed a whole new city built for them


----------



## Kage (May 4, 2012)

where has this conversation gone 

i can't believe i am actually going to have to wait till Saturday to watch the new episode. got a little use to being spoiled with these leaks


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Which is why one shouldn't get used to leaks.


----------



## Klue (May 4, 2012)

Kage said:


> where has this conversation gone
> 
> i can't believe i am actually going to have to wait till Saturday to watch the new episode. got a little use to being spoiled with these leaks



We didn't have a leak two weeks ago, right? For episode 3?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

We didn't have a leak for episode 3.


----------



## Kage (May 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> We didn't have a leak two weeks ago, right? For episode 3?





Eternal Goob said:


> We didn't have a leak for episode 3.



i don't remember catching 4 or 5 different clips of that one beforehand though.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

that'd be nice if Aang wasn't supposed to be dead because Korra can't be born unless Aang dies... if that's Aang on the picture and not just some... very old Tenzen-looking guy.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Kage said:


> i don't remember catching 4 or 5 different clips of that one beforehand though.



I think we had a clip or two at least.


----------



## Mider T (May 4, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> that'd be nice if Aang wasn't supposed to be dead because Korra can't be born unless Aang dies... if that's Aang on the picture and not just some... very old Tenzen-looking guy.



Did you not read my post?


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

you read Arabic? that's pretty cool  yeah of course I read that post, but before you can even see the arabic subs (I didn't before you pointed them out) and read them, the picture is not plausible therefore not a good troll.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> you read Arabic? that's pretty cool  yeah of course I read that post, but before you can even see the arabic subs (I didn't before you pointed them out) and read them, the picture is not plausible therefore not a good troll.



It's certainly possible, Aang could have found a way to remove himself of his powers and thus they went into Korra.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

Aang is dead and he has 50 airbending children and grandchildren    and that's final 


haha Goob sorry I take that back, that was meant to be a harmless joke, didn't mean to upset anyone  Aang and Katara did have 3 children. Well, we can't ignore the possibility that the kids of his non-bending children would be born non-benders.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I need to see some evidence of that.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

edit came too late


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I don't think that you hurt anyone with that joke.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 4, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Guess SS7 doesn't realize sometimes Comcast puts info for the show and not the episode.



Cablevision and Time Warner rule this neck of the woods.
I also pointed the how someone used the same image for two different episode titles.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

^ gotta love that girl XD 

Goob gosh hope I didn't  course not, some people just didn't like it, mainly you.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I was just trying to raise my post count.


----------



## Kurama (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And I'm sure that Katara satisfied him well enough.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Such a cute couple.


----------



## Robin (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I was just trying to raise my post count.



oh  


what time does the episode usually air? I'm ready for some Bolin awesomeness


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

It usually airs at 11 AM EST.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 5, 2012)

Did the episode air yet?


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

5-1/2 hours left, Vino.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

Wow, look at you. You're back.


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2012)

Damn Steven. I don't see you post anywhere else on the forum, but you somehow manage to get the first post the moment it goes back up.


----------



## Hana (May 5, 2012)

I loved and hated this episode so much. Bolin was the best part through the whole thing. He is too perfect. He has been nothing but a perfect gentlemen through everything. The only character I could empathize with. We've all been there Bolin.

Apparently Mako gets to have a choice between the richest girl in Republic City or the most powerful. Wow,fuck you lucky you. While I like the "confident when in love" Korra, it was a bit too much too soon. This is a cartoon, not fucking Degrassi.

I hated all the shipping. Hopefully, it's over for awhile now. It's just too much at one time.


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2012)

Hana said:


> I hated all the shipping



tumblr disagrees with you.


----------



## Hana (May 5, 2012)

Darth said:


> tumblr disagrees with you.



Fuck tumblr.


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2012)

Well on the brightside, Mike and Byrke probably won't swamp us with such a massive shipping episode for a length of time at least. This should have been enough to last for awhile.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

I enjoyed the episode, but I have issues with Bolin's reaction to finding Korra kissing Mako, and being "dumped" by the former thereafter.


----------



## Kage (May 5, 2012)

what the fuck was this episode.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Pretty amusing episode.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

I don't remember too many people comically crying when something doesn't go their way on Degrassi.

That show is incredible. They have *no* room for platonic relationships. Put two members of the opposite sex in a scene together and boom! You already know they're going to be together in a later episode. 
There was more comedy than drama in this episode which was fine by me. I'll watch it again later today.


----------



## Darth (May 5, 2012)

You bastards and your access to nickelodeon.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 5, 2012)

Dat Emotional Conflict


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 5, 2012)

Mako and Bolin run like girls.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

I heard about the kiss.

Not sure if want...


----------



## Hana (May 5, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I heard about the kiss.
> 
> Not sure if want...



You really won't after you see Bolin's reaction.


----------



## Spica (May 5, 2012)

Why must this happen so quickly? My body isn't prepared.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 5, 2012)

Funniest episode of avatar ever. No perfect characters here we have flawed teens now

Mako was basically the cause of all the problems this episode and he's like "come on Bolin I told you dating a teammate was trouble"
Well gee it sure did become trouble because of you getting jelly.


----------



## Evilene (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Darth (May 5, 2012)

episode starts at around 1:40

Thought it was a fantastic episode myself. Lulzworthy to the extreme.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

Bolin has found a place in the hearts of many fangirls today.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Bolin was amazing this episode.


----------



## Kage (May 5, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> Bolin has found a place in the hearts of many fangirls today.



i think he's captured them from the start, this just ensures he keeps them.


----------



## Mako (May 5, 2012)

Shipping this early... Poor Bolin. He did really well in the match and he gets treated like shit afterwards? WTFman.


----------



## Sahyks (May 5, 2012)

Eskimo-kissing. 

Bolin is hilarious. 

but poor Bolin. 

The fire ferret is adorable. 

Tenzens kids are so funny. 

Pro-Bending is fucking awesome. 

This episode was adorable. :33


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

Talk about shipping this episode! At first I was quite upset in the beginning with the blatant out right shipping they were doing, but they pulled themselves together towards the end which made the episode more then likely one of my favorites.

The way everyone one got over it in the end was the best part. This isn't some girly sleep over where we're gonna be mad thru the entire series, no, we are warriors, we are brothers and we are a team of skilled fighters, we don't have time for the kissy goo goo mushy crap. 

Only one thing could have made the episodes end a killer. It should have ended with a brofist! 


*EDIT:* Oh and how could I forget the pure awesomeness that was the tie breaking match in Prodending. They need more tie breakers in this series. Boilin did amazing, had to step up for big bro cause he was all emo and took the fucking win!!!! Boilin just went a few notches up in my book of liked characters..


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 5, 2012)

I'd like to know more about the woman that Tenzin dumped for whatsherface.

I'm betting it was Chief Lin.

Might explain why she's such a bitch.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 5, 2012)

lol already kissed in 5 episodes...why was Bolin crying though? Spoil me because I didn't see the first part.


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

> Might explain why she's such a bitch.



No, that's just because she is Toph's daughter and head police woman.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2012)

Korra is _dat_ girl, arg. Le friendzone.


----------



## hehey (May 5, 2012)

Im starting to dislike Mako, first he tell Korra no when she asks him out and then later on after she dates Bolin he shows up with this "i do like you but i like her too im so confused and stuff" bullshit. Pick a girl and stick to her!!


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (May 5, 2012)

Can someone please tell me why Mako's brother cried? I didn't see the first part of the episode.


----------



## Ruby Moon (May 5, 2012)

The pro-bending was fun to watch. The shipping...well, Bryke certainly played that card well. It's not a good idea to date a teammate while in the middle of an important sports competition.


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

Light Hawk Wings said:


> Can someone please tell me why Mako's brother cried? I didn't see the first part of the episode.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Boilin caught Mako kissing Korra..


----------



## Stalin (May 5, 2012)

My god, the shipper reaction was hilarious. Why do people get so worked up? I'm surprised how fast it took Mako and korra realize their feelings for each others.

The thing I wonder about, why do tenzin's wife fall in love with him when he was like 40 years old and she was in her 20's?


----------



## Lucrecia (May 5, 2012)

Too much romance in LOK .


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2012)

I wasn't surprised Korra kissed Mako. I knew it would happen eventually. There had to be a reason why they felt ok with showing the scene in one of the earlier previews.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2012)

Is new episode out yet?


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Is new episode out yet?



Yes. It came out 4 1/2 hours ago...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Omg, right after their pro-bending battle...


----------



## Gunners (May 5, 2012)

Shipping aside Korra was a straight up bitch this episodes. Made moves on another woman's boyfriend and fucked around with the emotions of a friend. Not cool.


----------



## Narutossss (May 5, 2012)

Please let this be the only romance episode.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

_*Still watching the episode*_

Damn, Korra really _is_ Aang's reincarnation. 

And Tahno's voice is creepy as fuck.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

OH GOD THAT KISS



And Bolin. Poor fucking Bolin.


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

I was so close to completely disliking Korra this episode...She redeemed herself though... She was on the road to being a typical teenage female character.. Thank you writers for not making that mistake..

Now no more romance triangle episodes please, lets get back to the main plot.


----------



## Spica (May 5, 2012)

It was kinda Pema's fault tho, giving Korra the idea to snap the guy from another girl.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Korra's a healer? 



The Potential said:


> I was so close to completely disliking Korra this episode...She redeemed herself though... She was on the road to being a typical teenage female character.. Thank you writers for not making that mistake..
> 
> Now no more romance triangle episodes please, lets get back to the main plot.


It was annoying because I can't stand Mako and his romantic dilemma, and I felt sorry for Korra because of Mako but also for Bolin because of Korra. 

I don't ship anyone in this series, but I am confused. 



Spica said:


> It was kinda Pema's fault tho, giving Korra the idea to snap the guy from another girl.


Yup, I blame Pema.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, Pema and Korra pissed me off this episode.


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

Pema did tell her to do that didn't she.... Shame on you Pema! You're suppose to be old and wise... You don't deserve the grey hair that is growing on your head!!!


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2012)

Is teh stream of the episode available anywhere?


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2012)

The Potential said:


> I was so close to completely disliking Korra this episode...She redeemed herself though... *She was on the road to being a typical teenage female character*.. Thank you writers for not making that mistake..
> 
> Now no more romance triangle episodes please, lets get back to the main plot.



No this episode made her a typical female character in *real life.* Half the guys on this forum with hair on their balls tried to date that girl at some point in their early semi-post-highschool years. In one episode she gets bad advice from the closest woman to her age (i mean seriously chicks just ask a MAN for advice on men) and friendzones pity dates a guy. I love this show, even when it makes me arg.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Episode was simply too much for me.


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> No this episode made her a typical female character in *real life.* Half the guys on this forum with hair on their balls tried to date that girl at some point in their early semi-post-highschool years. In one episode she gets bad advice from the closest woman to her age (i mean seriously chicks just ask a MAN for advice on men) and friendzones pity dates a guy. I love this show, even when it makes me arg.



True she did become that in this episode, but I feel she redeemed herself at the end... Hopefully we don't get any of that again out of her... I will RAGE!!!


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Pema did tell her to do that didn't she.... Shame on you Pema! You're suppose to be old and wise... You don't deserve the grey hair that is growing on your head!!!



Asking another woman advice on men, is like asking a woman advice on men. It doesn't work and when it does it works for the wrong reasons. She should have talked to tenzin honestly, whole episode would have been resolved in 5 minutes.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Asking another woman advice on men, is like asking a woman advice on men. It doesn't work and when it does it works for the wrong reasons. She should have talked to tenzin honestly, whole episode would have been resolved in 5 minutes.



Such truth.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2012)

The Potential said:


> True she did become that in this episode, but I feel she redeemed herself at the end... Hopefully we don't get any of that again out of her... I will RAGE!!!



Its not redemption. It called 5 second maturity brought on by realizing she was an asshole. And realism. She didn't become a 16 year old teenage girl she IS a 16 year old teenage girl and that hasn't changed. Just as much as Aang was definitely a 12 year old boy, especially about katarra.


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Asking another woman advice on men, is like asking a woman advice on men. It doesn't work and when it does it works for the wrong reasons. She should have talked to tenzin honestly, whole episode would have been resolved in 5 minutes.



Indeed!


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Its not redemption. It called 5 second maturity brought on by realizing she was an asshole. And realism. She didn't become a 16 year old teenage girl she IS a 16 year old teenage girl and that hasn't changed. Just as much as Aang was definitely a 12 year old boy, especially about katarra.



I guess my point was she didn't become Sakura or Hinata.. or hell even Naruto early on in Shippuden. Their Sasuke dick ride was ridiculous!!!


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

"AH! Haven't you hurt me enough woman?" - Bolin


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

[Waves hand] Makoooo........... <<<<<That part killed me


----------



## OS (May 5, 2012)

Raiden said:


> Is teh stream of the episode available anywhere?


Check ep 5 discussion in the LOK section. There is a link


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2012)

The Potential said:


> I guess my point was she didn't become Sakura or Hinata.. or hell even Naruto early on in Shippuden. Their Sasuke dick ride was ridiculous!!!



Well everyone was trolled in part 2  so i scrub their part 2 versions out of my mind when discussing naruto (like shippuden doesn't exist to me...arg...ewww)

Girls crush on guys too (not just the Justin Beiber looking motherfuckers). They just don't crush on guys like us


----------



## Spica (May 5, 2012)

lol, what would Tenzin have said?  

"I was with another woman, loved her even and then Pema told me her feelings and I dumped my girlfriend for her?"



It was a silly dramalama episode and even though I like Makorra, it's too messy too fast. 

Also Thano is a creeping creep.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Spica said:


> lol, what would Tenzin have said?
> 
> "I was with *Lin Beifong*, loved her even and then Pema told me her feelings and I dumped my girlfriend for her?"



Fixed.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2012)

Spica said:


> lol, what would Tenzin have said?
> 
> "I was with another woman, loved her even and then Pema told me her feelings and I dumped my girlfriend for her?"
> 
> ...



Tenzin : "Korra does this...mako fellow talk to you outside of practice?"
Korra : "hmm...."
Tenzin : "Does he?"
Korra : "no not really."
Tenzin : "does he have a gf?"
Korra : "hmm sorta"
Tenzin : "does he?"
Korra : "yeah..."
Tenzin : "then he doesn't like you."
Korra : "but.."
Tenzin : "he doesn't like you or at best your an option. do you want to be an option?"
Korra : "no..."
Tenzin : "then be his friend and leave him and his girlfriend alone."

See 5 minutes and in character.


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Well everyone was trolled in part 2  so i scrub their part 2 versions out of my mind when discussing naruto (like shippuden doesn't exist to me...arg...ewww)
> 
> Girls crush on guys too (not just the Justin Beiber looking motherfuckers). They just don't crush on guys like us



They crush on guys like me..


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Check ep 5 discussion in the LOK section. There is a link



Much appreciated. thank you...


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2012)

You post on a naruto forum, we need proof of our bitches


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

I have learned that just because some of us post on here, doesn't mean we are your typical "nerd" "geek" that has social issues.... Well I know I don't. I gets my pussy..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Without paying for it or settling for ugly biitches!


----------



## Wuzzman (May 5, 2012)

I hear you bro I hear you.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

The Potential said:


> I have learned that just because some of us post on here, doesn't me we are your typical "nerd" geek" that has social issues.... Well I know I don't. I gets my pussy..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



DatPotential.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

I just noticed. Why is this thread not in the Korra subsection? Don't you guys have your own section? Or was it just made or summin?


----------



## Huntress (May 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I just noticed. Why is this thread not in the Korra subsection? Don't you guys have your own section? Or was it just made or summin?



i asked that and was ignored. im guessing whoever made the subforum was too lazy to move this thread into it.


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2012)

Ah, sounds bout right. Cool Beans. Guess we have no mod in this section. You would think that a mod in this section would see this 2000 post thread that is active, and move it into its own section.


----------



## mayumi (May 5, 2012)

an episode for shipping. yippy! its only the 5th episode and there are already kisses and i like you's. is this normal?


----------



## Huntress (May 5, 2012)

well the series is shorter so the time line is moving faster than in the previous series. but personally i dont like a whole episode devoted to shippings, i would have thought dealing with korras fear of amon and stuff would be more of a priority (and more interesting).


----------



## Stalin (May 5, 2012)

Are they really gonna wrap up the equalists plot by the end of the first season?


----------



## mayumi (May 5, 2012)

well i am regular watcher of avatar but i do not keep up with fandom and general info. how many season's is korra going to get?


----------



## OS (May 5, 2012)

Stalin said:


> Are they really gonna wrap up the equalists plot by the end of the first season?


Don't know where u got that from



mayumi said:


> well i am regular watcher of avatar but i do not keep up with fandom and general info. how many season's is korra going to get?


2


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

mayumi said:


> well i am regular watcher of avatar but i do not keep up with fandom and general info. how many season's is korra going to get?



Something tells me that Nick will renew Korra for at least a third season. They only have 26 episodes to date.


----------



## Kisame (May 5, 2012)

But 26 episodes is less than one season in TLA...


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Shark said:


> But 26 episodes is less than one season in TLA...



Six more than a single season, but it's still so lame, so sad.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

Stalin said:


> Are they really gonna wrap up the equalists plot by the end of the first season?



Yes. For a while these 12 episodes were going make up the entire series, not just the first season.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Man, they really didn't give us much of a preview for next week, but I guess a few of the past trailers paint a fairly detailed picture.

Amon is going to invade the Pro Bending Finals, and display his ability to take away a Bender's bending away. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _Proceed with caution_ 




Tahno is such a douche, so I can't feel bad for him.

​


----------



## Kisame (May 5, 2012)

Yes Klue, because "proceed with caution" will really make us proceed with caution...

I kid I kid, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hope to at least see some womanizing from him before that happens. I'm a fan.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

I forgot to mention this- When Tahno referred to Korra as the Uh-vatar, anyone think it was a dig at M. Night's The Last Airbender?


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> I forgot to mention this- When Tahno referred to Korra as the Uh-vatar, anyone think it was a dig at M. Night's The Last Airbender?



A dig? How so?




Shark said:


> Hope to at least see some womanizing from him before that happens. I'm a fan.



From whom? Mako, the pimp?


----------



## Kisame (May 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> From whom? Mako, the pimp?



I was referring to Tahno, he's an interesting character.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> A dig? How so?



That's how it was said in the film. You watched it, right?

Anyway, for those wondering how Korra is received by it's intended age group--here's a kid's reaction to the Makorra kiss.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5zrfxHTX-U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fixed.



They wouldn't put i*c*st in a Nickelodeon show.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> That's how it was said in the film. You watched it, right?



I couldn't make it through the entire film.


----------



## Kisame (May 5, 2012)

SSS, that girl in the vid has a pretty sexy voice. 

She should be a voice actress.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Mider T said:


> They wouldn't put i*c*st in a Nickelodeon show.



Are you implying Sokka-x-Toph?


----------



## Spica (May 5, 2012)

Superstarseven said:


> That's how it was said in the film. You watched it, right?
> 
> Anyway, for those wondering how Korra is received by it's intended age group--here's a kid's reaction to the Makorra kiss.
> 
> ...



the poor boy ;_____; yes asami is a doodoo head, she smells like poo~

Bryke, you're not making only teenage girls cry anymore with your trolling.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

Lol, stupid brat.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 5, 2012)

Shark said:


> SSS, that girl in the vid has a pretty sexy voice.
> 
> She should be a voice actress.



_She_ should be a voice actress?

Then what am I doing?


----------



## The Potential (May 5, 2012)

Ahhhh, poor Tahno. He was a douche' anyway.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 5, 2012)

I coulda sworn Amon wore gloves...


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2012)

The Potential said:


> Ahhhh, poor Tahno. He was a douche' anyway.



Super douche' - Tahno could die for all I care, but what if:







Onomatopoeia said:


> I coulda sworn Amon wore gloves...



Not really gloves. He has something that covers the back of his hand, the underside and fingers are completely uncovered:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glued (May 6, 2012)

Bolin got used.


----------



## The Big G (May 6, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bolin got used.



But at least he got to kick some ass in sudden death


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bolin got used.



Yeah, I really feel sorry for him.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Didn't feel like much of anything was settled. I'm actually a bit curious to see how the shipping craze will turn out. 

Can't believe I just typed that.


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Didn't feel like much of anything was settled. I'm actually a bit curious to see how the shipping craze will turn out.
> 
> Can't believe I just typed that.



You too Klue?

disgraceful


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Didn't feel like much of anything was settled. I'm actually a bit curious to see how the shipping craze will turn out.
> 
> Can't believe I just typed that.



Mako x Korra is all but confirmed.


----------



## Amatsu (May 6, 2012)

Honestly I kinda felt the Bolin part was handled better than the Mako part. Mako now seems like he's just dating Asami just because her dad fronted them the dough for the tourney and on the other hand he can't decide if Korra is a bro or fap material. Realistically both girls would kick his ass and he'd be forever alone.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 6, 2012)

I loved seeing Korra's version of The Eiffel Tower.

Seeing this reaction made it even better


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mako x Korra is all but confirmed.



lol, how so? Explain.


----------



## axellover2 (May 6, 2012)

Maybe my mind is in the gutter, but when Tahno mentioned private lessons was that an innuendo? Cause his face didnt look like he was talking about  bending....


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Obvious innuendo.


----------



## Aeon (May 6, 2012)

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, how so? Explain.




*Spoiler*: __ 



They kissed each other.  

It may take them a while to get to that point but they will be together.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They kissed each other.
> 
> It may take them a while to get to that point but they will be together.



What do you think is going to happen to Asami? And what about Bolin?


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Don't care about what happens to Asami.  Bolin will find someone else to like.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bolin got used.



I gotta pity the to guy. He went through all the cycles of being friendzone in one episode, 
-getting a pity date so the bitch can feel better about her man-less ass
-realizing that he has a lot in common with said bitch and fallng even more in love
-then realizing she was pining after some other guy the whole time and only used you for emotional comfort when dropping the panties hot and easy for some guy already juggling a bitch on his arm

Damn. Bolin you have become my favorite character. I hope Mike and Byran anticipated this and proceeds to make Bolin reach new levels of awesome


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't care about what happens to Asami.  Bolin will find someone else to like.





You don't sound to convincing.


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

Just saw the episode.  Feel bad for Bolin.  Don't know why she even went on the date with him.smh

Fuck her and Mako


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

She freaking used Bolin


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> You don't sound to convincing.



I know these things, trust me.


----------



## axellover2 (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't care about what happens to Asami.  Bolin will find someone else to like.



This. Hopefully  that someone will be  strong enough to put him on their back when he is drunk off noodles.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically *she* kissed him. Which for all intent and purposes while nice doesn't count for much in Mako world. I mean this is basically Zuko/Katarra round 2.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Just saw the episode.  Feel bad for Bolin.  Don't know why she even went on the date with him.smh
> 
> Fuck her and Mako



I was disappointed in Mako, he was so jelly; for such a cool character, it was hard process.

Lost a bit of respect for him - gotta hold those feelings in, bro.


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Technically *she* kissed him. Which for all intent and purposes while nice doesn't count for much in Mako world. I mean this is basically Zuko/Katarra round 2.



Nothing like Zuko/Katarra.


----------



## Klue (May 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Technically *she* kissed him. Which for all intent and purposes while nice doesn't count for much in Mako world. I mean this is basically Zuko/Katarra round 2.



Definitely nothing like Zuko and Katara - this quadruple headed beast is its own monster.


----------



## Judecious (May 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> I was disappointed in Mako, he was so jelly; for such a cool character, it was hard process.
> 
> Lost a bit of respect for him - gotta hold those feelings in, bro.



Same.  He is my favorite character so far but he just wasn't himself.  

Got to give him credit for having 2 amazing women though


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Technically *she* kissed him. Which for all intent and purposes while nice doesn't count for much in Mako world. I mean this is basically Zuko/Katarra round 2.



Well, he did start kissing back so it does count as him kissing her.


----------



## Tazmo (May 6, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

